# IFA 2015 - LG PF1000U Ultra Short Throw Projector



## viba

At IFA 2015, LG announced the PF1000U - an ultra-short throw LED projector. Did anyone have a chance to see this? Any first hand comments? Thanks in advance !

Below are some videos found on YouTube. Also linked are some online reviews.

*Reviews*
01. http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2492874,00.asp
02. http://www.techmoan.com/blog/2015/1...ultra-short-throw-projector-home-demonst.html
03. French Review: http://www.projection-homecinema.fr/2015/10/17/test-lg-pf1000u/
Google Translated: https://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.projection-homecinema.fr%2F2015%2F10%2F17%2Ftest-lg-pf1000u%2F&edit-text=

*YouTube*

2015-09-13 (viba)





2015-09-13 (viba)





2015-10-05 (owizard)





2015-10-11 (benjamin blanchet)





2015-10-12 (Tom Bley)





2015-10-23 (m.spin)





2015-10-23 (m.spin)





2015-10-25 (m.spin)





2015-10-28 (Tom Bley)





2015-10-31 (owizard)





11-07-2015 (redzoneos)


----------



## kraine

You might take a look here (my report from IFA 2015) :

http://www.projection-homecinema.fr/forum/topic/889-ifa-2015-les-nouveautés-chez-lg/

http://www.projection-homecinema.fr...-1080p-a-led-et-focale-ultra-courte-ifa-2015/


----------



## Verge2

Probably looks very similar to the 1500. 


At 750 usd it's an attractive offer, but 1299. Meh


----------



## blee0120

Verge2 said:


> Probably looks very similar to the 1500.
> 
> 
> At 750 usd it's an attractive offer, but 1299. Meh


For $1300 is a lot more than it should be


----------



## Jasinto

@kraine


when you see it , what was you impresión of it ?


The picture was Sharp ?
you put your head in front of the Wall try to seen the pixels ?




Saludos


----------



## kraine

Jasinto said:


> @kraine
> 
> 
> when you see it , what was you impresión of it ?
> 
> 
> The picture was Sharp ?
> you put your head in front of the Wall try to seen the pixels ?
> 
> Saludos


One of my best souvenir from the IFA 2015, nice, sharp and bright picture thanks the UST


----------



## brisc0

kraine said:


> One of my best souvenir from the IFA 2015, nice, sharp and bright picture thanks the UST


How was the noise output? My concern is that it will sound like a leaf blower under my center channel.


----------



## Jasinto

at this moment this is only a guess 

If sound like the other similars pf1500 or lg leds at the distance of 2 meter must be almost inaudible

but thinking what you say he go to fight for the place to the center channel 

Saludos


----------



## kraine

The booth was noisy and I was concentrate to the picture so I wasn't borrowed by the noise but to be honnest I didn't really listen to it.


----------



## Ximori

kraine said:


> You might take a look here (my report from IFA 2015) :
> 
> http://www.projection-homecinema.fr/forum/topic/889-ifa-2015-les-nouveautés-chez-lg/
> 
> http://www.projection-homecinema.fr...-1080p-a-led-et-focale-ultra-courte-ifa-2015/


 
In the video, I have to say with the way it looked, projected on the white wall under those lighting condition, it appeared to hold up pretty well. I don't seem to remember my LG1500 looking that way as it seemed more washed out on my wall with that size...more ANSI lumens and CR, perhaps?


----------



## mobius

kraine said:


> You might take a look here (my report from IFA 2015) :
> 
> http://www.projection-homecinema.fr/forum/topic/889-ifa-2015-les-nouveautés-chez-lg/
> 
> http://www.projection-homecinema.fr...-1080p-a-led-et-focale-ultra-courte-ifa-2015/


Thanks for the links kraine. That's a nice looking little PJ! That might suit my bedroom theater needs quite nicely. 

Here's the link for the manual:

http://www.lg.com/us/support-product/lg-PF1000U


----------



## Ponziani

Whoa...the manual refers to 3D support! This just became an instabuy for me. Here's to hoping the input lag isn't like the PF1500...


----------



## darinp2

blee0120 said:


> For $1300 is a lot more than it should be


How do you figure that? This projector has a somewhat unique ability that will appeal to a portion of the market and that usually costs something.

I may be missing one or more, but I can't think of any reasonable projector that can go close to the wall or screen surface like this for even $5k, not counting this one.

When I saw that Sony was showing a laser projector that could go close to the wall like this I thought it sounded pretty interesting, until I heard the expected price. My memory is that the expectation was about $30k.

--Darin


----------



## Jasinto

According to the projector manual in Europe lose other time the trumotion and the american model have it.

checked




usa manual
http://www.lg.com/us/support-product/lg-PF1000U

europe manual
http://www.lg.com/de/service-produkt/lg-PF1000U

Saludos


----------



## Kini62

This would be perfect for me. 100" screen from 9-10', dark room, drop down screen with my 70" LCD behind it on the wall. 

Maybe it hits the US in time for Xmas.


----------



## Jiminheimer

From that manual...looks like the U.S. model has Trumotion AND 3D?! : Page 53.... PF1000U

3D FUNCTION
3D technology uses different video frames for each eye to add depth to the
video.
While Watching 3D
WARNING
• If you view 3D video or images too closely for a long period of time, you
may experience eyestrain.
• If you watch the projector or game screen for a long time with 3D
glasses on, you may experience dizziness or eye fatigue.
• People with chronic diseases (epilepsy, cardiovascular disease, blood
pressure-related diseases, etc.), pregnant women, and people with
serious motion sickness should avoid watching 3D video.
• People with stereo blindness, or with stereopsis problems, should also
avoid watching 3D video content. It may cause double vision or visual
discomfort.
• People with strabismus, amblyopia, or astigmatism may have difficulty
perceiving video depth and may be fatigued easily due to double vision
or other ailments. It is recommended to rest more frequently than other
viewers.
• Because 3D can be perceived as real, some viewers may be surprised
or overexcited.
• Do not watch 3D images near fragile objects or any objects that can be
knocked over easily.
• Take care not to injure yourself as you may subconsciously try to move
away from the life-like 3D imag

EDIT: yes it certainly has 3D, even has it on the remote... I am getting this projector if the input lag is better than the PF1500.


----------



## Verge2

Jiminheimer said:


> From that manual...looks like the U.S. model has Trumotion AND 3D?! : Page 53.... PF1000U
> 
> 3D FUNCTION
> 3D technology uses different video frames for each eye to add depth to the
> video.
> While Watching 3D
> WARNING
> • If you view 3D video or images too closely for a long period of time, you
> may experience eyestrain.
> • If you watch the projector or game screen for a long time with 3D
> glasses on, you may experience dizziness or eye fatigue.
> • People with chronic diseases (epilepsy, cardiovascular disease, blood
> pressure-related diseases, etc.), pregnant women, and people with
> serious motion sickness should avoid watching 3D video.
> • People with stereo blindness, or with stereopsis problems, should also
> avoid watching 3D video content. It may cause double vision or visual
> discomfort.
> • People with strabismus, amblyopia, or astigmatism may have difficulty
> perceiving video depth and may be fatigued easily due to double vision
> or other ailments. It is recommended to rest more frequently than other
> viewers.
> • Because 3D can be perceived as real, some viewers may be surprised
> or overexcited.
> • Do not watch 3D images near fragile objects or any objects that can be
> knocked over easily.
> • Take care not to injure yourself as you may subconsciously try to move
> away from the life-like 3D imag
> 
> EDIT: yes it certainly has 3D, even has it on the remote... I am getting this projector if the input lag is better than the PF1500.


The electronics are probably the same, looks the same. Probably loses some lumens with that funky lens attachment and mirror.


----------



## Kini62

I won't game on it so don't care about the input lag. It just seems like a great little projector with bulb worries and plenty of light output (at least in 2d) for a darkened room. Not sure if it will be bright enough even in a dark room for 3d though. 

And I don't have to run wires to the back of my room or deal with a wireless transmitter, or ceiling mount, etc.... 

And it's portable. Can take this to just about any room, shoot it on a white wall, or sheet, or portable screen etc... Not that I would be moving it around, but it would be easy to do.


----------



## Verge2

Kini62 said:


> I won't game on it so don't care about the input lag. It just seems like a great little projector with bulb worries and plenty of light output (at least in 2d) for a darkened room. Not sure if it will be bright enough even in a dark room for 3d though.
> 
> And I don't have to run wires to the back of my room or deal with a wireless transmitter, or ceiling mount, etc....
> 
> And it's portable. Can take this to just about any room, shoot it on a white wall, or sheet, or portable screen etc... Not that I would be moving it around, but it would be easy to do.


You have a 70 inch tv, you won't be using it enough to worry about bulb life, not to mention you can get a bend and 2 bulbs for the same price, and have a better picture and bigger screen. 

This is one of those products that seems awesome, till you think it through, then it's just kind of meh. For the right price i'd still probably be interested, but no way at 1300. So much better out there.


----------



## Kini62

Verge2 said:


> You have a 70 inch tv, you won't be using it enough to worry about bulb life, not to mention you can get a bend and 2 bulbs for the same price, and have a better picture and bigger screen.
> 
> This is one of those products that seems awesome, till you think it through, then it's just kind of meh. For the right price i'd still probably be interested, but no way at 1300. So much better out there.


I know I could get something like the BenQ and screen for less, but I would have to ceiling mount the BenQ, there is a ceiling fan dead center of the room, the Benq would be too low even with 9' ceilings. I would need something with lens shift and shelf mount it behind the seats (sofa). Plus, seems the lower priced offerings even in eco/low powered modes might be too bright in a nearly light free room. 

Basically, don't want the hassle of putting a projector in back of the seats.


----------



## Verge2

Kini62 said:


> I know I could get something like the BenQ and screen for less, but I would have to ceiling mount the BenQ, there is a ceiling fan dead center of the room, the Benq would be too low even with 9' ceilings. I would need something with lens shift and shelf mount it behind the seats (sofa). Plus, seems the lower priced offerings even in eco/low powered modes might be too bright in a nearly light free room.
> 
> Basically, don't want the hassle of putting a projector in back of the seats.


True, but is your tv on a stand or wall mounted. To have a screen in front of the tv, even if it's wall mounted, you are looking at 31-36 inches. That's a pretty thick entertainment stand.


----------



## Jiminheimer

Kini62 said:


> I know I could get something like the BenQ and screen for less, but I would have to ceiling mount the BenQ, there is a ceiling fan dead center of the room, the Benq would be too low even with 9' ceilings. I would need something with lens shift and shelf mount it behind the seats (sofa). Plus, seems the lower priced offerings even in eco/low powered modes might be too bright in a nearly light free room.
> 
> Basically, don't want the hassle of putting a projector in back of the seats.


Exactly! I think this could be a game changer and still a good deal around $1,300.00 (I'm still thinking it will actually be around $1,100.00)

Speed up that input lag and LG can take my money, I'm positive it could be a firmware upgrade. 

I love my 2 year old W1070 and I'm sticking with it until a respectable LED competitor comes along, this could be it.......


----------



## blee0120

darinp2 said:


> How do you figure that? This projector has a somewhat unique ability that will appeal to a portion of the market and that usually costs something.
> 
> I may be missing one or more, but I can't think of any reasonable projector that can go close to the wall or screen surface like this for even $5k, not counting this one.
> 
> When I saw that Sony was showing a laser projector that could go close to the wall like this I thought it sounded pretty interesting, until I heard the expected price. My memory is that the expectation was about $30k.
> 
> --Darin


I just thought it was a short throw version of the pf1500. After I see that it was an ultra short throw, now I see that it's a great deal.


----------



## Kini62

Verge2 said:


> True, but is your tv on a stand or wall mounted. To have a screen in front of the tv, even if it's wall mounted, you are looking at 31-36 inches. That's a pretty thick entertainment stand.


TV will be wall mounted. I could drop a screen in front of it less than a foot. The stand I use now could be pulled out some and the center could be mounted on a shelf under the TV/screen. I've checked the manual and there is enough room for the center. 

Thanks.


----------



## zombie10k

blee0120 said:


> I just thought it was a short throw version of the pf1500. After I see that it was an ultra short throw, now I see that it's a great deal.


I've been using the PF1500 every night for the last few months and have at least 2 rooms this projector will work great in. It will likely be available for less than the listed MSRP. Frye's was selling the PF1500 for under $800 recently.


----------



## blee0120

zombie10k said:


> I've been using the PF1500 every night for the last few months and have at least 2 rooms this projector will work great in. It will likely be available for less than the listed MSRP. Frye's was selling the PF1500 for under $800 recently.


I'm waiting until black Friday to pick up either the pf1500 or 1000. I'm kinda of considering the pf100O at the moment but if I can get the pf1500 for significantly less, I'll those that instead. Going to go good with my Mit 7900 that I'm getting this Saturday or next, and my JVC.


----------



## Jasinto

European model

-No magic remote

-No truemotion

-no dts 2.0 out 

reading the Manual

for the moment 


I think even kraine news by part of LG was keep the triple xd engine pf1000 will be the same pf1500g castrated inside. 


Saludos


----------



## Ponziani

Well, that didn't take long...Newegg has them in stock as of today. Just ordered one for delivery next week!


----------



## viba

Ponziani said:


> Well, that didn't take long...Newegg has them in stock as of today. Just ordered one for delivery next week!


Ponziani, waiting eagerly to read your first impressions. I've been on the look out for a UST geared towards movies and such.


----------



## SoulTaker78

Damn! Newegg has them now?! I'm debating on ordering right now since it's my birthday today. Could use a new projector. My old Epson 6100 is pretty fuzzy on the corners and overall just doesn't look as sharp as when it was newer. Looking forward to your impressions Ponziani.


----------



## Morgain

Jasinto said:


> European model
> 
> -No magic remote
> 
> -No truemotion
> 
> -no dts 2.0 out
> 
> reading the Manual
> 
> for the moment
> 
> 
> I think even kraine news by part of LG was keep the triple xd engine pf1000 will be the same pf1500g castrated inside.
> 
> 
> Saludos


It seems even worse for the European version of the LG PF1000U



No Ethernet jack
No Smart functionality/apps
Probably no DLNA

Again Europe gets the JUNK version of the PF1000U just like happened with the LG PF1500 when Europe got the far inferior PF1500G. With this information I'm actually also fearing for the image quality to be just at the same inferior level as the PF1500G.

Again LG is disappointing me and I don't think after waiting for more then a year for a Led proper projector, that I'm going to wait much longer till LG maybe finally decides to get their act together and release a proper "Largo" version of the PF1000U (ofcourse at a higher pricepoint to rip off the people in Europe some more).  Maybe it's time to start looking again for >= 65" Ultra HD Samsung, Sony or Philips TV.


----------



## viba

Ponziani said:


> Well, that didn't take long...Newegg has them in stock as of today. Just ordered one for delivery next week!


Ponziani, do you know if NewEgg is selling the US version ?


----------



## dragonbud0

Newegg carries the US model but Amazon might be cheaper. However, in my area, both of them charge sales tax. So does B&H photo in NY and TigerDirect.


----------



## Ponziani

viba said:


> Ponziani, do you know if NewEgg is selling the US version ?



Well, I won't know for certain until I receive it, but I would be surprised if they were selling an international version of the projector without indicating that on their website.


----------



## Ponziani

For those interested, I will be using this as a bedroom projector, placed on a dresser and projecting a 80"-90" picture onto a white wall (no screen). However, if I can get the geometries right, I'll also try it out on my 100" SI Solar HD screen. 

I'll be testing it with a PS4 and an HTPC, and will try to measure latency once I figure out how. I'll also pick up some DLP-Link glasses for 3D - anyone have some suggestions on a good pair?


----------



## zombie10k

these will work and are inexpensive 

http://www.amazon.com/SainSonic-Rainbow-Rechargeable-DLP-Link-Projectors/dp/B00BVUNZUU/

http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Clear-Rechargeable-Shutter-Glasses-Projectors/dp/B00KUIYUP8/

http://www.amazon.com/True-Depth-Lightweight-Rechargeable-3D/dp/B00EJOCTOS/

http://www.amazon.com/EStar-America-ESG601-Link-Glasses/dp/B00CRN3D98

For latency, there's only 2 ways to do it. an HTPC with a VGA CRT monitor + camera to capture the difference between projector/monitor. If you have this, let me know and I'll provide more details. 

the other option is this tester located here, it works with the projector or TV by itself with no extra equipment needed.

http://www.leobodnar.com/shop/?main_page=product_info&products_id=212


Please post some photos when you get it set up, thanks!


----------



## Ponziani

I do have a CRT and this morning I found instructions on measuring input lag with a camera, so I will test this way. thanks for the glasses recommendations.

Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Ponziani said:


> I do have a CRT and this morning I found instructions on measuring input lag with a camera, so I will test this way. thanks for the glasses recommendations.
> 
> Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


i would like to see how this pj compares with the benq w1070


----------



## Tom Bley

Does the PF1000U have 3 modes of brightness like the PF1500U?
Is the 1000 lumen rating at the 100" size or the 60" size?
I'm liking this projector, hopefully it will come down in price a little in a month or two. 
I look forward to your review Ponziani.


----------



## viba

Tom Bley said:


> Does the PF1000U have 3 modes of brightness like the PF1500U?
> Is the 1000 lumen rating at the 100" size or the 60" size?
> I'm liking this projector, hopefully it will come down in price a little in a month or two.
> I look forward to your review Ponziani.


Tom, in case you missed it, here is the link for the manual : http://www.lg.com/us/support-product/lg-PF1000U


----------



## Ponziani

Well, it's here! Will be powering it up tonight. First impression, wow it's tiny. That's a Raspberry Pi that it's next to in the second picture.


----------



## Tom Bley

Ponziani said:


> Well, it's here! Will be powering it up tonight. First impression, wow it's tiny. That's a Raspberry Pi that it's next to in the second picture.


Excellent! Can't wait to hear your thoughts. Take some pics or video if you can of it in action.


----------



## Dick Fingers

Yes, please post pics and or video of it in action. I am really hoping this will work out as a bedroom option for me.


----------



## mobius

Tom Bley said:


> Excellent! Can't wait to hear your thoughts. Take some pics or video if you can of it in action.



Same here. Interested in hearing how this little unit does.


----------



## SoulTaker78

I also want to know if it's possible to project an image larger than 100" since it's the highest image size on the chart that's in the users manual and that kind of worries me that it's just meant to have a max of 100". I was hoping to be able to go at least 150" if possible. It would be nice if this projector sold a ton and got other manufacturers to consider these types of projectors or even accessories to be able to do super short throws on their current projectors. I've seen a few videos on youtube that it's possible to do it yourself with a cheap first surface mirror.


----------



## Ponziani

I fired it up and played around with it for about an hour so far. Here are some initial impressions. Pictures will need to wait a little while, as the texture on my bedroom wall degrades the picture a bit more than I had hoped; I'll be moving it downstairs to project on my 100" screen before I post any. I currently have a Sony HW30 in that room for comparison.

- Colors out of the box seem very good, and at least in my opinion the picture is plenty bright.

- 3D is also very good; I did not get a feeling that the picture was too dim in 3D. I had forgotten how impressive DLP-based 3D can be. Tested with a pair of EStar ESG601's.

- I am extremely sensitive to RBE (it doesn't really bother me, but I could see them even on my 2009-era LED DLP set). I have yet to see RBE on this projector even after trying intentionally.

- The 'premium' smart TV app support is pretty thin right now; there are only seven premium apps (Netflix and Vudu are the movie apps; no Hulu). Checked for a software update but there wasn't anything newer than what the projector shipped with.

- DLNA support is good, as I was able to stream videos from my DVBLink server and Plex server without any problems. Note that I couldn't find a native Plex client like I have on my few-years-old LG LCD set; not sure if it has one or not at the moment.

- The speakers are what you might expect for 3W+3W stereo. You'll want to use your soundbar or stereo system.

The PF1000U is destined to be my bedroom projector; I will need to find a reasonable screen solution to use it there due to the textured wall. Probably I'll go with a pull-down, as I don't want to have a fixed-frame screen in my bedroom.


----------



## Ponziani

Here's a couple of smartphone camera shots of the projector on my 100" SI Solar HD screen. I couldn't quite fill the screen, as the A/V cabinet under the screen is a little too high; still, I got it to around 96" or so. Shots are taken with the projector in Cinema mode.


----------



## Swolephile

Ponziani said:


> Here's a couple of smartphone camera shots of the projector on my 100" SI Solar HD screen. I couldn't quite fill the screen, as the A/V cabinet under the screen is a little too high; still, I got it to around 96" or so. Shots are taken with the projector in Cinema mode.


Wow that looks great!


----------



## viba

Ponziani said:


> Here's a couple of smartphone camera shots of the projector on my 100" SI Solar HD screen. I couldn't quite fill the screen, as the A/V cabinet under the screen is a little too high; still, I got it to around 96" or so. Shots are taken with the projector in Cinema mode.


Ponziani, thanks for posting the images. The projected images look great ! Appreciate you posting them. If it is not too much of a bother, can you tell us

a.) how high was the bottom of the projector from the floor?
b.) how far was the back of the projector (where the antenna cable goes) from the wall to get the image to around 96"?
c.) how far up is the bottom of the projected image from the top of the projector?
d.) if the 4 sides of the projected images are straight or if you notice any side 'bowing'?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Jasinto

@Ponziani

I want to see a close picture of pixels or famous nec pattern

http://hometheaterphotos.com/projector2/NEC_pattern_1.jpg

And i want to Know your impressions about focus sharpness , and how hd pictures looks ,for me the earliest leds projectors from lg make the hd looks soft and no so impressive
like others dlp projectors 


Saludos


----------



## Tom Bley

SoulTaker78 said:


> I also want to know if it's possible to project an image larger than 100" since it's the highest image size on the chart that's in the users manual and that kind of worries me that it's just meant to have a max of 100". I was hoping to be able to go at least 150" if possible. It would be nice if this projector sold a ton and got other manufacturers to consider these types of projectors or even accessories to be able to do super short throws on their current projectors. I've seen a few videos on youtube that it's possible to do it yourself with a cheap first surface mirror.


150", no way. The manual states 60"-100". I'm sure it's because of the lens/mirror will start to distort after 100" as it wasn't designed to go larger.


----------



## t-n-o

In the tech-specs on the LG website they state up to 120", same as pf1500. The pf1500 can even be focused at 300" and more. I think it have to be tested how far the pf1000u can go.


----------



## Mik James

This brought back memories of Lg's laser short throw efforts from a couple years ago http://www.projectorcentral.com/LG-HECTO.htm

Except this iteration is actually affordable


----------



## Tom Bley

t-n-o said:


> In the tech-specs on the LG website they state up to 120", same as pf1500. The pf1500 can even be focused at 300" and more. I think it have to be tested how far the pf1000u can go.


http://www.lg.com/us/home-video/lg-PF1000U-smart-led-projector

Specs still say 60"-100" as does the manual. Ponziani, could you experiment with picture size beyond 100" and see if there is any pin cushioning or other distortions?


----------



## Ponziani

viba said:


> Ponziani, thanks for posting the images. The projected images look great ! Appreciate you posting them. If it is not too much of a bother, can you tell us
> 
> a.) how high was the bottom of the projector from the floor?
> b.) how far was the back of the projector (where the antenna cable goes) from the wall to get the image to around 96"?
> c.) how far up is the bottom of the projected image from the top of the projector?
> d.) if the 4 sides of the projected images are straight or if you notice any side 'bowing'?
> 
> Thanks in advance !



The user manual has info on projector positioning vs screen size so I won't comment on that (I already moved the projector). Regarding screen distortion - when I took those pictures the screen was perfectly rectangular; however, if the projector isn't perfectly perpendicular to the screen and level, you will get pincushioning or a trapezoidal image. Just being off by fractions of an inch makes a visible difference; I think this is just the nature of UST projection.

Regarding focus - at 96" I was able to get sharp focus for text on my HTPC desktop on either the upper left or lower right corners of the screen, but not both simultaneously; when one corner was set to max sharpness the other was slightly blurry (but still readable). I only tried for a couple of minutes and have not played with the various edge adjustments so it's too early to say if this is a real issue or not. Note that when I 'split the difference' between the corners for focus, text everywhere on the screen was readable, but slighly soft.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AV_Integrated

We've used a long list of UST projectors and the results have been pretty consistently bad in terms of focus/sharpness/uniformity. The little mirror that is being bounced off of needs to be absolutely perfect, and setup needs to be down to the mm in terms of positioning. It's just really, really tight specifications, and even then, is never perfect.

This is something that people need to accept if they are intending to use a projector like this. Some manufacturers have gone with a lens system instead of the curved mirror and have had much better overall results. The lens systems don't have as many issues as the curved mirrors. Some still use a mirror, but use a flat mirror, which doesn't distort the way the curved mirrors do.

As long as people accept that there WILL be some focus uniformity issues, and likely a bit of pincusioning in the image, then there won't be a problem. Going after the fine details on a UST projector will always make you unhappy. Just watch some videos, play some games, and leave the Excel, Word, and PowerPoint elsewhere.


----------



## Ponziani

Agreed. I bought this projector to play games and watch video, not to use as a computer monitor.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## t-n-o

Tom Bley said:


> http://www.lg.com/us/home-video/lg-PF1000U-smart-led-projector
> 
> Specs still say 60"-100" as does the manual. Ponziani, could you experiment with picture size beyond 100" and see if there is any pin cushioning or other distortions?


On the german site, if you go one step right on the key features it ststes 120". The tech specs there slso say 60"-120".

http://www.lg.com/de/beamer/lg-PF1000U


----------



## CFR

Ponziani said:


> I fired it up and played around with it for about an hour so far. Here are some initial impressions. Pictures will need to wait a little while, as the texture on my bedroom wall degrades the picture a bit more than I had hoped; I'll be moving it downstairs to project on my 100" screen before I post any. I currently have a Sony HW30 in that room for comparison.
> 
> - Colors out of the box seem very good, and at least in my opinion the picture is plenty bright.
> 
> - 3D is also very good; I did not get a feeling that the picture was too dim in 3D. I had forgotten how impressive DLP-based 3D can be. Tested with a pair of EStar ESG601's.
> 
> - I am extremely sensitive to RBE (it doesn't really bother me, but I could see them even on my 2009-era LED DLP set). I have yet to see RBE on this projector even after trying intentionally.
> 
> - The 'premium' smart TV app support is pretty thin right now; there are only seven premium apps (Netflix and Vudu are the movie apps; no Hulu). Checked for a software update but there wasn't anything newer than what the projector shipped with.
> 
> - DLNA support is good, as I was able to stream videos from my DVBLink server and Plex server without any problems. Note that I couldn't find a native Plex client like I have on my few-years-old LG LCD set; not sure if it has one or not at the moment.
> 
> - The speakers are what you might expect for 3W+3W stereo. You'll want to use your soundbar or stereo system.
> 
> The PF1000U is destined to be my bedroom projector; I will need to find a reasonable screen solution to use it there due to the textured wall. Probably I'll go with a pull-down, as I don't want to have a fixed-frame screen in my bedroom.


Thanks for the pictures. Is the brightness you are referring to using eco or full mode and how loud is it relative to the Sony?


----------



## redzoneos

Ponziani said:


> Agreed. I bought this projector to play games and watch video, not to use as a computer monitor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have you been able to test gaming, I'm interested in ps4 and if possible PC gaming.

I'm really hoping sports/racing/fps games are reasonably playable!!! Only thing I'm hoping for.


----------



## Ftoast

SoulTaker78 said:


> Damn! Newegg has them now?! I'm debating on ordering right now since it's my birthday today. Could use a new projector. My old Epson 6100 is pretty fuzzy on the corners and overall just doesn't look as sharp as when it was newer. Looking forward to your impressions Ponziani.


Doublecheck the return policy. NewEgg often has a really harsh return specifically dealing with projectors..so be careful.


----------



## Ponziani

So I just finished measuring input lag, and ended up with 150-166 ms in Standard mode, and 50-66 ms in Game mode. Considering that these are in line with the PF1500, these numbers are probably not far off reality. Renaming the HDMI1 input to PC had the same effect as setting Game mode.

Subjectively, it's clear Standard mode is not workable for gaming; when I cloned the screen with a CRT and moved the mouse, the movement lag was clearly visible. This was not the case in Game mode. Now it's time to play some Destiny to check the real world results!


----------



## Ponziani

CFR said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Is the brightness you are referring to using eco or full mode and how loud is it relative to the Sony?


 
I don't know that the PF1000U has an eco mode.

I haven't had the HW30 and PF1000U powered on at the same time, but I believe the PF1000U is somewhat louder than the HW30. Then again, the HW30 is the quietest projector I've owned.


----------



## redzoneos

Ponziani said:


> So I just finished measuring input lag, and ended up with 150-166 ms in Standard mode, and 50-66 ms in Game mode. Considering that these are in line with the PF1500, these numbers are probably not far off reality. Renaming the HDMI1 input to PC had the same effect as setting Game mode.
> 
> Subjectively, it's clear Standard mode is not workable for gaming; when I cloned the screen with a CRT and moved the mouse, the movement lag was clearly visible. This was not the case in Game mode. Now it's time to play some Destiny to check the real world results!


Thanks!! I think if you tell me destiny is a decent experience I'm gonna pull the trigger.

I'd love any input you guys have with regard to this or the lg pf1500 in terms of picture quality and pros/cons of ultra short throw. Asked the same question in the pf1500 thread


----------



## zombie10k

it's likely the same projector with the exception of the custom lens/mirror setup. 

@ Ponziani - thanks for the CRT test, these are consistent with my CRT measurements on the PF1500. Several have stated 70ms in game mode but that is from the LB device which is known to show slightly higher lag than the CRT test. 

so is this a keeper from what you've seen so far?


----------



## Ponziani

zombie10k said:


> it's likely the same projector with the exception of the custom lens/mirror setup.
> 
> @ Ponziani - thanks for the CRT test, these are consistent with my CRT measurements on the PF1500. Several have stated 70ms in game mode but that is from the LB device which is known to show slightly higher lag than the CRT test.
> 
> so is this a keeper from what you've seen so far?


It's a keeper. It's also nice to know if my HW30 ever has problems I can pick this thing up with one hand and carry it downstairs for use on my screen. Amazing such a compact unit has this performance.

Last night, I tried out bluetooth mode and the PF1000U immediately found my YSP-2500 soundbar and used it for sound output. The YSP-2500 even says 'LG Projector' on its display when using it this way, which is kind of cool.


----------



## Jiminheimer

Ponziani said:


> It's a keeper. It's also nice to know if my HW30 ever has problems I can pick this thing up with one hand and carry it downstairs for use on my screen. Amazing such a compact unit has this performance.
> 
> Last night, I tried out bluetooth mode and the PF1000U immediately found my YSP-2500 soundbar and used it for sound output. The YSP-2500 even says 'LG Projector' on its display when using it this way, which is kind of cool.


Thank for your time and testing, was the input lag "do-able"? If not, I'm... really... leaning at the new Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 2040 to replace my W1070. The only major advantages The PF1000U has is the 30,000 hours, EASY setup Under screen, and incredible power efficiency. (50-75 watts)

The 2040 basically has no input lag (~25ms?), $500.00 cheaper, $99.00 official lamps, MUCH MUCH brighter,


----------



## zombie10k

Ponziani said:


> It's a keeper. It's also nice to know if my HW30 ever has problems* I can pick this thing up with one hand and carry it downstairs for use on my screen. Amazing such a compact unit has this performance.*
> 
> Last night, I tried out bluetooth mode and the PF1000U immediately found my YSP-2500 soundbar and used it for sound output. The YSP-2500 even says 'LG Projector' on its display when using it this way, which is kind of cool.


thanks for your feedback. when discussing this projector and the PF1500, this is the main point some folks are missing when comparing it to the budget DLP's like the BQ 1070 and others in this price category. I have 5 UHP projectors and there is nothing quite like turning this on and getting to full brightness / HDMI lock in about 8 seconds with instant off. Plus the portability is great, I move my PF1500 all over the house. 

I use the JBL Charge bluetooth speaker, easy sync and it sounds great. 

enjoy your new projector.


----------



## viba

zombie10k said:


> thanks for your feedback. when discussing this projector and the PF1500, this is the main point some folks are missing when comparing it to the budget DLP's like the BQ 1070 and others in this price category. I have 5 UHP projectors and there is nothing quite like turning this on and getting to full brightness / HDMI lock in about 8 seconds with instant off. Plus the portability is great, I move my PF1500 all over the house.
> 
> I use the JBL Charge bluetooth speaker, easy sync and it sounds great.
> 
> enjoy your new projector.


I hope other manufacturers follow suit and release competing USTs. Competition for consumer grade USTs (using LEDs) seems to be lacking !


----------



## Ponziani

Just a few odds and ends tonight...

-Had no problem playing Destiny in Game mode, other than being old and not having played in a couple of months.

- Finally saw a couple rainbows, but they're very infrequent and of course YMMV. As I stated earlier, I am very sensitive to RBE and found color wheel DLPs basically unwatchable, but this projector doesn't bother me despite the large screen size.

- Decided to go with an 84" Elite Cinetension 2 with CineWhite material for the screen.


----------



## mishari84

Ponziani said:


> So I just finished measuring input lag, and ended up with 150-166 ms in Standard mode, and 50-66 ms in Game mode. Considering that these are in line with the PF1500, these numbers are probably not far off reality. Renaming the HDMI1 input to PC had the same effect as setting Game mode.
> 
> Subjectively, it's clear Standard mode is not workable for gaming; when I cloned the screen with a CRT and moved the mouse, the movement lag was clearly visible. This was not the case in Game mode. Now it's time to play some Destiny to check the real world results!


Can you try to rename input name to PC? 
when I did that on PF1500 I thought input lag was eliminated but for a worse picture quality


----------



## Ponziani

Mishari84, I did - the answer is in what you quoted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## t-n-o

Hey Poniani, thanks for all the informations. Can you please check one thing? Some of the pf1500s had problems with the blacklevel and its uniformity. How does the black look on the pf1000u?


----------



## Jasinto

Nice pictures



















The European model is on the street 

http://www.projection-homecinema.fr/forum/topic/945-lg-minibeam-ust-pf1000u/?page=3

thanks to Pausanias

Saludos


----------



## Dick Fingers

I'd love to see a decent video of this projector. The only one on youtube seems to be taken from a moderately bright room. I'm really considering getting this for the bedroom, but I just can't tell from the pictures I've seen so far how good the picture quality is.

I'm a complete projector simpleton, but one question I do have: Is 1000 lumens on a UST the same as 1000 lumens on a normal home theater projector? I would assume (probably incorrectly) that 1000 lumens a foot from the wall is brighter than 1000 lumens 20 feet from the wall...but maybe I'm misunderstanding?


----------



## AV_Integrated

Just looking at that thing, it's the PF1500 with a UST lens on it. Makes sense that they would do this, but it certainly seems the same, which means any and all PF1500 discussions would likely apply to this. Lots of discussion of the 300 different models LG will make for every little country that exists. Discussions of how the Amazon model has focus issues while the B&H models have color issues.

Silly stuff.

But, 1,000 lumens is 1,000 lumens, and this projector won't hit it. It may hit about 700 lumens, and it won't hit the brightness of a model like the BenQ HC1085ST. It will have input lag that runs towards the high side, except in game mode, which will still be higher than the BenQ (33ms) and some other models.

It certainly has enough light to fill a 120" screen, but the UST lens may limit size to 100". I would wait for someone to confirm an actual image size maximum before picking one up for a 110" screen size.


----------



## Ponziani

AV_Integrated said:


> It certainly has enough light to fill a 120" screen, but the UST lens may limit size to 100". I would wait for someone to confirm an actual image size maximum before picking one up for a 110" screen size.


Someone else will have to investigate this...I just don't have a place where I can reasonably test a screen size beyond 100".


----------



## t-n-o

But you can test how small the picture can get while still in focus. Would be nice to know.


----------



## AV_Integrated

Ponziani said:


> Someone else will have to investigate this...I just don't have a place where I can reasonably test a screen size beyond 100".


You could certainly just slide it away from the wall and see if it loses focus completely. That's something that could be done with a 4' wide wall. Just keep sliding it back until you can't get it into focus at all. Then let everyone know how far the projector is from the wall when it loses focus, and that is likely the maximum image diagonal.

But, if you aren't up for it, that's cool. You really should just own and enjoy above all else. I don't have nearly enough time to do all the tests that I would like to with the projectors.


----------



## viba

Ponziani said:


> The user manual has info on projector positioning vs screen size so I won't comment on that (I already moved the projector). Regarding screen distortion - when I took those pictures the screen was perfectly rectangular; however, if the projector isn't perfectly perpendicular to the screen and level, you will get pincushioning or a trapezoidal image. Just being off by fractions of an inch makes a visible difference; I think this is just the nature of UST projection.
> 
> Regarding focus - at 96" I was able to get sharp focus for text on my HTPC desktop on either the upper left or lower right corners of the screen, but not both simultaneously; when one corner was set to max sharpness the other was slightly blurry (but still readable). I only tried for a couple of minutes and have not played with the various edge adjustments so it's too early to say if this is a real issue or not. Note that when I 'split the difference' between the corners for focus, text everywhere on the screen was readable, but slighly soft.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ponziani, when you write that the one of the upper left or bottom right corners is soft, can you give an estimate of how much area are you talking about (i.e 1 sq foot or 5 sq inch, for example) ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ponziani

viba said:


> Ponziani, when you write that the one of the upper left or bottom right corners is soft, can you give an estimate of how much area are you talking about (i.e 1 sq foot or 5 sq inch, for example) ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It wasn't huge, it was comparable to the Recycle Bin area vs. the time/date taskbar display on the Windows desktop. Now that I have my projector in its permanent spot (84" on my bedroom wall), I don't see as much of a focus disparity now (though there is still just a little, I can get both corners looking pretty sharp, just not razer-sharp at the same time).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redzoneos

Thanks for all the details P. Pending another full hd led with 3d announcement at cedia, I will most likely get this.

Don't like the slight focus issues, lag times, and stuff you describe but for what I want, this seems to be the most reasonable option


----------



## Verge2

redzoneos said:


> Thanks for all the details P. Pending another full hd led with 3d announcement at cedia, I will most likely get this.
> 
> Don't like the slight focus issues, lag times, and stuff you describe but for what I want, this seems to be the most reasonable option


Why not just buy a bulb?


You really aren't saving any money at 1300 bones.


----------



## redzoneos

Verge2 said:


> redzoneos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the details P. Pending another full hd led with 3d announcement at cedia, I will most likely get this.
> 
> Don't like the slight focus issues, lag times, and stuff you describe but for what I want, this seems to be the most reasonable option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just buy a bulb?
> 
> 
> You really aren't saving any money at 1300 bones.
Click to expand...

Well. Thought about that too and was going to get the benq that's so highly recommended.

But - this has pros that for me appear to outweigh the cons (my first projector so certainly could be wrong lol)

No bulb, or hassle of replacing. No real placement/mounting issues (probably the biggest pro for me). Easily move it whenever I please and take it to the basement/family room when someone's over, and still not worry about mounting/position. 

heat creation in my bedroom with a 300+W bulb. Built in tv tuner and smart apps/network server Will go a long way for my OTA and hdhomerun prime (not sure if the benq has this), although I will probably get androidtv anyway so the hdhomerun prime portion is kind of moot.

Cost difference in energy savings is pretty substantial too.


----------



## Jasinto

German video




Saludos


----------



## viba

Jasinto said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl-j-e_ND3o
> 
> German video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


Can someone who understands German please provide an English summary of the reviewer's observations / comments regarding the projector? Thanks !


----------



## redzoneos

No idea what he was saying but seemed pretty impressed with everything except maybe the sound lol. How quickly he set that up and moved it to resize is the main reason I want it. Can't put a price on that convenience!!

Questions: 

watching that review, I didn't notice any issues with reading letters/words in the corners that would suggest significant focus issues. Would it be noticeable in a YouTube video??

I wasn't that impressed with picture quality in that review. Obviously there are a lot of variables, including projecting on that bare wall (oddly enough almost the same color as my wall haha). Is it safe to assume that the real deal looks much better and closer to an hdtv??


----------



## Verge2

With that much light in the room, no projector will look good IMO.


----------



## yadfgp

Quick couple of questions that I can hopefully get some quick and easy answers to.

Maybe know one would know the answer to this, but why not ask. 

Which might perform better in a semi lighted room, the PF1000U or a similar spec wise long throw front projector? It is possible for the PF1000U to perform better in a daylit living room than it's long throw counterpart since the PF`1000U is so much closer to the screen?

Thoughts anyone? Thanks.


----------



## t-n-o

yadfgp said:


> Quick couple of questions that I can hopefully get some quick and easy answers to.
> 
> Maybe know one would know the answer to this, but why not ask.
> 
> Which might perform better in a semi lighted room, the PF1000U or a similar spec wise long throw front projector? It is possible for the PF1000U to perform better in a daylit living room than it's long throw counterpart since the PF`1000U is so much closer to the screen?
> 
> Thoughts anyone? Thanks.


Makes no difference if they have the same Lumens you will get the same picture brightness.


----------



## t-n-o

viba said:


> Can someone who understands German please provide an English summary of the reviewer's observations / comments regarding the projector? Thanks !


At first he explains ultra short throw and LED and the advantages. After that the features and connections: Tuner, Bluetooth, Miracast, Screen Mirroring....

Then he explains the installation and positioning, Noise Level in min/max eco (same level as pf1500).

After that he explains what kind of screen you need. Only very plain screens will work. Walls Tension Screens or frame.
Now he comes to the picture quality. Bright enough, good colors, sharp picture, still bit RBE, entry level blacklevel.

At next he shows the mediaplayer, it works very fast even with large files. Next is the tuner and tv in SD-quality, the tuner has fast response times when switching programs.

Then he shows the speakers and bluetooth connection to seperate speakers. He finds it remarkable that there are no lipsync issues.

At last he points out that the wireless option in the menus isn't a w-lan feature, cause the eu model has no smart features on board. It is only to connect Android devices.


----------



## henrikr

Hello guys

Thinking about this for the bedroom. As it would fit quite nice. However its not on sale here in Norway.
So i have some questions.

1) Import from USA? Its 110-240volt so it should be fine. Anything else i need to think about. Already imported nvidia shield tv before from USA, to use with Kodi, without any issues. european version looks also to be gimped, and not very good. Anything else i need to think about before importing?

2) When can we expect to see some reviews of this unit?

3) I have a dedicated mancave with the epson tw6600, which i guess in the states is called epson home cinema 3500. I have a UHD in the living room, and i thought this LG would be splendid in the bedroom, with just a chrome cast or a dedicated kodi box connected to it.


Side thought, i dont get why LG would produce two different versions, why not just give europe the same model :/


----------



## Jasinto

tuner is different 

europe is dvb-t and usa is atsc 

The connexion is different i don't know if we select country same change 
but normally must be useless.


Saludos


----------



## henrikr

Dont mind the tuner. I use fiber connected TV (box). 

What do you mean connection is different? Power plug? if so, since its running 240v, that only needs a simple us->eu plug to go into the socket.


----------



## Rob-Houston

I'm finding this projector to be far more interesting than the PF1500. I didn't need a portable projector. The ultra short throw puts it where all my connections are. I have a spare 92" fixed frame screen that I haven't given away. It would fit easily on my bedroom wall behind where my 50" plasma is and connect to all the existing sources!

The hard part would be giving up the excellent blacks. I occasionally get lazy and stream Motogp on the plasma instead of cranking up my family room system.

Motogp?  On a 92" screen?  In my bedroom?  Only have to leave the room for food!  Decisions!


----------



## henrikr

Rob-Houston said:


> I'm finding this projector to be far more interesting than the PF1500. I didn't need a portable projector. The ultra short throw puts it where all my connections are. I have a spare 92" fixed frame screen that I haven't given away. It would fit easily on my bedroom wall behind where my 50" plasma is and connect to all the existing sources!
> 
> The hard part would be giving up the excellent blacks. I occasionally get lazy and stream Motogp on the plasma instead of cranking up my family room system.
> 
> Motogp?  On a 92" screen?  In my bedroom?  Only have to leave the room for food!  Decisions!


Indeed, i think for many this is the ultimate thing to have in the bed room. Easy to fit, and doesn't take up much space. This with a dedicated small kodi box would be so good. And with the added benefit of bluetooth audio, i could just hook up a nice bluetooth speaker. Also the wife think it looks nice and tidy which is an added bonus.

Winter is coming, and for the lazy weekends in the mornings this would be great


----------



## Jasinto

> What do you mean connection is different? Power plug? if so, since its running 240v, that only needs a simple us->eu plug to go into the socket.


Yes the power connector is different but no big problem

Tuner connector is like sat box connector not the typical here in europe for dvb-t


Saludos


----------



## Rob-Houston

henrikr said:


> Indeed, i think for many this is the ultimate thing to have in the bed room. Easy to fit, and doesn't take up much space. This with a dedicated small kodi box would be so good. And with the added benefit of bluetooth audio, i could just hook up a nice bluetooth speaker. Also the wife think it looks nice and tidy which is an added bonus.
> 
> Winter is coming, and for the lazy weekends in the mornings this would be great


You have winter in Norway? 

I lived in SOUTHERN Germany for 3 years, it was colder (but not bad) than I like. My mother's side of the family was Norwegian descent.


----------



## owizard

I bought LG PG65U last year and it has been really good. I am really keen on getting LG PF1000 but found only one seller in France. Not sure whether they will ship to the UK or not.

http://m.boulanger.com/ref/1057912

Is Newegg the only seller at the moment in the US. Any idea when it is likely to be widely available in the US. Thanks.


----------



## Verge2

Rob-Houston said:


> I'm finding this projector to be far more interesting than the PF1500. I didn't need a portable projector. The ultra short throw puts it where all my connections are. I have a spare 92" fixed frame screen that I haven't given away. It would fit easily on my bedroom wall behind where my 50" plasma is and connect to all the existing sources!
> 
> The hard part would be giving up the excellent blacks. I occasionally get lazy and stream Motogp on the plasma instead of cranking up my family room system.
> 
> Motogp?  On a 92" screen?  In my bedroom?  Only have to leave the room for food!  Decisions!


If you're streaming it, you are giving up massive amounts of picture quality to begin with.


----------



## Rob-Houston

Verge2 said:


> If you're streaming it, you are giving up massive amounts of picture quality to begin with.


Normally, only when it's live. I've streamed whole prior seasons with good to occasionally excellent quality. I've seen live races where the Moto3 was poor and Motogp was excellent and races where they were reversed. This last race Motogp kept freezing and I had to hit refresh several times.


----------



## viba

owizard said:


> I bought LG PG65U last year and it has been really good. I am really keen on getting LG PF1000 but found only one seller in France. Not sure whether they will ship to the UK or not.
> 
> http://m.boulanger.com/ref/1057912
> 
> Is Newegg the only seller at the moment in the US. Any idea when it is likely to be widely available in the US. Thanks.


I just checked and it appears the following (internet) US retailers are carrying this:


 Frys (http://www.frys.com/product/8585799)
 BHPhotoVideo (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1127969-REG/lg_minibeam_pro_pf1000u_1000.html)
 Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-PF1000U-Theater-Projector/dp/B014OUD5KS)
 NewEgg (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824025201)
 Adorama (http://www.adorama.com/lotpf1000u.html)


----------



## viba

As of now, there are two reviews for this pj on Amazon. One of the reviewers (Ajawesome) did not think highly of this pj.

Are the problems mentioned by that reviewer typical / to be expected of a UST?


----------



## zeusumit

viba said:


> As of now, there are two reviews for this pj on Amazon. One of the reviewers (Ajawesome) did not think highly of this pj.
> 
> Are the problems mentioned by that reviewer typical / to be expected of a UST?


I guess more real time reviews are required for this UST projector, then we will be clear with the understandings and its usage.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Verge2

viba said:


> As of now, there are two reviews for this pj on Amazon. One of the reviewers (Ajawesome) did not think highly of this pj.
> 
> Are the problems mentioned by that reviewer typical / to be expected of a UST?



About he price range I put t at as well.


----------



## zombie10k

the amazon reviewer was comparing it to a 1700-1800+ lumen Epson 2030 (living room mode), folks need to have realistic expectations on the LED projectors. The same thing happened with the PF1500, some members were complaining it wouldn't light up their 120 inch screen with a room full of lights. no kidding it won't work well in that kind of environment.

reviewer may have missed geometry class as well, of course precise alignment is critical for a UST projector.


----------



## nostriluu

zombie10k said:


> the amazon reviewer was comparing it to a 1700-1800+ lumen Epson 2030 (living room mode), folks need to have realistic expectations on the LED projectors. The same thing happened with the PF1500, some members were complaining it wouldn't light up their 120 inch screen with a room full of lights. no kidding it won't work well in that kind of environment.
> 
> reviewer may have missed geometry class as well, of course precise alignment is critical for a UST projector.


There's a suitability to misinformed (or underinformed) reviews. People should be comparing any consumer item to ideals in the same price range so broad consumer comparisons are there, rather than every review assuming people should know how to compare it, and snarked down if it isn't. There are just too many factors to easily compare otherwise; for example, LED is considered to have better brightness through saturation (the German-research-guy-I-can't-remember-the-name-of effect), and alignment doesn't matter with laser. Many people aren't aware UST has greater requirements for alignment. So it's good this type of review is first and hopefully gets highly ranked to save many people trouble, and perhaps, with highlighted faults LG will even find ways to address these issues, though I think this will instead end up being a niche item justifying its higher price.


----------



## owizard

viba said:


> As of now, there are two reviews for this pj on Amazon. One of the reviewers (Ajawesome) did not think highly of this pj.
> 
> Are the problems mentioned by that reviewer typical / to be expected of a UST?


Thanks for the US links, Viba

I have just found a nice blog post and YouTube review of the Korean model which seems to be identical to the US model.

www.techmoan.com/blog/2015/10/5/lg-pf1000u-minibeam-ultra-short-throw-projector-home-demonst.html


----------



## Tom Bley

owizard said:


> Thanks for the US links, Viba
> 
> I have just found a nice blog post and YouTube review of the Korean model which seems to be identical to the US model.
> 
> www.techmoan.com/blog/2015/10/5/lg-pf1000u-minibeam-ultra-short-throw-projector-home-demonst.html
> 
> https://youtu.be/55la7bJhd04


I just watched that video. He did a nice job. The picture looks pretty good at that 95" diagonal size even with some light in the room. To bad the screen is wavy.


----------



## zombie10k

thanks for the link, just a bit more valuable than someone on an Amazon review bellyaching about a projector they didn't do their research on. 

Ambient light appearance + lights out view is exactly what I would expect on that size screen. I use my PF1500 every night and plan on adding one of these soon as well.


----------



## zeusumit

Found one more video test 




Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## viba

Found one more youtube video re LG PF 1000u, but only shows a gameplay (no audio). Also updated original post with all the video links in this thread thus far.


----------



## redzoneos

There is a lot of artifacts and rendering issues in that Witcher 3 video. Is it because of YouTube compression used or a result of this projector?


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

Most likely youtube. It's amazing that people try to estimate image quality watching videos on youtube on their LCD monitors with terrible contrast ratios usually captured with iphone cameras or other poorly set up equipment.

Too bad most projector reviews are completely worthless in the contrast ratio review area. I'd stick with first hand owners reports here on AVS.


----------



## Verge2

RLBURNSIDE said:


> Most likely youtube. It's amazing that people try to estimate image quality watching videos on youtube on their LCD monitors with terrible contrast ratios usually captured with iphone cameras or other poorly set up equipment.
> 
> Too bad most projector reviews are completely worthless in the contrast ratio review area. I'd stick with first hand owners reports here on AVS.


At this point in the ballgame, CR for single chip dlps is a moot point. You pretty much know what you are getting. Then you have the JVCs that are difficult to Evan measure. 

But yes, videos are screenshots are pretty worthless.


----------



## benjamin blanchet

Hello

I posted those videos on youtube, you're right they can't give a real insight of the image quality.
About weird colors bugs on ps4 footage, it's because of iphone recording, i'm not an expert so I dunno the cause, but it's only doing that when recording the ps4 image, it's fine when recording a movie, maybe it's the refresh rate?

If you have any questions about the PF1000U i'll be happy to help (btw i'm french so it's the EU version without truemotion and smart tv features).

Ben


----------



## smett

benjamin blanchet said:


> Hello
> 
> I posted those videos on youtube, you're right they can't give a real insight of the image quality.
> About weird colors bugs on ps4 footage, it's because of iphone recording, i'm not an expert so I dunno the cause, but it's only doing that when recording the ps4 image, it's fine when recording a movie, maybe it's the refresh rate?
> 
> If you have any questions about the PF1000U i'll be happy to help (btw i'm french so it's the EU version without truemotion and smart tv features).
> 
> Ben


Good to have at least someone who own this Beamer. Im from Germany, so unfortunately i would have to deal with the limited european version too. I have a few questions:

- How well is the Beamer working with 24p Movies without the Trumotion feature?
- If you place the Beamer pretty close to the screen having just a about 60" screen, how well is the picture specially during day viewing (ambient light)?
- How well is the autofocus working if u change the screen size from for example 60" to 100"? 
- What about the noise?

Thanks very much for sharing your experiences with us, Ben.


----------



## benjamin blanchet

First take into account the fact that's it's my first projector, and that i'm far from an image purist, i'm mainly using screens for ps4 and netflix, so my feedback should be taken with a grain of salt.

-I watched a 1080p 24fps movie yesterday, mad max fury road, and didn't noticed major juddering.

-About use in daylight, here's a picture taken a few minutes ago (2PM), 50/60 inches : i.imgur.com/ILeNOpv.jpg

-There is not an autofocus feature, only a manual focus ring.

-Noise is very loud in "normal" mode, but on medium eco you can't hear it anymore and you're only losing a tiny bit of light.


----------



## smett

Thanks. That sounds and looks better then i expected. I guess if u would use a screen and not the wall the quality would be even better. 

Im unsure if i could use the PF1000u to fully replace my TV or if i get the Largo in addition. Do you use the PF1000 instead of a TV?


----------



## benjamin blanchet

smett said:


> Thanks. That sounds and looks better then i expected. I guess if u would use a screen and not the wall the quality would be even better.
> 
> Im unsure if i could use the PF1000u to fully replace my TV or if i get the Largo in addition. Do you use the PF1000 instead of a TV?



I think that it can really differs from one person to another.
I replaced my tv (samsung 46es7000) with the PF1000 but i's not a no brainer, the pf1000 has some cons (not so good and uneven blacks, uneven sharpness etc), but i'm really happy with it, gaming/movies on such a large screen is really worth the image quality loss in my opinion.
I also couldn't use a longer throw projector because of the room, if the ultra short throw isn't mandatory for you i think the PF1000 isn't the best option.


----------



## smett

benjamin blanchet said:


> I think that it can really differs from one person to another.
> I replaced my tv (samsung 46es7000) with the PF1000 but i's not a no brainer, the pf1000 has some cons (not so good and uneven blacks, uneven sharpness etc), but i'm really happy with it, gaming/movies on such a large screen is really worth the image quality loss in my opinion.
> I also couldn't use a longer throw projector because of the room, if the ultra short throw isn't mandatory for you i think the PF1000 isn't the best option.


True. Most times i would use the Projector with a large screen at nights, no big problem with picture quality then i guess. The only thing right now that is holding me back from buying this Projector and replace my TV with it is the quality of the screen at daylight, because i cant darken my room that good. But i love the idear of easily switch between a screen sizes easily with the PF1000. Small screen during the day, large screen at night watching movies or playing games.

Love to see a video how the projector is dealing with daylight.


----------



## benjamin blanchet

I uploaded this video of daylight usage : youtube.com/watch?v=IO6us-RiR5I
But it was on a pretty cloudy day, on a sunny afternoon i think you can't use it unless you're ok with seing a very "washed" image


----------



## kraine

Too bad, my sample has 2 dead micro-mirrors (long time that I haven't seen this kind of problem on a brand new dlp) :


----------



## viba

benjamin blanchet said:


> I uploaded this video of daylight usage : youtube.com/watch?v=IO6us-RiR5I
> But it was on a pretty cloudy day, on a sunny afternoon i think you can't use it unless you're ok with seing a very "washed" image


Thanks for the video, Benjamin. I'll add it to the original post so that it's all in one place.


----------



## viba

@kraine, @benjamin blanchet: Do the images tend to have any color tint ?


----------



## benjamin blanchet

I didn't had this feeling.


----------



## ultraflexed

Can you tell us how the 3d is on the projector?


----------



## Tom Bley




----------



## redzoneos

Thanks for the ambient light videos. Images do look pretty washed out and makes me want to rethink this. My bedroom is generally pretty dark but the difference seems to be pretty substantial.


----------



## LegoMyGeggo

redzoneos said:


> Thanks for the ambient light videos. Images do look pretty washed out and makes me want to rethink this. My bedroom is generally pretty dark but the difference seems to be pretty substantial.


Just curious, but for the lighting, if he had a screen would it look less washed out? Would a regular screen or even the silverfire paint combination screens help capture the colors in the daytime better than the wall?


----------



## Verge2

redzoneos said:


> Thanks for the ambient light videos. Images do look pretty washed out and makes me want to rethink this. My bedroom is generally pretty dark but the difference seems to be pretty substantial.


Looks like every other projector with the lights on lol. 

Why would this be any different.


----------



## Tom Bley

redzoneos said:


> Thanks for the ambient light videos. Images do look pretty washed out and makes me want to rethink this. My bedroom is generally pretty dark but the difference seems to be pretty substantial.


lol. Seriously? What front projector doesn't get washed out with lights on or ambient light in the daytime? He is also projecting on a wall. Do yourself a favor and look at ambient light rejecting screens. There are also light rejecting paint formulations in the DIY screens section. They can help minimize the wash out.


----------



## Verge2

Tom Bley said:


> lol. Seriously? What front projector doesn't get washed out with lights on or ambient light in the daytime? He is also projecting on a wall. Do yourself a favor and look at ambient light rejecting screens. There are also light rejecting paint formulations in the DIY screens section. They can help minimize the wash out.



I think if you are going to mount up a permenantly screen though, you might as well buy the 1500 for 500 bucks less or a bulb dlp and mount e real selling point here is unobtrusiveness and portability. If you are going to stick a giant screen on the wall, you might as well get a better pj for less money.


----------



## Tom Bley

Verge2 said:


> I think if you are going to mount up a permenantly screen though, you might as well buy the 1500 for 500 bucks less or a bulb dlp and mount e real selling point here is unobtrusiveness and portability. If you are going to stick a giant screen on the wall, you might as well get a better pj for less money.


If you can do that sure. I have no place for a projector other that up at the front on my a/v cabinet in my great room so this works great. My dedicated room will be in the basement and will have a far superior front projection unit.


----------



## Mik James

Hmm, rear projection just popped into my head. With a fixed frame screen a couple feet out from the wall and some fabric hanging down on the top sides and bottom of the screen you could get some nice ambient light performance.... Maybe light rejecting paint formulas have come far enough to make that more trouble than it's worth though


----------



## viba

Mik James said:


> Hmm, rear projection just popped into my head. With a fixed frame screen a couple feet out from the wall and some fabric hanging down on the top sides and bottom of the screen you could get some nice ambient light performance.... Maybe light rejecting paint formulas have come far enough to make that more trouble than it's worth though


You mean something like this? ( there are other similar videos in the playlist )

https://youtu.be/NoBzu9l8_tM?list=PLT0Uar6MIz1F7HVexKU88iHqJuj5Z4m5f


----------



## redzoneos

Verge2 said:


> redzoneos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ambient light videos. Images do look pretty washed out and makes me want to rethink this. My bedroom is generally pretty dark but the difference seems to be pretty substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like every other projector with the lights on lol.
> 
> Why would this be any different.
Click to expand...




Tom Bley said:


> redzoneos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ambient light videos. Images do look pretty washed out and makes me want to rethink this. My bedroom is generally pretty dark but the difference seems to be pretty substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Seriously? What front projector doesn't get washed out with lights on or ambient light in the daytime? He is also projecting on a wall. Do yourself a favor and look at ambient light rejecting screens. There are also light rejecting paint formulations in the DIY screens section. They can help minimize the wash out.
Click to expand...

My first projector so no idea how others look lol. I just didn't think the difference would be quite as much as it is in the video and assumed brighter projectors would in general have less wash out. Obviously some of it is the online post as well. It was simply my observation. Not saying I wouldn't get it, but something I would rethink - meaning buy it from brick store for easy returns instead of online etc.

As far as the pf1500 - I will have some sort of a permanent screen, but long throw is difficult in my room. I would have to remove my ceiling fan/light etc which this projector helps me avoid and is worth the additional cost. Built in 3D is an added bonus of this version. Pf1500 is certainly doable but 500 dollars for far less hassle and more portability at similar overall performance is worthwhile for me.

Thanks everyone for the input. Still checking out updates on cedia too, hopefully another LED model will follow suit


----------



## Verge2

redzoneos said:


> My first projector so no idea how others look lol. I just didn't think the difference would be quite as much as it is in the video and assumed brighter projectors would in general have less wash out. Obviously some of it is the online post as well. It was simply my observation. Not saying I wouldn't get it, but something I would rethink - meaning buy it from brick store for easy returns instead of online etc.
> 
> As far as the pf1500 - I will have some sort of a permanent screen, but long throw is difficult in my room. I would have to remove my ceiling fan/light etc which this projector helps me avoid and is worth the additional cost. Built in 3D is an added bonus of this version. Pf1500 is certainly doable but 500 dollars for far less hassle and more portability at similar overall performance is worthwhile for me.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the input. Still checking out updates on cedia too, hopefully another LED model will follow suit


Black is the absence of light. 

Whatever color your wall is, is the color of your blacks. The brighter projector is only tricking your eyes into thinking it is darker, it can never compete. So look at your wall right now, are you happy with that being black? I'm not. But at night, or in my theater.... black!!!!


----------



## JayF

I've been considering this projector for a secondary room and following this thread.
Here's a new review that just popped up. Regardless of what you may think of the source at least it's another POV to consider.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2492874,00.asp


----------



## owizard

JayF said:


> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2492874,00.asp[/URL]


Thanks for the link. I am a little surprised by relative lack of interest in this projector compared to PF1500. I think it would be a perfect second projector considering the flexibility it offers. There is no other projector with similar features that I am aware of even for $10,000.


----------



## viba

owizard said:


> Thanks for the link. I am a little surprised by relative lack of interest in this projector compared to PF1500. I think it would be a perfect second projector considering the flexibility it offers. There is no other projector with similar features that I am aware of even for $10,000.


True dat. I hope this spurs some competition in home entertainment UST from the likes of BenQ / Optoma / others. Perhaps we will see some announcements by the time CES 2016 rolls in  .


----------



## Ftoast

If you want a projector to use with an Ambient-Light-Rejection screen, a short-throw is NOT a good idea.
An UltraShort like this LG is an even worse plan.
Many ALR screens require a 1.5:1 distance/screen-width ratio...An UltraShort is less than 1/4 of that ratio! You'll get severe corner/edge dimming and most of the screen's gain/brightness will be focused on either the ceiling or the floor about 3feet out from the screen..so your image will be dim as well as non-uniform.


----------



## viba

Ftoast said:


> If you want a projector to use with an Ambient-Light-Rejection screen, a short-throw is NOT a good idea.
> An UltraShort like this LG is an even worse plan.
> Many ALR screens require a 1.5:1 distance/screen-width ratio...An UltraShort is less than 1/4 of that ratio! You'll get severe corner/edge dimming and most of the screen's gain/brightness will be focused on either the ceiling or the floor about 3feet out from the screen..so your image will be dim as well as non-uniform.


Didn't know that . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## owizard

Just found one more video on YouTube:


----------



## darinp2

I wonder how this LG compares to the Vivitek DH758UST that I see for $1300. The Vivitek is being shown at the Vivitek booth at CEDIA, but is out under the show floor lights. The Vivitek is lamp based, but rated at 3500 lumens. Probably has a white segment.

--Darin


----------



## viba

darinp2 said:


> I wonder how this LG compares to the Vivitek DH758UST that I see for $1300. The Vivitek is being shown at the Vivitek booth at CEDIA, but is out under the show floor lights. The Vivitek is lamp based, but rated at 3500 lumens. Probably has a white segment.
> 
> --Darin


Found an EU link for the Vivitek: http://www.vivitek.eu/Category/Education-Projectors/139/DH758UST-

It seems to be categoried under 'Education Projectors'. The specs are listed at the above link.

Edit: Found a US link too (same category) http://www.vivitekusa.com/productdetail.php?product_id=118&vertical_id=3


----------



## Ponziani

Here's my final bedroom setup. I ended up with an 84" Elite Screens Cinetension 2 since the wall textures were distracting. I'm snaking a 40' HDMI cable around the room to feed it from my PS4, HTPC, and DirecTV box using a matrix switch, so I can use my 40" TV in the daytime and the projector at night. Working out fantastic so far!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Verge2

Ponziani said:


> Here's my final bedroom setup. I ended up with an 84" Elite Screens Cinetension 2 since the wall textures were distracting. I'm snaking a 40' HDMI cable around the room to feed it from my PS4, HTPC, and DirecTV box using a matrix switch, so I can use my 40" TV in the daytime and the projector at night. Working out fantastic so far!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I think that's the way to do it there.


----------



## kraine

I just put online the review of the PF1000U european version (no smart tv, no frame interpolation, no wlan and no smart remote ) :

http://www.projection-homecinema.fr/2015/10/17/test-lg-pf1000u/

google translation :

https://translate.google.fr/transla...ema.fr/2015/10/17/test-lg-pf1000u/&edit-text=

My personnal opinion, forget this kind of product if you want to have a real Cinema experience at home


----------



## redzoneos

Thanks Kraine. There's some harsh (and probably deserved) criticism in there but many of them pertain specifically to the missing functionality in the tested version. 

Would this still be a good daily use tv replacement? I know you don't recommend it for theater but that's not necessarily what I'm looking for.

Colors/video etc also seemed to have some criticism. Is this also a result of the feature lacking version you reviewed or is the US version the same in this regard? Asking because the review mentions that the US version has a better video processor.

Last, and maybe the most important question for me: if you had to pick between the pf1500 and pf1000, does either one stand out above the other?? (Specifically quality and performance. Not including placement, setup ease, etc)


----------



## kraine

There is no way to use it has a TV replacement unstead you like washed picture under daylight. 
I won't choose on one the Models of the PF serie from LG either PF1500, LARGO or PF1000U, I have tester all of them and the very poor contrast is available on all of them. But in term of quality, the Largo (same as PF15000 Us version is IMHO the better choice).


----------



## owizard

kraine said:


> But in term of quality, the Largo (same as PF15000 Us version is IMHO the better choice).


Thamks Kraine, I have decided not to go for the EU version anymore based on your review. The US version is still very appealing to me as an additional projector for the bedroom considering its placement flexibility.


----------



## Jiminheimer

viba said:


> Found an EU link for the Vivitek: http://www.vivitek.eu/Category/Education-Projectors/139/DH758UST-
> 
> It seems to be categorized under 'Education Projectors'. The specs are listed at the above link.


This is interesting...nice find. 5 Year warranty too. Edit: (5 Years For education, standard 3 year warranty)

@ FToast is this a decent projector? Heard much about it? And why do all retailers say this: 

"The Vivitek DH758UST projector can display a 110-inch image from about 18.05 inches away" Edit: Read the Vivitek data sheet: this seems to be from the back of the projector not the lens.....

When it's calculator says otherwise? http://www.projectorcentral.com/Vivitek-DH758UST-projection-calculator-pro.htm No zoom?

What am I misunderstanding? Would this have a high dynamic picture and bad picture for Home? Sorry if the thread topic is thrown off, I can start another thread if you guys would like.

EDIT: New thread http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...tek-dh758ust-ultra-short-throw-projector.html


----------



## viba

Jiminheimer said:


> This is interesting...nice find. 5 Year warranty too. Edit: (5 Years For education, standard 3 year warranty)
> ...
> ...


Found a US link : http://www.vivitekusa.com/productdetail.php?product_id=118&vertical_id=3


----------



## Elix

kraine said:


> I just put online the review of the PF1000U european version (no smart tv, no frame interpolation, no wlan and no smart remote ) :
> 
> http://www.projection-homecinema.fr/2015/10/17/test-lg-pf1000u/
> 
> google translation :
> 
> https://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=fr&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.projection-homecinema.fr%2F2015%2F10%2F17%2Ftest-lg-pf1000u%2F&edit-text=
> 
> My personnal opinion, forget this kind of product if you want to have a real Cinema experience at home


What? 288:1 sequential contrast? Can someone else confirm this?


----------



## viba

Jiminheimer said:


> ...
> ...
> What am I misunderstanding? Would this have a high dynamic picture and bad picture for Home? Sorry if the thread topic is thrown off, I can start another thread if you guys would like.


At the risk of converting this thread into a Vivitek thread, I will post this anyway this once
@Jiminheimer, please do start another thread...am interested in the Vivitek DH758UST as well*.* It's MSRP is $2950. Street price seems to be $1299.

Video showing the Vivitek DH758UST used in rear-projection mode. The video also shows EPSON EB585W:


----------



## owizard

Ponziani said:


> Here's my final bedroom setup. I ended up with an 84" Elite Screens Cinetension 2 since the wall textures were distracting. I'm snaking a 40' HDMI cable around the room to feed it from my PS4, HTPC, and DirecTV box using a matrix switch, so I can use my 40" TV in the daytime and the projector at night. Working out fantastic so far!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your setup looks really good. How is the performance of the projector so far. How does it cope with some ambient light at 84". Could you please share your initial impressions. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jiminheimer

viba said:


> At the risk of converting this thread into a Vivitek thread, I will post this anyway this once
> @Jiminheimer, please do start another thread...am interested in the Vivitek DH758UST as well*.* It's MSRP is $2950. Street price seems to be $1299.
> 
> Video showing the Vivitek DH758UST used in rear-projection mode. The video also shows EPSON EB585W:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoBzu9l8_tM


Yeah I saw that video ....starting another thread......


----------



## viba

kraine said:


> I just put online the review of the PF1000U european version (no smart tv, no frame interpolation, no wlan and no smart remote ) :
> 
> http://www.projection-homecinema.fr/2015/10/17/test-lg-pf1000u/
> 
> google translation :
> 
> https://translate.google.fr/transla...ema.fr/2015/10/17/test-lg-pf1000u/&edit-text=
> 
> My personnal opinion, forget this kind of product if you want to have a real Cinema experience at home


Hi @Ponziani,

@kraine seems to be underwhelmed with the performance of the EU version of the projector. Since you have had first hand experience with the US version for a couple of weeks now, do you have any similar complaints or comments (especially on the image quality)?

Appreciate your input. Thanks !


----------



## Ponziani

owizard said:


> Your setup looks really good. How is the performance of the projector so far. How does it cope with some ambient light at 84". Could you please share your initial impressions. Thanks a lot.


It looks washed out in the daytime, like most if not all projectors in its lumen range. Having the adjacent master bathroom light on in an otherwise dark room was not a problem though. Keep in mind that due to the extreme projection angles, using Black Diamond or other living room screen-style solutions might not work well. For instance, when I looked at the LG Hecto, which had its own specialized screen for all-day viewing, there was significant image reflection on the ceiling.

Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponziani

viba said:


> Hi @Ponziani,
> 
> @kraine seems to be underwhelmed with the performance of the EU version of the projector. Since you have had first hand experience with the US version for a couple of weeks now, do you have any similar complaints or comments (especially on the image quality)?
> 
> Appreciate your input. Thanks !


All I can say is that for how I'm using it, I don't feel much if any image compromise compared to my Sony HW30. I'm not a reviewer though, just a guy who wanted a bedroom setup, and this projector is ideal for my needs...no way was I going to have a ceiling mounted setup in my bedroom.

Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## owizard

Thanks, Ponziani

It seems to be out of stock everywhere in the US at the moment.


----------



## Tom Bley

owizard said:


> Thanks, Ponziani
> 
> It seems to be out of stock everywhere in the US at the moment.


Yeah, I was thinking of buying but, New Egg is out. They almost make it sound like they won't be getting anymore. Amazon had one in stock this morning but now, they are offering it through another company that wants WAY to much for it.


----------



## viba

owizard said:


> Thanks, Ponziani
> 
> It seems to be out of stock everywhere in the US at the moment.





Tom Bley said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of buying but, New Egg is out. They almost make it sound like they won't be getting anymore. Amazon had one in stock this morning but now, they are offering it through another company that wants WAY to much for it.


If you have one close by, Frys Electronics seems to have it in store (as per their online store).

Edit: It is $1299 at Frys (savings of $100.99). Add it to the cart (http://www.frys.com) and select in store pickup.


----------



## Tom Bley

viba said:


> If you have one close by, Frys Electronics seems to have it in store (as per their online store).
> 
> Edit: It is $1299 at Frys (savings of $100.99). Add it to the cart (http://www.frys.com) and select in store pickup.


Says it would ship by Nov. 2nd. When I try to see the price it want me to sign up, screw that. The closest Fry's is over an hour away. The savings would just offset the tax I would have to pay, so really no cheaper than elsewhere.


----------



## viba

SI announces a projector screen designed specifically for UST projectors. Hopefully it will help in reducing some of the issues mentioned in posts above (washed out image during daytime, contrast issues etc) with the LG PF1000U. But, I guess this screen will cost a pretty penny too!.

https://youtu.be/zw4-8Byp_fo?t=52s


----------



## Tom Bley

I saw the video of the SI ST (Short Throw) screen. To bad they are so damn expensive. Almost three times the cost of the projector. Hopefully there is a paint method that can work almost as well. lol


----------



## Verge2

viba said:


> SI announces a projector screen designed specifically for UST projectors. Hopefully it will help in reducing some of the issues mentioned in posts above (washed out image during daytime, contrast issues etc) with the LG PF1000U. But, I guess this screen will cost a pretty penny too!.
> 
> https://youtu.be/zw4-8Byp_fo?t=52s



Projectors will always be washed out in the daytime, it's a fundamental way in which they work. Some of the ambient rejecting. Screens help, but they are no substitute for a dark room. 

The contrast? TI is pushing out 10 year old dlp chips, nothing much will help there aside from buying a jvc.


----------



## Ftoast

Tom Bley said:


> I saw the video of the SI ST (Short Throw) screen. To bad they are so damn expensive. Almost three times the cost of the projector. Hopefully there is a paint method that can work almost as well. lol


The problem with paint is it can't really be one-way directional like it appears the newer UST screen is.
Same with the Microlite screens, they can't really be copied with paint.

However, the Slate is shown to work a little bit with UST and that is a pretty simple [email protected] or less which is easy enough to copy with paint.
..That said, I'd argue their examples are almost purely using the room and a bright/small image to fight light and the screen is doing very little in their UST examples with the Slate.


----------



## Tom Bley

Ftoast said:


> The problem with paint is it can't really be one-way directional like it appears the newer UST screen is.
> Same with the Microlite screens, they can't really be copied with paint.
> 
> However, the Slate is shown to work a little bit with UST and that is a pretty simple [email protected] or less which is easy enough to copy with paint.
> ..That said, I'd argue their examples are almost purely using the room and a bright/small image to fight light and the screen is doing very little in their UST examples with the Slate.


Thanks, Ftoast. I remember our discussion in the DIY screen thread a few weeks back about just doing a simple gray but, not to dark, otherwise it will ruin the night time viewing.


----------



## owizard

Amazon seems to have 17 in stock at the moment. Looks like they are selling well in the US.I just bought one.


----------



## Tom Bley

owizard said:


> Amazon seems to have 17 in stock at the moment. Looks like they are selling well in the US.I just bought one.


They had 18 in stock before I bought one. I should have it Friday.


----------



## viba

owizard said:


> Amazon seems to have 17 in stock at the moment. Looks like they are selling well in the US.I just bought one.





Tom Bley said:


> They had 18 in stock before I bought one. I should have it Friday.


 @owizard, @Tom Bley,

Cool. Looking forward to reading your impressions about it !


----------



## viba

Tom Bley said:


> They had 18 in stock before I bought one. I should have it Friday.


 @owizard, @Tom Bley

Are you considering any specific projector screen for the LG PF1000U, or a DIY route ? I read on Microlite website that they also have a UST version of their screen. No idea about the price, but probably cheaper than SI.

http://microlite-screen.com/project/microlite-ust-blazer/


----------



## owizard

Hi Viba,

I am not considering any screen as such. I want to have the flexibility to move it to different rooms in the house. Really looking into paint options at the moment.

That Microlite screen definitely looks interesting. Thanks for the link. It is probably going to be expensive. I think Ambient light rejection technology has come a long way and improving all the time.


----------



## SoulTaker78

Pulled the trigger and ordered 1 of the 17 they had at Amazon. Sucks that I had to pay $107 in taxes and $7.99 for overnight shipping. Should be here in a few hours. This is my 3rd projector but my first DLP projector. Looking forward to having a Back to the Future Marathon. Going to get a few DLP link glasses next week and watch that Guardians of the Galaxy 3D Blu-ray I got for my birthday.


----------



## Tom Bley

viba said:


> @owizard, @Tom Bley
> 
> Are you considering any specific projector screen for the LG PF1000U, or a DIY route ? I read on Microlite website that they also have a UST version of their screen. No idea about the price, but probably cheaper than SI.
> 
> http://microlite-screen.com/project/microlite-ust-blazer/


I'm not looking at a screen. At least not right now. I've been researching a little bit. The Microlite are interesting but, also expensive. It would be more than the projector itself even though I would keep it under 100". I may try just some lighter gray paints with minimal or no metallic and see what that does but, for right now it's going to be a flat white wall to project onto.


----------



## viba

SoulTaker78 said:


> Pulled the trigger and ordered 1 of the 17 they had at Amazon. Sucks that I had to pay $107 in taxes and $7.99 for overnight shipping. Should be here in a few hours. ...


. Looking forward to reading your impressions too !


----------



## m.spin

Hey guys - new to the board here. 

Seems I must have 5 posts in order to post links. 

I bought the PF1500 about a month ago. Cool projector. 

One.


----------



## m.spin

I travel a lot for work and it works well for that. 

Two.


----------



## m.spin

Then I read about the PF1000u on this fine forum. 

Three.


----------



## m.spin

So I decided to buy that one too. 

Four.


----------



## m.spin

I decided to do a comparo between these two guys for those who might be interested. 

Five.


----------



## m.spin

Here's what I truly came here for. 

Quick video comparing the PF1500 and PF1000u. I'm neither an expert reviewer nor connoisseur of projectors, but I'll try to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Ximori

m.spin said:


> Here's what I truly came here for.
> 
> Quick video comparing the PF1500 and PF1000u. I'm neither an expert reviewer nor connoisseur of projectors, but I'll try to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXFCj4S1gk8


I appreciate the effort and fully agree the PF1500 is such a great projector in terms of price/performance. I hope they continue to improve it every year.


----------



## owizard

m.spin said:


> Here's what I truly came here for.
> 
> Quick video comparing the PF1500 and PF1000u. I'm neither an expert reviewer nor connoisseur of projectors, but I'll try to answer any questions you may have.


Great review. Really appreciate the effort. I think this is what most people, torn between these two projectors, are waiting for. I was about to buy the PF1500 before I came across the PF1000U on Amazon. 

Is it possible for you to test both projectors in the same room, same screen size and preferably same source. I am wondering whether the difference in brightness/lumens is more pronounced due to the difference in screen size in your video (70" for PF1500 vs 84" for PF1000).

Thanks a lot.


----------



## m.spin

Ximori said:


> I appreciate the effort and fully agree the PF1500 is such a great projector in terms of price/performance. I hope they continue to improve it every year.


No problem. And agreed; I think we'll see some really good stuff over the next couple years.


----------



## m.spin

owizard said:


> Great review. Really appreciate the effort. I think this is what most people, torn between these two projectors, are waiting for. I was about to buy the PF1500 before I came across the PF1000U on Amazon.
> 
> Is it possible for you to test both projectors in the same room, same screen size and preferably same source. I am wondering whether the difference in brightness/lumens is more pronounced due to the difference in screen size in your video (70" for PF1500 vs 84" for PF1000).
> 
> Thanks a lot.


No problem. 

Good suggestion. I'll do that tomorrow ... same room/size/source. We'll get a much better idea on picture differences. 

Btw, I made an error in my previous video on the PF1000u projection size. I actually measured it afterwards and it was 115" in that video. I was off by about 30"


----------



## m.spin

Here's another quick video. LG PF1000u at 140" (measured at 71"h x 120" w), projected from about 3 feet away. 

Still a nice picture with no major focus/noise issues.


----------



## SoulTaker78

m.spin said:


> No problem.
> 
> Good suggestion. I'll do that tomorrow ... same room/size/source. We'll get a much better idea on picture differences.
> 
> Btw, I made an error in my previous video on the PF1000u projection size. I actually measured it afterwards and it was 115" in that video. I was off by about 30"



So it is possible to go beyond the 100" that the manual only lists. I asked one of the people posting here about that and they seemed reluctant to even try it and get back to me and someone else that asked about it. I tried going bigger than my pull up 100" screen and it did make a picture bigger than the screen. Only problem I have right now is there is the picture has 1 wave on each side which is annoying me and was making me regret getting it. I looked on Youtube for videos of the projector to see if it was doing to same thing but I didn't see any and the waves were almost gone when I projected onto a blank wall so it's probably the screen. I need a way better tensioned pull up screen if one even exists.


And is it normal for the picture to be a little fuzzy at the corners? I noticed this when projecting a web browser on my PC. Thanks for the impressions everyone. 

Another thing, I noticed the PF1500 and PF1000U look pretty much the same around the front where the lens is. Would it be possible to 3d print a bracket that would hold a mirror in front of the 1500 and project the same way? I would have got the 1500 if my room setup make it possible.


----------



## t-n-o

m.spin would it be possible to upload a video with dark scenes. Some ppl say the pf1000u has a very bad contrast, so it would be interesting to see if it's true or if the are wrong.
@soultaker
The pf1000u has different lenses and the mirror is a special optical, parabolic mirror. But for what change a pf1500 into a short throw instead of buying a pf1000u? They both have the same lightpath, same chips, same LEDs, same functions, except that the pf1000u has 3d in addition. The lower brightness comes from the short throw lenses.


----------



## viba

m.spin said:


> Here's what I truly came here for.
> 
> Quick video comparing the PF1500 and PF1000u. I'm neither an expert reviewer nor connoisseur of projectors, but I'll try to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXFCj4S1gk8


 @m.spin, great review. Appreciate the effort you put in the review, and your willingness to answer our questions.


----------



## viba

t-n-o said:


> ...
> ...
> @soul taker
> The pf1000u has different lenses and the mirror is a special optical, parabolic mirror. But for what change a pf1500 into a short throw instead of buying a pf1000u? They both have the same lightpath, same chips, same LEDs, same functions, except that the pf1000u has 3d in addition. The lower brightness comes from the short throw lenses.


FYI, as per @kraine 's review the PF1000U has 1700 lumens OSRAM LEDs. If this is so, it's probably artificially stunted to operate at 1000 lumens.


----------



## viba

m.spin said:


> Here's another quick video. LG PF1000u at 140" (measured at 71"h x 120" w), projected from about 3 feet away.
> 
> Still a nice picture with no major focus/noise issues.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0_t-qZKM-4


 @m.spin, if you find time, can you also quickly comment on

1. Brightness uniformity

2. Focus uniformity (especially on the edges; might require projecting a computer screen)

3. 'Squareness' of the picture (if pj is kept on a flat surface)

4. Ambient light (sunlight/incandescent/fluorescent) performance at 100" (which is recommended limit as per their manual, though it goes larger as evident by your experiment).

Thanks in advance !


----------



## t-n-o

viba said:


> FYI, as per @kraine 's review the PF1000U has 1700 lumens OSRAM LEDs. If this is so, it's probably artificially stunted to operate at 1000 lumens.


FYI, the pf1000u uses the Osram Ostar Power Projecton Leds P1W. Their raw lumen output isn't 1700lm. It is:

Blue: 500 lm
Red: 1250 lm
Green: 4150 lm

These are in fact the same as used in the pf1500g,the pf1500us and the Largo. The optical elements in ultra short throw projectors absorb up to 30% more light than the thinner lenses in normal throw distance projectors.


----------



## t-n-o

To make sure LG didn't cut the light output an owner could measure the power consumption so we can compare it with the pf1500s. If it is lower we can be sure that it is not only the lense.

P.S.
Back in 2013 Osram presented their new Ostar LEDs, the p1w and the p2w. They stated that they are designed for projectors with up to 1700lm. The p2w are the stronger ones of both and a projector using them surely is capable to deliver 1700lm real light output. So, they have twice the light output of the p1w, but...they have a high power consumption and need much more cooling and their form is not optimized for 16:9 projection cause the diode is a square. If you use them with a 16:9 panel you will have a lot of light loss or need expensive special lenses. The weaker p1w don't need much cooling and the diode has the perfect rectangular form for 16:9 panels, but a projector using them can't deliver 1700lm but only about 850lm. The p1w LEDs have 5900lm raw light output. The light path and panel of a projector absorbs 75-90% of that. How much exactly depends on the used components (light path, lense, panel/DMD chip).


----------



## owizard

m.spin said:


> Here's another quick video. LG PF1000u at 140" (measured at 71"h x 120" w), projected from about 3 feet away.
> 
> Still a nice picture with no major focus/noise issues.


Thanks for another great video.140" image from just 3 feet is amazing . Looking forward to the next video.


----------



## viba

t-n-o said:


> FYI, the pf1000u uses the Osram Ostar Power Projecton Leds P1W. Their raw lumen output isn't 1700lm. It is:
> 
> Blue: 500 lm
> Red: 1250 lm
> Green: 4150 lm
> 
> These are in fact the same as used in the pf1500g,the pf1500us and the Largo. The optical elements in ultra short throw projectors absorb up to 30% more light than the thinner lenses in normal throw distance projectors.





t-n-o said:


> To make sure LG didn't cut the light output an owner could measure the power consumption so we can compare it with the pf1500s. If it is lower we can be sure that it is not only the lense.
> 
> P.S.
> Back in 2013 Osram presented their new Ostar LEDs, the p1w and the p2w. They stated that they are designed for projectors with up to 1700lm. The p2w are the stronger ones of both and a projector using them surely is capable to deliver 1700lm real light output. So, they have twice the light output of the p1w, but...they have a high power consumption and need much more cooling and their form is not optimized for 16:9 projection cause the diode is a square. If you use them with a 16:9 panel you will have a lot of light loss or need expensive special lenses. The weaker p1w don't need much cooling and the diode has the perfect rectangular form for 16:9 panels, but a projector using them can't deliver 1700lm but only about 850lm. The p1w LEDs have 5900lm raw light output. The light path and panel of a projector absorbs 75-90% of that. How much exactly depends on the used components (light path, lense, panel/DMD chip).


Thanks @t-n-o for the info. Learnt something. Regarding 75-90% reduction - seems highly inefficient.


----------



## viba

Any idea which 'DarkChip' DMD version does the PF1000U have?


----------



## Verge2

viba said:


> Any idea which 'DarkChip' DMD version does the PF1000U have?


Three


----------



## t-n-o

If it is of interest for you, this is the used chip:

http://www.ti.com/product/dlp4710?DCMP=dlp-pico-lightcrafter3010evm&HQS=dlp-pico-lightcrafter3010evm-14q44710-pr-pf-en


Sy, can't link it from my smartphone, you have to [email protected] With the 4710 DMD chip and the OSRAM OSTARs LG used some of the newest components in the pf1000/1500.


----------



## owizard

t-n-o said:


> If it is of interest for you, this is the used chip:
> 
> http://www.ti.com/product/dlp4710?D...S=dlp-pico-lightcrafter3010evm-14q44710-pr-pf.



Hi, 

Considering the size of DMD (0.47 in PF1000U vs 0.65 in most bulb based projectors), do you think that the pixel gap could be smaller for PF1000U / PF1500.

Thanks.


----------



## t-n-o

Yes they do:

Gap:
0.47"; 1080p : 5.4 μm (TRP)
0,95"; 1080p : 10.8 μm (old)
0,65"; 1080p : 7.6 μm (old)

The TRP chips also have increased tilt angles. Old ones had 12°, TRP has 17°. In theory they can achieve better contrasts. They have a slightly better fill rate than the DC3 and a better light and power effiency.


----------



## SoulTaker78

So it should make movies look a little bit better than older DLP's? Man, I really need to hook up my Blu-ray player. Got to rearrange my room this weekend to accommodate the PF1000U. Might even setup the old Epson 6100 and do a comparison.


----------



## m.spin

Thanks for the comments, guys. Happy to help.

@owizard, @t-n-o, @viba and others: I'll definitely try to address all of your questions, but I've encountered an issue for which I have no solution at the moment. 

Hoping someone has ideas/suggestions on a workaround for leveling the playing field between these two when it comes to dealing with the wall texture. If I can solve this over the next 8 hours or so, I'll be able to proceed with the review, but if not, I'm sorry to say that I may not able to do so for a few weeks. Kind of a bummer. 






Edit: I suppose the problem is highlighted by the fact that the UST is throwing light upward from the bottom, where the bumps are prone to be more pronounced? 

Also (as I'm sure everyone is aware) I noticed the embedded YT files here are streaming at a lower rate. Going directly to YT and choosing 1080p will show things more clearly.


----------



## Verge2

SoulTaker78 said:


> So it should make movies look a little bit better than older DLP's? Man, I really need to hook up my Blu-ray player. Got to rearrange my room this weekend to accommodate the PF1000U. Might even setup the old Epson 6100 and do a comparison.


In theory they should have better CR, when measured they do not. 


At all. The bigger the chip, the better the picture. The .9 chips are much better.


----------



## t-n-o

@ m.spin
You're right. This is one of the limitations of UST projectors. They need a very plain and even surface.


Unfortunatelly you're right, too. Verge. Maybe it's the cheap lense or the very small light path in the pf models that make the contrast suck....or TI overstated more than a bit.


----------



## owizard

m.spin said:


> I suppose the problem is highlighted by the fact that the UST is throwing light upward from the bottom, where the bumps are prone to be more


Many thanks for the effort. I had the same issue when I was staying in hotels in the US. Most hotels have textured walls. Not sure what to suggest.  if your camera is 6-8 feet away, the texture on the wall might not look very obvious in the video. Only guessing. By the way, I could not see any texture in your 140" video.


----------



## viba

m.spin said:


> Thanks for the comments, guys. Happy to help.
> 
> @owizard , @t-n-o , @viba and others: I'll definitely try to address all of your questions, but I've encountered an issue for which I have no solution at the moment.
> 
> Hoping someone has ideas/suggestions on a workaround for leveling the playing field between these two when it comes to dealing with the wall texture. If I can solve this over the next 8 hours or so, I'll be able to proceed with the review, but if not, I'm sorry to say that I may not able to do so for a few weeks. Kind of a bummer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KTJ0z-Xe_U
> 
> Edit: I suppose the problem is highlighted by the fact that the UST is throwing light upward from the bottom, where the bumps are prone to be more pronounced?
> 
> Also (as I'm sure everyone is aware) I noticed the embedded YT files here are streaming at a lower rate. Going directly to YT and choosing 1080p will show things more clearly.


Bummer. Hmm.. If you have access to a large enough black/gray cloth (say, >70 inches diagonal), then perhaps affix the cloth to the wall, as taut as possible, using push-pins ? The comparison can be limited to this size if needed. Will the hotel sheets help here ?

All, any other suggestions?


----------



## Bachiano

viba said:


> All, any other suggestions?


Apart from a screen this seems like the quickest temporary option.
White cloth should work as well. 
It seems the issue is caused by the light angle coming from the PJ.
Bottom to Top.

Light angle is creating micro shadows due to the texture of the wall.

This means that whatever material you decide to use as a screen, 
it better be as smooth as possible. 
Also flat, as in flat paint.


----------



## Bachiano

m.spin

It's great you discovered this, as this is definitely something to consider when buying this pj.


----------



## viba

Bachiano said:


> m.spin
> 
> It's great you discovered this, as this is definitely something to consider when buying this pj.


Agreed. I have textured walls and will need a solution (outside of purchasing a proper screen).

Anyone know if there is a gray equivalent of a thrifty white board (which has a smooth melamine surface) ?

(http://www.homedepot.com/p/EUCATILE...d-Thrifty-White-Tile-Board-HDDPTW48/205995949)


----------



## redzoneos

m.spin said:


> Thanks for the comments, guys. Happy to help.
> 
> @owizard, @t-n-o, @viba and others: I'll definitely try to address all of your questions, but I've encountered an issue for which I have no solution at the moment.
> 
> Hoping someone has ideas/suggestions on a workaround for leveling the playing field between these two when it comes to dealing with the wall texture. If I can solve this over the next 8 hours or so, I'll be able to proceed with the review, but if not, I'm sorry to say that I may not able to do so for a few weeks. Kind of a bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I suppose the problem is highlighted by the fact that the UST is throwing light upward from the bottom, where the bumps are prone to be more pronounced?
> 
> Also (as I'm sure everyone is aware) I noticed the embedded YT files here are streaming at a lower rate. Going directly to YT and choosing 1080p will show things more clearly.


You are da man thank you for doing this. If you still have the comparison set up - can you do the same close ups with live tv/games or something? Anything with motion. I'm curious to see how significant the wall texture issue is when not looking at fixed icons.

Also - can you add some distance? E.g. 8 ft back or something. I'd like to see how bad it looks from normal viewing areas too.

I'll have a screen at some point it really wanting to just use my wall for the time being when I buy a projector.

Still pushing for ust, but on the fence about pf1500 or bypass both and get the wt1070.... decision decisions!


----------



## SoulTaker78

Finished rearranging my room a couple hours ago. Took a bit longer than I anticipated but it got done. Fired up the PF1000U on a blank wall and WOW! looks fantastic. I heard it's not too hot when displaying desktop PC screens(windows, PC text etc.) since it's a little fuzzy in the corners but it displays video like a champ. Had a 118-120" image at about 20" give or take a few. Didn't get to really watch much of anything since I had to cook dinner and do the laundry but I will hook up the old Epson 6100 tomorrow and to a small comparison. Didn't get the waves on the video like I did the other day too so it's definitely the pull up screen. I'll see if it shows up again tomorrow. Might move over to a fixed frame screen from the looks of it.


----------



## Odane_B

Hey guys, take a look at a picture of the pf1000u from a PS4. I couldn't get the picture to be perfectly straight. You can see the waves at the top. 

This is my first projector. Is this something that can be fixed with the corner keystone? Tried and I couldn't get it fixed.

Any help would be great.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## viba

Odane_B said:


> View attachment 1018257
> 
> 
> Hey guys, take a look at a picture of the pf1000u from a PS4. I couldn't get the picture to be perfectly straight. You can see the waves at the top.
> 
> This is my first projector. Is this something that can be fixed with the corner keystone? Tried and I couldn't get it fixed.
> 
> Any help would be great.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


From my limited understanding, keystone correction cannot help solve the waviness.

I looked at some of the videos (all collected in the first post) but did not see any obvious waviness.

Could it be a defect in the reflective mirror or a misalignment of the lens relative to the mirror?


----------



## DragonlordP

Have you tried other walls? First thing I'd guess is a not perfectly flat wall.


----------



## Bachiano

Yes - check the wall for waviness. It needs to be really flat. Specially for this PJ.
If it is not the wall, then it's a defective mirror.

I bet it's the wall.


----------



## Odane_B

I'll check this when I get home. Thanks All

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzoneos

viba said:


> If you have one close by, Frys Electronics seems to have it in store (as per their online store).
> 
> Edit: It is $1299 at Frys (savings of $100.99). Add it to the cart (http://www.frys.com) and select in store pickup.



Hey was this in a sales ad or something and it's now over? I just saw this post but in my cart for in store pickup price shows 1399.

Was gonna buy locally so it's easier for returns but not willing to pay 1500 after taxes lol.


----------



## viba

redzoneos said:


> Hey was this in a sales ad or something and it's now over? I just saw this post but in my cart for in store pickup price shows 1399.
> 
> Was gonna buy locally so it's easier for returns but not willing to pay 1500 after taxes lol.


I saw the same price ($1299) this Saturday too (Oct 24th) online. When I went into the store on Sunday, price tag on the shelf still showed $1299 and I asked the sales guy about it. He checked the system and the price was only valid on 24th and had reverted back to $1399 on Sunday.

Check back coming Saturday to see if it again drops to $1299. Better though is to check Frys online for the price drop, and if so, add to cart and select 'In Store pickup' option to see which nearby stores have it in stock.

I asked the sales guy how many PF1000u he sold. He said he had sold none and the model that was selling the most was the PH300S which was apparently also on sale on Saturday (for a price just below $300 if it is to be believed)

PH300S: http://www.lg.com/us/home-video/lg-PH300S-portable-led-projector


----------



## redzoneos

Hm ok I'll definitely have a look on saturday. Hopefully it's down to 1299 again. Or lower lol. Signed up for the frys email promo codes too just in case.

I'm so tempted by the benq now too though. W1070 was on sale sub 600 and the ht1075 under 700. Power usage supposedly 163w on eco. Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## SoulTaker78

Bachiano said:


> Yes - check the wall for waviness. It needs to be really flat. Specially for this PJ.
> If it is not the wall, then it's a defective mirror.
> 
> I bet it's the wall.



It might be the wall for some odd reason. I had the same waves on my pull up screen but none when projected on a blank wall. One way to check for waves without showing a video is use the remote and go to the options menu, they will be pretty easy to see with it on screen. I was a bit worried and disappointed when I saw the waves on screen when I first fired it up but I didn't see them when projected on a wall. I was relieved to say the least.


----------



## SoulTaker78

Also, about 3D. I just have to get some DLP 3D link glasses and turn it on when playing 3D content and it will just work? I don't need some kind of external receiver? Just making sure.


----------



## JayF

I've had the PF1000u for about a week now. It's definitely a "cool" little projector but ultimately it's not cutting it for me and I am sending it back. I don't have the technical background that a lot of folks do here, but here's why I'm returning...

1) Contrast ratio. Just isn't good enough. I knew the 150,000:1 spec was purely marketing and it definitely is. My "main" projector - Sony 95ES is also rated at 150,000:1 and there is a clear difference between the two. And for the past several months I've been watching TV on an LG OLED which has completely spoiled me when it comes to contrast.

2) Image is soft. Again, and I know it's not fair to compare with my Sony projector, but the difference in image clarity/sharpness is easily noticeable.

3) Rainbow effect. I've read some people saying they haven't seen any or very little. I see it almost any time white is being displayed and it's distracting to me.

I could have lived with 1 or maybe 2 of these issues but with all 3 I just can't justify keeping it.

Positively - 3D does look great and with glasses on it does mitigate the contrast issue to some extent, but I don't watch enough 3D to warrant keeping for this alone.

I'd reiterate what others have said that if space absolutely requires a very short throw, then maybe all of these issues could be ignored. But honestly I'd rather have a better image at 55-65" than what this can produce at a larger screen size. Very hopeful that the next generation model will be a step up.


----------



## camberry

I would be interested to hear if anyone has tried this projector on and HD grey screen to see if it mitigates some of the contrast and black level issues.

Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## DLPProjectorfan

viba said:


> @m.spin, if you find time, can you also quickly comment on
> 
> 1. Brightness uniformity
> 
> 2. Focus uniformity (especially on the edges; might require projecting a computer screen)
> 
> 3. 'Squareness' of the picture (if pj is kept on a flat surface)
> 
> 4. Ambient light (sunlight/incandescent/fluorescent) performance at 100" (which is recommended limit as per their manual, though it goes larger as evident by your experiment).
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Last year I had the LG PA75U running with 2 overhead 40 watt fluressent bulbs in the basement and it washed out the picture.

I also had 2 lamps with $ 9.00 Home Depot LEDs that were 60 watt incadesent equavilemt and the picture was fine with those lights on so as long as you don't have them near the screen, the lamps were next to the couch.

There is just a little bit on the picture with the lamp LEDs lights, but not much, the picture was still good to watch.

Ambient lights like lamps can be placed behind a couch or some kind of semi transparent artistically wall portable partition, like a Japanese paper wall.


So as long as there is direct light on the projector screen.

Black out cloth will block sunlight out with some kind of inside storm shutters.

With the PF1500 and the PF1000 people are getting a lot more Lumems than the old PA75U.


----------



## viba

DLPProjectorfan said:


> Last year I had the LG PA75U running with 2 overhead 40 watt fluressent bulbs in the basement and it washed out the picture.
> 
> I also had 2 lamps with $ 9.00 Home Depot LEDs that were 60 watt incadesent equavilemt and the picture was fine with those lights on so as long as you don't have them near the screen, the lamps were next to the couch.
> 
> There is just a little bit on the picture with the lamp LEDs lights, but not much, the picture was still good to watch.
> 
> Ambient lights like lamps can be placed behind a couch or some kind of semi transparent artistically wall portable partition, like a Japanese paper wall.
> 
> 
> So as long as there is direct light on the projector screen.
> 
> Black out cloth will block sunlight out with some kind of inside storm shutters.
> 
> With the PF1500 and the PF1000 people are getting a lot more Lumems than the old PA75U.


 @DLPProjectorfan, thanks for sharing this observation...good to know.


----------



## DLPProjectorfan

JayF said:


> I've had the PF1000u for about a week now. It's definitely a "cool" little projector but ultimately it's not cutting it for me and I am sending it back. I don't have the technical background that a lot of folks do here, but here's why I'm returning...
> 
> 1) Contrast ratio. Just isn't good enough. I knew the 150,000:1 spec was purely marketing and it definitely is. My "main" projector - Sony 95ES is also rated at 150,000:1 and there is a clear difference between the two. And for the past several months I've been watching TV on an LG OLED which has completely spoiled me when it comes to contrast.
> 
> 2) Image is soft. Again, and I know it's not fair to compare with my Sony projector, but the difference in image clarity/sharpness is easily noticeable.
> 
> 3) Rainbow effect. I've read some people saying they haven't seen any or very little. I see it almost any time white is being displayed and it's distracting to me.
> 
> I could have lived with 1 or maybe 2 of these issues but with all 3 I just can't justify keeping it.
> 
> Positively - 3D does look great and with glasses on it does mitigate the contrast issue to some extent, but I don't watch enough 3D to warrant keeping for this alone.
> 
> I'd reiterate what others have said that if space absolutely requires a very short throw, then maybe all of these issues could be ignored. But honestly I'd rather have a better image at 55-65" than what this can produce at a larger screen size. Very hopeful that the next generation model will be a step up.


Yes Jay, I saw the LG OLED UHDTV at Best Buy and would say all of us are spoiled.

Picture simply is amazing at $ 5,000 a TV set.

More close to plasma like.

These DLP LED projectors colars have been revised by some here on AVS to have a plasma like look to them.


Try turning up the gama adjustments and see how the blacks and contrast turn out.

I did this on my old LG HX300 and it seemed to help a bit.

There is a whole gambit array of adjustments with LG's TVs and projectors.

We got the LG 49UB8200 UHDTV now, just wow ! 

Even YouTube 4 K and 8 K streaming video looks amazing.


I like LG's products over Sony.


----------



## DLPProjectorfan

viba said:


> @DLPProjectorfan, thanks for sharing this observation...good to know.


I wanted to mention that with the LED lamps the picture took a little hit but not much, wasn't all washed out as the 40 watt overhead fluressent lights.

No need to be totally in the dark man cave with a LED projector and LED lamp lights, placement is key.


----------



## owizard

viba said:


> The model that was selling the most was the PH300S which was apparently also on sale on Saturday (for a price just below $300 if it is to be believed


I am not surprised that PH300S is selling so well considering its low price. I bought LG PG65U last year and I am quite happy with it considering its portability.

www.lg.com/us/home-video/lg-PG65U-portable-led-projector

One thing I have observed is that LG is releasing projectors with fewer features every year compared to previous models. For instance, PH300S has only 300 lumens and no miracast and it is the closest successor to PG65U. Similarly, PW800 does not have any smart features or Bluray 3D compared to PA77U released last year. Looking at this pattern, I am not sure about LG releasing an enhanced ultra short throw projector next year. That's why I am so keen to buy it this year.

Unfortunately, Adorama cancelled my order through Amazon saying that they oversold. Now, I need to find a seller who would ship to the UK.


----------



## DLPProjectorfan

m.spin said:


> Thanks for the comments, guys. Happy to help.
> 
> @owizard, @t-n-o, @viba and others: I'll definitely try to address all of your questions, but I've encountered an issue for which I have no solution at the moment.
> 
> Hoping someone has ideas/suggestions on a workaround for leveling the playing field between these two when it comes to dealing with the wall texture. If I can solve this over the next 8 hours or so, I'll be able to proceed with the review, but if not, I'm sorry to say that I may not able to do so for a few weeks. Kind of a bummer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KTJ0z-Xe_U
> 
> Edit: I suppose the problem is highlighted by the fact that the UST is throwing light upward from the bottom, where the bumps are prone to be more pronounced?
> 
> Also (as I'm sure everyone is aware) I noticed the embedded YT files here are streaming at a lower rate. Going directly to YT and choosing 1080p will show things more clearly.


A really cheap screen that works that would solve your problem with wall texture and the other AVS fourms member with the wavyness is do what I did when I first got into projectors.

On the cheap I went to JoAnn fabrics and got some blackout cloth, its material that has a rubber backing for curtains.

I got a 52 inch by 8 feet wide roll of it.

I have heard they make it in high more than 52 inches.

It worked just as good as my cheapie Inland 109 inch projector screen from Micro center for $ 65.

Take some thumb tacks and put in on the wall or make a cheap wood frame and tack it to that.

Hope this helps guys.


----------



## Tom Bley




----------



## RLBURNSIDE

I used to own an Elite 100 inch electric screen, but sold it after I realized I actually prefer the image projected on my wall. I'm going to paint it with some SILVER treatment sometime soon, maybe even this weekend. Need to fix up a few pock marks on my wall too. It will be nice to finally get a mild contrast boost on my low CR w1070, to hold me over until 4K DLPs come out.


----------



## donktard

I know nothing about projectors, but i really like this one because its compact. Can someone tell me does the picture size only depend only on distance of projector from screen or is there also some kind of a "zoom" avaliable?


----------



## t-n-o

No zoom, only distance.


----------



## viba

Tom Bley said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nizu3dbNWW0


Neat. I was thinking of throwing a piece of black velvet cloth on it and calling it a day , but i must admit this looks a little more 'integrated'.


----------



## viba

Hi @owizard, Hi @Tom Bley, Hi @SoulTaker78

Have you received your PF1000u? If so, would love to read your impressions about it.

Edit: @owizard, just read your previous post about your order getting cancelled. How disappointing !


----------



## Tom Bley

viba said:


> Hi @owizard, Hi @Tom Bley, Hi @SoulTaker78
> 
> Have you received your PF1000u? If so, would love to read your impressions about it.
> 
> Edit: @owizard, just read your previous post about your order getting cancelled. How disappointing !


Yes, I received it last Friday. I packed it up Sunday and UPS took it on Monday. I was planning to use it like a tv but, to many issues for me some of which probably could be corrected. I think I got a bad one because I had a nasty bow at the top of the image (no it wasn't the wall). The focus uniformity was just to aweful for me. I applaud LG for putting out a UST like this and in the right color (black)  built in antenna was perfect for my ota, it found all my channels. If this projector was in the $800-$900 I would have exchanged it for another with hopefully a better aligned mirror and lived with the other short comings but, at $1,400 it's a little pricey. if LG reworks this little guy and makes it better I can always re-buy. I did manage to watch Jurassic World on Blu-Ray with a 92" diagonal screen size and it was pretty decent. I forgot how much more engaging a large screen can be. I can't wait for my dedicated theater in the basement to be finished.


----------



## goobenet

Has anyone attempted a ceiling mount of one of these? 

I just bought a new house that has a pretty perfect for this unit to be hung on the ceiling. I already have a 110" motorized screen, but my old Mitsu1500 didn't survive the move and a new bulb on a 720p unit that's several years old just doesn't sound like a good idea.

Thanks


----------



## goobenet

Has anyone attempted a ceiling mount of one of these? 

I just bought a new house that has a pretty perfect for this unit to be hung on the ceiling. I already have a 110" motorized screen, but my old Mitsu1500 didn't survive the move and a new bulb on a 720p unit that's several years old just doesn't sound like a good idea.

Thanks


----------



## t-n-o

Make sure that your screen is 100% 'wave-free' before you buy this projector.


----------



## Verge2

goobenet said:


> Has anyone attempted a ceiling mount of one of these?
> 
> I just bought a new house that has a pretty perfect for this unit to be hung on the ceiling. I already have a 110" motorized screen, but my old Mitsu1500 didn't survive the move and a new bulb on a 720p unit that's several years old just doesn't sound like a good idea.
> 
> Thanks



I'm sure you can, but you can get better for cheaper with a regular projector, so why?


----------



## owizard

I can get the EU version for a 25% cheaper price than the US version. Not sure whether lack of Trumotion makes a significant difference. Not too worried about the lack of smart features. Unable to decide at the moment. Just found one more video of the EU version in ECO mode, with plenty of ambient lighting, projecting on to a slightly textured wall.


----------



## SoulTaker78

t-n-o said:


> Make sure that your screen is 100% 'wave-free' before you buy this projector.



I think that's a good idea. Wish I would have done that first even though those waves don't show up on my old Epson 6100. I think it's the mirror that makes the waves appear on screen which is even weirder since they don't show up on a flat blank wall at all. I say use a blank painted wall or a fixed screen for best results.


----------



## t-n-o

It's the projection angle of the ust projectors. The light hits the screen in such a shallow angle that any unevenness gets highlighted.


----------



## viba

SoulTaker78 said:


> I think that's a good idea. Wish I would have done that first even though those waves don't show up on my old Epson 6100. I think it's the mirror that makes the waves appear on screen which is even weirder since they don't show up on a flat blank wall at all. I say use a blank painted wall or a fixed screen for best results.


While it may not be possible to fully eliminate focus inconsistencies, I think it is also quite important (especially in the case of a UST) that the projector be as parallel to the wall as possible (to minimize focus inconsistencies).


----------



## viba

redzoneos said:


> Hm ok I'll definitely have a look on saturday. Hopefully it's down to 1299 again. Or lower lol. Signed up for the frys email promo codes too just in case.
> 
> I'm so tempted by the benq now too though. W1070 was on sale sub 600 and the ht1075 under 700. Power usage supposedly 163w on eco. Hmmmmmmmm


For those who are interested, Frys has the PF1000u on sale for $1199.00 (down from $1399.99) today [Sunday, Nov 1st].


----------



## redzoneos

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## redzoneos

Sort of an off topic question but I just ordered this and need to start planning for my remaining devices.

I currently don't have a receiver and was planning on buying a soundbAR. It'll be in my bedroom so didn't think a full on receiver is needed.

I am worried about connection options. I have androidtv, ps4, cable tv, and my pc all connected to my TV via HDMI cables. 

What's the best way to accommodate my 4 devices?


----------



## viba

redzoneos said:


> Sort of an off topic question but I just ordered this and need to start planning for my remaining devices.
> 
> I currently don't have a receiver and was planning on buying a soundbAR. It'll be in my bedroom so didn't think a full on receiver is needed.
> 
> I am worried about connection options. I have androidtv, ps4, cable tv, and my pc all connected to my TV via HDMI cables.
> 
> What's the best way to accommodate my 4 devices?


Will this work?

http://www.amazon.com/Kinivo-501BN-...=hdmi+multiplexer&refinements=p_72:1248879011


----------



## redzoneos

LoL had no idea they even made that, thanks. Just to make sure I get how it works:

All of my av devices go into that switch. The one hdmi out goes into an hdmi soundbar. And then soundbar to projector...I assume the soundbar will pass the video, and keep the audio??

Back on topic: current owners - any new opinion on screen material for thia projector?? I'll always have some ambient light so was leaning towards a gray screen... Carl's blackout cloth may work too??


----------



## viba

redzoneos said:


> ...
> All of my av devices go into that switch. The one hdmi out goes into an hdmi soundbar. And then soundbar to projector...I assume the soundbar will pass the video, and keep the audio??
> ...



Haven't tried one myself, but what you wrote about the video makes sense; no sure about the audio. Would suggest asking in the *Home A/V Distribution* section.




redzoneos said:


> ...
> Back on topic: current owners - any new opinion on screen material for thia projector?? I'll always have some ambient light so was leaning towards a gray screen... Carl's blackout cloth may work too??


Based on what I'm reading about the impressions of the PF1000U, perceived contrast seems to be lower. So a darker screen may help. I suggest asking in the *Screens* and *DIY Screens* sections for recommendations.


----------



## redzoneos

viba said:


> redzoneos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> All of my av devices go into that switch. The one hdmi out goes into an hdmi soundbar. And then soundbar to projector...I assume the soundbar will pass the video, and keep the audio??
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried one myself, but what you wrote about the video makes sense; no sure about the audio. Would suggest asking in the *Home A/V Distribution* section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redzoneos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Back on topic: current owners - any new opinion on screen material for thia projector?? I'll always have some ambient light so was leaning towards a gray screen... Carl's blackout cloth may work too??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what I'm reading about the impressions of the PF1000U, perceived contrast seems to be lower. So a darker screen may help. I suggest asking in the *Screens* and *DIY Screens* sections for recommendations.
Click to expand...

Thanks viba. You are the bomb.Com. I actually just found out my parents have a screen still boxed up and never used so I'm just going to snag that lol. 

Unfortunately my frys order was canceled because my amazing credit card company thougth it was fraud and frys is now,out of stock.... what luck. Hopefully they get more in later this week!!


----------



## redzoneos

Sweet back in stock and order placed. 1287 total after taxes and rush shipping.

I'll install everything over the weekend and see how it looks on my bare wall (lemon grass) color vs the actual projector screen I have.


----------



## redzoneos

Got my projector in today. It was soooo easy to get up n running. Took it out of the box, connected hdmi, plugged it in. Done deal. Currently just projecting on my bare yellow wall though lol (lemon grass color to be precise)

Played some rocket league on it via ps4. Definitely some lag, but it didn't trouble me too much. I can see it being a pain for fps though. 

Absolutely love the convenience of just putting this thing down on the counter. I tried it in 3 different rooms showing it off to everyone within 30 minutes haha.

I'm anxious to try out the 3D. Any suggestions on cheap but functional glasses?? I tried my old samsung 3d glasses but they didn't work.


Also - the screen from my parents basement is a stewart firehawk luxus deluxe or something like that. Think it'll be dramatically better then DIY white drywall?? Based on the viewability on my yellow wall (not recommended) im thinking bare white wall should be plenty good... only reason I'm considering the wall is because of permanent convenience. Having a fixed frame will require me to have the projector positioned perfectly (takes away from one of the key benefits of ultra short throw in my bedroom!!)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## viba

redzoneos said:


> ....
> Also - the screen from my parents basement is a stewart firehawk luxus deluxe or something like that. Think it'll be dramatically better then DIY white drywall?? Based on the viewability on my yellow wall (not recommended) im thinking bare white wall should be plenty good... only reason I'm considering the wall is because of permanent convenience. Having a fixed frame will require me to have the projector positioned perfectly (takes away from one of the key benefits of ultra short throw in my bedroom!!)
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Great !

I don't recall having read impressions about this PJ on a projection screen yet (except @SoulTaker78's comments clarifying that it helped remove the bow from the image for him).

Any idea what color is the projection screen (white / gray etc) and what is it's gain rating? If you know the model, perhaps you can check on their website (or maybe it's written on the packaging  )

Maybe a gray screen might be better for this PJ than a white...let us know if your try out the screen.

In any case, if your screen has a reasonably flat surface, projecting on it might be better than on an imperfect wall (which seems to result in bowing as per the previous posts). Also, regarding the moving convenience aspect, if you are not too particular about the image occupying the whole screen, maybe the PJ can be kept closer to the screen, if possible, to get a slightly smaller image than the screen size if the intention is to move the PJ frequently between locations in the house .

Regarding 3D, @zombie10k has provided some recommendations on the glasses in this thread here, and @Ponziani has posted his 3d impressions in this thread here.

Keep us posted on your impressions with the screen (if you try) and the 3d.


----------



## owizard

redzoneos said:


> Got my projector in today. It was soooo easy to get up n running. Took it out of the box, connected hdmi, plugged it in. Done deal. Currently just projecting on my bare yellow wall though lol (lemon grass color to be precise!


Hi, 

Could you please advise whether Trumotion makes much of a positive difference to motion handling on PF1000U. I have foud the following about Trumotion on LG PF85U on projector reviews. Trying to understand whether it is the same on PF1000U also. Thanks a lot.

LG's PF85U TruMotion - Frame Interpolation

TruMotion is LG’s name for their Frame Interpolation. To my eyes, there there’s little or no difference between the settings for TruMotion, which are Off, Smooth (Dejudder of 3), Clear (de-Judder of 7), and User, which allows any setting between 0 and 10, when viewing HDTV sources.

The documentation notes only what I have written above, in fact TruMotion the word, only appears in the manual twice – on a spec page, and on a matching footnote. Seems that 60 hz content may not benefit from the various modes. That footnote specifically mentions 60fps which is typical of HDTV.

My understanding from past experience is that TruMotion would in that case be Frame Interpolation, but not “creative.” That is, it’s inserting a frame between every two frames. Whether that’s a black frame or a duplicate of the frame before it, I cannot tell, but my guess would be a duplicate frame, or I’d expect a very slight drop in perceived brightness.

Switching to Blu-ray disc, the Creative Frame interpolation is definitely visible. By the time you are up to the Clear setting (de-judder of 7), the soap opera effect is very visible.

Consider Smooth motion then to be suitable for movies – if you like “smooth motion”, but, that soap opera affect changes “the director’s intent.” For sports viewing, where I would normally use CFI, the benefit seems almost nonexistent as there doesn’t seem to be any ‘creative” happening. I did not experiment with it on gaming, as I’m just not a real gamer. I can say, though, when I measured input lag, times were much worse with TruMotion turned on, as would be expected.

- http://www.projectorreviews.com/lg/lg-pf85u-led-projector-review-performance/#sthash.0nKaPXXY.dpuf


----------



## redzoneos

Couple of quick updates, but first, thank you viba for your useful comments as always 

The screen is a stewart luxus firehawk screenwall. Google shows 2 variations a g3 and g4... I can't seem to figure out which one I have, but didn't have too much time to go through all the labeling. Also, measured it using poor mans techniques (ruler lol) and it appears to be either 82 or 84 inches. I will not be able to install it until Monday but will make it a point to post on YouTube and share my thoughts for all of you since this forum is and has been so helpful to me. Side note: I had no idea how expensive this screen is... 2-4K holy ****


For the question about interpolation... I'll be honest and be up front in telling you that I am far from being a videophile and on my 240hz samsung led tv that this replaced, I hated how things looked with these settings on so I always had it "off". 

That said, once I have the screen setup I'm happy to go through the different options and let you know if there are any significant differences. I know very little about the technical stuff behind it though so it will be strictly my opinion based on observation


----------



## viba

redzoneos said:


> Couple of quick updates, but first, thank you viba for your useful comments as always


Hey, thanks ! I just shared what I learnt or read here. Pay it forward .



redzoneos said:


> The screen is a stewart luxus firehawk screenwall. Google shows 2 variations a g3 and g4... I can't seem to figure out which one I have, but didn't have too much time to go through all the labeling. Also, measured it using poor mans techniques (ruler lol) and it appears to be either 82 or 84 inches. I will not be able to install it until Monday but will make it a point to post on YouTube and share my thoughts for all of you since this forum is and has been so helpful to me. Side note: I had no idea how expensive this screen is... 2-4K holy ****
> 
> 
> For the question about interpolation... I'll be honest and be up front in telling you that I am far from being a videophile and on my 240hz samsung led tv that this replaced, I hated how things looked with these settings on so I always had it "off".
> 
> That said, once I have the screen setup I'm happy to go through the different options and let you know if there are any significant differences. I know very little about the technical stuff behind it though so it will be strictly my opinion based on observation


By the way, I found some LG projector (and LG TV) calibration settings on AVS shared by fellow members who were pleased with the image, for their viewing conditions. These are of course not for LG PF1000U and may not work for you - but might as well give it a try . If nothing, you come out learning something.

LG PF1500 - Projector : http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...-lg-pf1500-led-projector-68.html#post37146714

LG TV Thread : http://www.avsforum.com/forum/191-3d-displays/1406222-lg-55-55lm7600-calibration.html


----------



## redzoneos

I was sitting here bored and decided to take a video with my galaxy note 4. The quality is horrible and I'm apparently holding my phone slanted lmao. Thought I'd share it anyway. Definitely don't judge the projector off this video haha

Its on my bare wall (lemon grass color). Netflix app via ps4. Taken with my galaxy note 4. All default settings, power save maximum. No idea what my youtube upload settings are since it's my first post in years. 

The sound is straight from the projector at volume level 50 (goes to 100 I believe)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPFNbls5ar4


----------



## owizard

The EU version is now available on Amazon, Germany

www.amazon.de/LG-PF1000U-Ultrakurzd...TF8&qid=1447055654&sr=8-1&keywords=lg+pf1000u


----------



## Gaelmart

Anybody know what DLP chip is in these. Just got it and have dead pixel 4" in from right. On a 100" screen its a real shiner. :-(

I'd replace the chip if I could get one.


----------



## Gaelmart

*Dead Pixel. Home repair??*

Anybody know what DLP chip is in these. Just got it and have dead pixel 4" in from right. On a 100" screen its a real shiner. :-(

I'd replace the chip if I could get one.


----------



## t-n-o

Texas Instruments DLP4710


----------



## Morgain

owizard said:


> The EU version is now available on Amazon, Germany
> 
> www.amazon.de/LG-PF1000U-Ultrakurzdistanz-FullHD-150-000/dp/B015E85LRO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1447055654&sr=8-1&keywords=lg+pf1000u


Unfortunately the EU version of the PF1000U is a crippled junk version compared to the US version.
I'm looking to find an affordable way of getting the US version of the PF1000U to my home in Europe but haven't found a way in which I don't have to pay premium to do so.

Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## owizard

Morgain said:


> Unfortunately the EU version of the PF1000U is a crippled junk version compared to the US version.
> I'm looking to find an affordable way of getting the US version of the PF1000U to my home in Europe but haven't found a way in which I don't have to pay premium to do so.
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome!


I was thinking along the same lines. I wanted to either import it or buy it when I am in the US next time. However, a few considerations changed my thinking. 

1. Most people still don't seem to like frame interpolation / trumotion. I have it on my LG TV and didn't really find it that useful. I don't have it on my other 2 projectors either and they seem to be OK.

2. Some people are reporting dead pixels / stuck mirrors.I wanted to be able to easily return it in case there are any issues. I also wanted warranty coverage. 

3. DVB T2 HD TV tuner which is useful in the UK

4. Kraine mentioned that motion was OK in his review, if I understood it correctly.

5. I don't need Smart TV features as I can use Chromecast or some other streaming device.

6. VAT and shipping charges would have cost an extra £280 and I couldn't justify spending more than £1000 on this projector.

If 3D and Ultra Short Throw are not important, I think the PF1500 US version represents the best value 1080P LED projector even considering VAT and shipping. I wanted both features in my next projector and there is nothing else out there.


----------



## viba

redzoneos said:


> I was sitting here bored and decided to take a video with my galaxy note 4. The quality is horrible and I'm apparently holding my phone slanted lmao. Thought I'd share it anyway. Definitely don't judge the projector off this video haha
> 
> Its on my bare wall (lemon grass color). Netflix app via ps4. Taken with my galaxy note 4. All default settings, power save maximum. No idea what my youtube upload settings are since it's my first post in years.
> 
> The sound is straight from the projector at volume level 50 (goes to 100 I believe)
> 
> ...


 @redzoneos , can you comment on the squareness of the image (i.e. does the image have straight parallel sides when placed on a seemingly flat surface, or did you have to use the leg-screws (if available on the bottom of the pj) to adjust the height and get parallel sides)?

Also, have you noticed any color shift from white (i.e. if you project a white image on a white screen, do you see any color shift from white (e.g. do you see any red tinting etc) )?

Thanks !


----------



## redzoneos

viba said:


> @redzoneos , can you comment on the squareness of the image (i.e. does the image have straight parallel sides when placed on a seemingly flat surface, or did you have to use the leg-screws (if available on the bottom of the pj) to adjust the height and get parallel sides)?
> 
> Also, have you noticed any color shift from white (i.e. if you project a white image on a white screen, do you see any color shift from white (e.g. do you see any red tinting etc) )?
> 
> Thanks !


Hi viba. Unfortunately I was unable to put up my stewart screen this weekend as planned so I'd prefer to hold off on answering your questions, at least in a more"official" opinion capacity. Especially about the color issue. But for now...

I would say on my bare yellow wall the image is reasonably square and I have not changed any settings on this projector (software, hardware, legs, etc - there are plastic screw things at the bottom for adjusting height). I will say that it is super sensitive. Slightest bump to the desk or contact with projector seems to nudge it off center and create unevenness. 

So As far as placement, I would highly recommend this for someone that is prioritizing convenience and cares less about perfection of image. If you want perfection and a perfect 16x9 image at all times you will need to wall mount, in which case i would not recommend this. 

This is all just short term experimenting at this point though, once I have my screen mounted, I'll know more about how well it holds its spot. 

Other observations so far: 

1. The OTA video quality is lacking and I haven't been able to put my finger on it yet. I assume it has to have something to do with the built in decoder/video processor or whatever it's called. I can stream an OTA channel via hdhomerun from my computer and it looks great, and this is after transcoding. For some reason OTA direct into the LG has motion issues, jaggedness, and quite frankly just looks a bit dull (standard def ish) etc. Seems odd. Maybe some settings need to be tweaked.

2. There seems to be no way of using smart functions without accepting LG consent for data gathering, which seemed a bit too detailed for my liking.

3. Netflix via chromecast will NOT work on this without accepting lg consent...in which case you will use the lg supplied netflix app and not chromecast.

4. The built in sound is not as horrible as I expected. I've been using it exclusively since I bought it (no soundbar yet). Obviously it's not good sound, but no where near as bad or as quiet as I assumed. a serviceable travel/temp solution.

5. 2D to 3D conversion is pretty meh, and I was more impressed with my Samsung 46 led this replaced. I will reserve judgement though until I get a proper screen up. Have not tried true 3D yet..

6. The remote is meh too. I like the feel, comfort, and concept. In practice the channel wheel is annoying and keeps giving tv input popups on screen if accidentally pressed while on any other input. I also feel like the lack of direct dial numbers for channels, source changes, etc is something I miss alot from traditional remotes. Maybe I'll get used to it.

7. I can't get hdmi cec to work right. Will be looking into it, possibly just user error.

8. Game mode definitely helps with input lag. Only played rocket league so far. Initially I thought input lag wasn't so bad, but switching to game mode was an instant and significant improvement and I promptly realized how bad the issue was at default settings.

That's all for now.


----------



## owizard

I received my LG PF1000U EU version last week. Unfortunately, it was a defective unit and I had to send it back. The issues included a wavy picture at the top left and lack of focus and colour uniformity. I think the reflective mirror is not properly aligned. The motion resolution is good even without Trumotion. It does need very precise positioning.


----------



## Stook

I am very impressed with the sophistication of your input on these matters. I would greatly appreciate your thoughts (and others) on whether we should use this new UST or an older Hecto. For various reasons, we will be using a ceiling mounted front projecting UST in our quality home theater space. Your comments on the newer .47 DLP chip vs. older chips (.65 in the Hecto) and potential lens quality and narrow light path issues left me wondering which unit would likely provide superior picture performance. 

Any input you can provide is much appreciated. Thank you sincerely for your consideration and assistance.

Kent


----------



## Stook

*PF1000U or older Hecto?*



t-n-o said:


> @ m.spin
> You're right. This is one of the limitations of UST projectors. They need a very plain and even surface.
> 
> 
> Unfortunatelly you're right, too. Verge. Maybe it's the cheap lense or the very small light path in the pf models that make the contrast suck....or TI overstated more than a bit.


I am very impressed with the sophistication of your input on these matters. I would greatly appreciate your thoughts (and others) on whether we should use this new UST or an older Hecto. For various reasons, we will be using a ceiling mounted front projecting UST in our quality home theater space. Your comments on the newer .47 DLP chip vs. older chips (.65 in the Hecto) and potential lens quality and narrow light path issues left me wondering which unit would likely provide superior picture performance. 

Any input you can provide is much appreciated. Thank you sincerely for your consideration and assistance.

Kent


----------



## t-n-o

The LG Hecto delivers a brighter and more vibrant picture, but has more RBE than the pf1000. If you are not sensitive to RBE it is a great projector. Otherwise i would wait some month, there are several new Laser UST Models to hit the market this year. Optoma, Acer, Scenelights, Dreamvision all these has announced full HD Laser UST projectors similar to the Hecto.


P.S. 
I am not sure if the Hecto can be ceiling mounted.


----------



## viba

owizard said:


> I received my LG PF1000U EU version last week. Unfortunately, it was a defective unit and I had to send it back. The issues included a wavy picture at the top left and lack of focus and colour uniformity. I think the reflective mirror is not properly aligned. The motion resolution is good even without Trumotion. It does need very precise positioning.


Per previous posts, many suspected that the waviness is not necessarily a fault with the projector, but with the projection wall / screen not being perfectly flat (top to bottom, left to right).

Any imperfections (such as the projected surface not being perfectly flat, or the table not being perfectly horizontal) are exaggerated by this projector and made obvious in the image (in the form of waviness or image not having parallel sides).

I had a chance to look at this projector at a friend's place and yes indeed his image was also wavy at the top. We tried projecting it on different walls and noticed the extent of waviness changing. We then took it to another friend's place who had a properly aligned projection screen and as suspected the waviness greatly reduced to an extent that it could be ignored for practical viewing (though some of us thought there was a very slight bow at the top but couldn't agree on it).

Due to the finicky requirement of needing perfectly flat projection surface and a perfectly horizontal placement of the projector, at the cost of portability, it might be worth while to mount it and project on a rigid and flat projection screen. Unless, of course, the walls and tables are all perfect.

Regarding focus, many have also commented that focus uniformity is not great edge to edge. This was also true in my observation.We could not get all the screen in focus at the same time; one edge / corner tends to be out of focus if you try to focus the whole screen. Even when we focused a part of the screen, we could not get it tack sharp. Due to this, I feel this projector is not ideal for viewing as a computer monitor.

However for movies, it was a different matter. Projecting an image 85" - 90" diagonal and watching from a distance of 10' - 14', movies were very enjoyable. My friend did not do any special calibration - just used the Picture Wizard (warm image, bumped up the sharpness and saturation).

The projector is definitely more "modern" than the usual suspects (and by modern I mean in terms of connectivity options, LED light source, UI design, form factor etc).

The easiest way to think of this projector is as a 80" - 90" 1080p LCD TV (from 8-10 yrs ago, having CFL backlight and resulting contrast, but with modern connectivity) that you can view in moderate to low ambient light, from a distance of 10' - 14', primarily using it to watch video - while projecting on a perfectly flat projection surface with the projector perfectly horizontal and at a distance less than 1' 6" from the wall.

I haven't discarded this projector from my consideration, but having seen first hand some of the caveats and features, I have to set my expectations accordingly.


----------



## viba

t-n-o said:


> The LG Hecto delivers a brighter and more vibrant picture, but has more RBE than the pf1000. If you are not sensitive to RBE it is a great projector. Otherwise i would wait some month, there are several new Laser UST Models to hit the market this year. Optoma, Acer, Scenelights, Dreamvision all these has announced full HD Laser UST projectors similar to the Hecto.
> 
> 
> P.S.
> I am not sure if the Hecto can be ceiling mounted.


 @t-n-o, very interested to know about the upcoming laser UST models. Can you share any links about the announcements?


----------



## owizard

viba said:


> Per previous posts, many suspected that the waviness is not necessarily a fault with the projector, but with the projection wall / screen not being perfectly flat (top to bottom, left to right).
> 
> Any imperfections (such as the projected surface not being perfectly flat, or the table not being perfectly horizontal) are exaggerated by this projector and made obvious in the image (in the form of waviness or image not having parallel sides).
> 
> I had a chance to look at this projector at a friend's place and yes indeed his image was also wavy at the top. We tried projecting it on different walls and noticed the extent of waviness changing. We then took it to another friend's place who had a properly aligned projection screen and as suspected the waviness greatly reduced to an extent that it could be ignored for practical viewing (though some of us thought there was a very slight bow at the top but couldn't agree on it).
> 
> Due to the finicky requirement of needing perfectly flat projection surface and a perfectly horizontal placement of the projector, at the cost of portability, it might be worth while to mount it and project on a rigid and flat projection screen. Unless, of course, the walls and tables are all perfect.
> 
> Regarding focus, many have also commented that focus uniformity is not great edge to edge. This was also true in my observation.We could not get all the screen in focus at the same time; one edge / corner tends to be out of focus if you try to focus the whole screen. Even when we focused a part of the screen, we could not get it tack sharp.


Hi Viba, 

I have tried it on 2 walls and they are quite flat. Both have been plastered recently keeping front projection in mind. The wave and bow are there on both walls even on 2.35:1 movies.. My other 2 projectors seem normal on both. I couldn't try on a screen as I don't have one. 

Once you have to use the screen, the portability aspect is gone. While focus need not be perfect at all edges, I couldn't get even the 3D symbol in the bottom middle in the playback menu to look sharp at any projection distance. The colors were also not uniform and there was a red patch in the bottom centre.


----------



## viba

owizard said:


> Hi Viba,
> 
> I have tried it on 2 walls and they are quite flat. Both have been plastered recently keeping front projection in mind. The wave and bow are there on both walls even on 2.35:1 movies.. My other 2 projectors seem normal on both. I couldn't try on a screen as I don't have one.
> 
> Once you have to use the screen, the portability aspect is gone. While focus need not be perfect at all edges, I couldn't get even the 3D symbol in the bottom middle in the playback menu to look sharp at any projection distance. The colors were also not uniform and there was a red patch in the bottom centre.


Hi owizard,

Sorry to hear about this. How disappointing ! Did you notice if the size / shape / location of the waviness changed when you projected it on different walls ? In my friend's case the walls did look flat but it turned out not to be so (as discovered every so slightly by detective PF1000U). Normal throw projectors seem to be much more forgiving of such imperfections.


----------



## redzoneos

Sorry guys still havent wall mounted my screen yet. Got postponed due to furniture issues lol. I bought a new bed, but the bed is huge. I have no walking space left between the bed and tv stand where my projector currently sits.

Before committing to screen placement Ive been mulling over my options. 

I ceiling mount this and get rid of the tv stand - in which case i will probably save myself some money and return it for the pf1500. Unless you guys can think of a reason why the pf1000u, ceiling mounted is still a better option?

Only other option for me is to reposition the bed and everything length wise in my room. In this case I'd have to get a pull town screen instead of the fixed frame I have currently because of windows/doors.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## redzoneos

BTW offtopic for this thread - I'm seeing some websites like Walmart now advertising the pf1500, but that it is 3d ready??? Is this true, was there a recent refresh or just an error??


----------



## viba

redzoneos said:


> Sorry guys still havent wall mounted my screen yet. Got postponed due to furniture issues lol. I bought a new bed, but the bed is huge. I have no walking space left between the bed and tv stand where my projector currently sits.
> 
> Before committing to screen placement Ive been mulling over my options.
> 
> I ceiling mount this and get rid of the tv stand - in which case i will probably save myself some money and return it for the pf1500. Unless you guys can think of a reason why the pf1000u, ceiling mounted is still a better option?
> 
> Only other option for me is to reposition the bed and everything length wise in my room. In this case I'd have to get a pull town screen instead of the fixed frame I have currently because of windows/doors.
> 
> Hmmmmmm


Hey @redzoneos, welcome back. From what I could gather from LG US website the PF1000U has 3D (and 2D -> 3D) support and the PF1500 does not. From the posts/threads I gather the PF1500 image maybe sharper than PF1000U (and therefore text content may appear a little better using the PF1500). I'm assuming the rest of the internals are similar between them.


----------



## redzoneos

Not overly concerned about text as I will not be using a pc and so far television text (scrolling font at top or bottom) hasn't been too much of an issue.

Just trying to figure out if 3D is worth the 400+ premium I'm paying... since I'm considering ceiling mounts I feel that the biggest selling point, of placement convenience is no longer valid.

Any tips on how to ceiling mount this? I'm guessing it's going to be a major pain in the ass in terms of getting it to fit perfectly into my 82 inch screen frame at just the right height.


----------



## viba

redzoneos said:


> Not overly concerned about text as I will not be using a pc and so far television text (scrolling font at top or bottom) hasn't been too much of an issue.
> 
> Just trying to figure out if 3D is worth the 400+ premium I'm paying... since I'm considering ceiling mounts I feel that the biggest selling point, of placement convenience is no longer valid.
> 
> Any tips on how to ceiling mount this? I'm guessing it's going to be a major pain in the ass in terms of getting it to fit perfectly into my 82 inch screen frame at just the right height.


 @redzoneos, in my opinion, I don't think just the 3D is worth the 400+ premium. I'm not aware of any current 1080p LG LED projector that does 3D and cheaper than the PF1000U while providing similar features.

All, any suggestions?


----------



## redzoneos

viba said:


> @redzoneos, in my opinion, I don't think just the 3D is worth the 400+ premium. I'm not aware of any current 1080p LG LED projector that does 3D and cheaper than the PF1000U while providing similar features.
> 
> All, any suggestions?


Yea I'm so torn. I contemplated getting the pf1500 again but that projector will require a ceiling mount for me no matter what, and that also means I would have to re arrange my room and/or remove the ceiling fan. Ugh. 

I'm even thinking about running some thin wire and just floating my fixed screen near my window lol

I am at a loss.


----------



## viba

redzoneos said:


> Yea I'm so torn. I contemplated getting the pf1500 again but that projector will require a ceiling mount for me no matter what, and that also means I would have to re arrange my room and/or remove the ceiling fan. Ugh.
> 
> I'm even thinking about running some thin wire and just floating my fixed screen near my window lol
> 
> I am at a loss.


Would a short throw work for you (instead of an ultra-short throw)? The BenQ HT1085ST / Acer H6517ST / Optoma GT1080 are some of the options to consider, though they are bulb based and are unlike the PF1000U in features. I think they all support 3D though and can be got cheaper. And with any money saved (vs the PF1000U), you can get a replacement bulb (or two).

As per the projection calculator at Projector Central, the BenQ HT1085ST needs to be mounted/placed just 4' 6" from the screen, the Acer H6517ST just 3' and the Optoma GT1080 just 2' 11" - all to get 82" diagonal image at mid zoom. Will this placement help you?


----------



## LegoMyGeggo

Hi All,

Just purchased the PF-1000u and am fairly pleased with how it runs and the image projected etc. My problem right now is I do not have a screen and am currently projecting this onto a textured wall. I was thinking of making my own screen using the silver fire mixtures that they have on the board, but not sure if that would be appropriate for an UST projector. Any guidance or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Also, feel free to shoot me any questions you may have about the projector.


----------



## viba

LegoMyGeggo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just purchased the PF-1000u and am fairly pleased with how it runs and the image projected etc. My problem right now is I do not have a screen and am currently projecting this onto a textured wall. I was thinking of making my own screen using the silver fire mixtures that they have on the board, but not sure if that would be appropriate for an UST projector. Any guidance or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Also, feel free to shoot me any questions you may have about the projector.


Congratulations on your purchase. Did you get this as part of a BlackFriday deal? If so, may I ask what and where was the deal?

Regarding the image, can you comment on how straight and parallel are the sides of the projected image for you?


----------



## LegoMyGeggo

viba said:


> Congratulations on your purchase. Did you get this as part of a BlackFriday deal? If so, may I ask what and where was the deal?
> 
> Regarding the image, can you comment on how straight and parallel are the sides of the projected image for you?


Hey Viba,

I got the projector from Amazon. There wasn't any deal but I did get it at about 1299 with 10% CB using Chase freedom. 

In regards to the image, there is a slight curvature sloping downwards on the top left corner. Is this something that has been affecting the projectors of this type? I thought it was just something with my wall since my house is like 30+ years old. Thanks!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## LegoMyGeggo

LegoMyGeggo said:


> Hey Viba,
> 
> I got the projector from Amazon. There wasn't any deal but I did get it at about 1299 with 10% CB using Chase freedom.
> 
> In regards to the image, there is a slight curvature sloping downwards on the top left corner. Is this something that has been affecting the projectors of this type? I thought it was just something with my wall since my house is like 30+ years old. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk












Top left corner is curving downward in photo

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinLH00

I just got the projector as well from Amazon and it arrived today. Got it setup and so far am pretty impressed. This is my first projector and I am using the wall too at the moment as well. I didn't want to purchase a screen until I was semi-convinced I would be keeping the projector.

The unit I received from Amazon was clearly a returned unit. The batteries for the remote were removed from their package and loose in the box. There was an extra row of tape on the box and the protective bag that the projector was in was clearly not put on by the factory. For this reason, I may request a replacement unit from Amazon if I decide to keep it. Anyone have any experience with this? I thought opened & returned product was supposed to be sold as open box or refurbished.

My initial impressions thus far are pretty good. The colors look pretty good, given that the wall is colored itself. The picture could definitely be brighter and looks brighter in vivid mode, but the colors look washed out and the blacks suck. I used the built-in calibration expert wizard tool and am pretty satisfied with the results. 

To answer the question posed above, I am having issues with image alignment. The bottom of the picture is narrower than the top. I raised the front legs to max and that definitely helped, but there is still a difference there. I didn't try the image alignment feature yet. I also have a bit of a wave, but not sure if that is the wall or a problem with the mirror as others have said.

I suppose I won't be able to make a final decision without a screen. All of the issues I have so far, such as ambient light, contrast, and brightness should be improved with a proper screen. I am just not sure by how much.

I am planning on getting this screen to start: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I4WSAL2?ref_=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t
Since ALR screens seem to not be an option with an ultra short throw projector, I am hoping that a grey screen will be a good compromise. 

Here are my questions for others:
Has anyone else used a grey screen? 
Has anyone found a drastic improvement by projecting onto a screen vs the wall in the same room?
What picture modes have you found that worked well ? 
What picture options have you set (noise reduction, real cinema, trumotion, temp)?
What expert controls have you set (contrast, resolution, gamut, etc.)?

The ambient light is from the Christmas tree located directly to the left:


----------



## viba

LegoMyGeggo said:


> Top left corner is curving downward in photo
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Have you tried projecting on different walls (and diff locations on same wall) ? If the exact same curvature does not appear, or appears in other location of the projected image, then likely it is the wall not being perfectly flat/vertical. This was the observation that I had - please see my previous recent post.


----------



## viba

DustinLH00 said:


> I just got the projector as well from Amazon and it arrived today. Got it setup and so far am pretty impressed. This is my first projector and I am using the wall too at the moment as well. I didn't want to purchase a screen until I was semi-convinced I would be keeping the projector.
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> Here are my questions for others:


Hi @DustinLH00 , good to know that your initial impressions were positive. Regarding your observation of the image having a 'V' shape, one possibility might be the wall not being perfectly straight (e.g. wall may have a minute backward lean) or the projector not being on a perfectly horizontal surface (e.g. the table/floor might have an minute incline), or both, or a defect with your sample. I don't recall having seen a post from anyone highlighting this issue.



> Has anyone else used a grey screen?


I too was thinking on similar lines, and posed a similar query here : http://www.avsforum.com/forum/110-d...t-rejecting-screen-paint-21.html#post38691137 . See the response by @Ftoast in the link. If possible, try out a cheap paint mix option - just to test if it helps/impacts the projected image - before buying the gray SilverTicket. In my opinion, this projector would benefit from a screen that boosts gain as well as contrast.



> Has anyone found a drastic improvement by projecting onto a screen vs the wall in the same room?


As I noted in one of my recent posts (and also noted by a few others in earlier posts), the primary change observed was the waviness of the projected image was greatly reduced (when compared to projecting onto a wall that was not perfectly flat - left to right, top to bottom).



> What picture modes have you found that worked well ?
> What picture options have you set (noise reduction, real cinema, trumotion, temp)?
> What expert controls have you set (contrast, resolution, gamut, etc.)?


A friend used the Picture Wizard (saved as Expert1), as well as the settings found here (saved as Expert 2): http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...-lg-pf1500-led-projector-68.html#post37146714 ( - for PF1500, but same settings are available in PF1000U).

He set the brightness in both settings to Medium. I preferred the image setting of the Picture Wizard, whereas my friend preferred the look of the PF1500 calibration settings. Neither my friend nor I are videophiles, so yeah, there's that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DustinLH00

viba said:


> If possible, try out a cheap paint mix option - just to test if it helps/impacts the projected image - before buying the gray SilverTicket. In my opinion, this projector would benefit from a screen that boosts gain as well as contrast.


I was under the impression that screens that boost the gain (i.e. >1.0) are considered ALR and therefore are not suitable for short throw projectors as there will be too much glare and sparkle?



viba said:


> As I noted in one of my recent posts (and also noted by a few others in earlier posts), the primary change observed was the waviness of the projected image was greatly reduced (when compared to projecting onto a wall that was not perfectly flat - left to right, top to bottom).


If this is the only benefit, then I am concerned. I was expecting the image to appear brighter, better contrast, deeper blacks, and better in ambient light conditions. Are you saying none of these traits are improved significantly with a screen vs wall?


----------



## t-n-o

With a grey screen you will get deeper blacks and a slightly improved contrast, but a dimmer picture. A white screen will give you more brightness but no improvement of blacks or contrasts.

You're right with high gain screens/paints. Screens with all sort of reflective particles are a nogo for ust projectors. The picture gets dimmer if you use them with ust projectors.


----------



## DustinLH00

t-n-o said:


> With a grey screen you will get deeper blacks and a slightly improved contrast, but a dimmer picture. A white screen will give you more brightness but no improvement of blacks or contrasts.
> 
> You're right with high gain screens/paints. Screens with all sort of reflective particles are a nogo for ust projectors. The picture gets dimmer if you use them with ust projectors.


Thanks for the explanation. Someone posted some pics with that grey Silver Ticket screen (in the Silver Ticket thread) and it looked pretty good to me. Granted he wasn't using an UST, but he only has 400 more lumens and his projector is 9 feet further away from the screen than mine, plus his screen is 8" larger. 

There just doesn't seem to be many options for these projectors yet. There is the Screen Innovations zero edge for short throw projectors, but the 92" is $4,199. Elite Screens told me they are launching their new model that rejects ceiling ambient light and will work with an UST, but the smallest screen will be 110" and it isn't coming until end of Q1. 

Other than these there doesn't seem to be any other options besides a white or grey screen, and with a non-ideal room grey is probably the best choice.


----------



## DustinLH00

So, after a second night with the projector I have some additional issues. For bright pictures, like the Pixar movie Inside Out, the picture was great. But, when watching darker films, the picture definitely suffers from horrible black levels and looks generally washed out even in a pitch black room. Unfortunately, we watch a lot of horror films, so this seems to be something that might be hard to settle with. Also, the fan is pretty loud during the many quiet scenes in the film, but I realize this is probably true of all projectors.

I also noticed another problem with my unit/picture. When the picture is predominantly black, there is definitely some color uniformity issues. Specifically, there are dark spots in the top corners and a really large rectangle in the bottom left corner. I realize that the corners could be due to an uneven wall, but the one on the bottom is just so large I find that hard to believe.

Here is a picture of it. Has anyone else noticed something similar?


----------



## viba

DustinLH00 said:


> So, after a second night with the projector I have some additional issues. For bright pictures, like the Pixar movie Inside Out, the picture was great. But, when watching darker films, the picture definitely suffers from horrible black levels and looks generally washed out even in a pitch black room. Unfortunately, we watch a lot of horror films, so this seems to be something that might be hard to settle with. Also, the fan is pretty loud during the many quiet scenes in the film, but I realize this is probably true of all projectors.
> 
> I also noticed another problem with my unit/picture. When the picture is predominantly black, there is definitely some color uniformity issues. Specifically, there are dark spots in the top corners and a really large rectangle in the bottom left corner. I realize that the corners could be due to an uneven wall, but the one on the bottom is just so large I find that hard to believe.
> 
> Here is a picture of it. Has anyone else noticed something similar?


The bottom left shadowy rectangle was mentioned to me by a friend. I'm not sure if it is a sample defect or a design defect due to raising of the projector via it's screw legs. Does this go away if you don't raise the projector using the leg screws?


----------



## LegoMyGeggo

viba said:


> Have you tried projecting on different walls (and diff locations on same wall) ? If the exact same curvature does not appear, or appears in other location of the projected image, then likely it is the wall not being perfectly flat/vertical. This was the observation that I had - please see my previous recent post.


Hey Viba,

Tried it on different walls and yea it's the walls that were affecting the image. Looks like I'll have to figure out what to do next as far as a screen to make it uniform. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## t-n-o

Unfortunatelly it isn't a defect or the wall. All pf1000u have this uneven blacks. For the high gain screens:
They can work with short throw projectors, but never with ust projectors. Believe me, if not google for:reflective and retroreflective and you will understand.

For use with ust you would need a special screen, like the SI UST Screen, it works with micromirrors that reflect the light in exact the needed angle.


----------



## DustinLH00

viba said:


> The bottom left shadowy rectangle was mentioned to me by a friend. I'm not sure if it is a sample defect or a design defect due to raising of the projector via it's screw legs. Does this go away if you don't raise the projector using the leg screws?


I do have the front two legs raised. I will check this tonight as it needs to be completely dark.



LegoMyGeggo said:


> Hey Viba,
> 
> Tried it on different walls and yea it's the walls that were affecting the image. Looks like I'll have to figure out what to do next as far as a screen to make it uniform. Any thoughts on this?


I recommend the Silver Ticket screens on Amazon. You can only use the matte white or matte grey with this projector, but they are the most economical option out there for a fixed frame screen. The 92" versions are $190 and $220 respectively. Do not get any kind of ambient light rejecting screen or a screen that has a gain >1.0 as those seem to not work with an ust.



t-n-o said:


> Unfortunatelly it isn't a defect or the wall. All pf1000u have this uneven blacks. For the high gain screens:
> They can work with short throw projectors, but never with ust projectors. Believe me, if not google for:reflective and retroreflective and you will understand.
> 
> For use with ust you would need a special screen, like the SI UST Screen, it works with micromirrors that reflect the light in exact the needed angle.


That is what I thought, thanks. But for $1,300 for the projector and $4,200 for the screen, I just can't justify that. MAYBE it it was 4k, MAYBE.

This projector just has too many shortcomings I think. I hope that this will help push other manufacturers to compete in this space more and see if technology improves. I just don't know if I should make my decision to return it without testing it on a screen first, lol.


----------



## LegoMyGeggo

DustinLH00 said:


> I recommend the Silver Ticket screens on Amazon. You can only use the matte white or matte grey with this projector, but they are the most economical option out there for a fixed frame screen. The 92" versions are $190 and $220 respectively. Do not get any kind of ambient light rejecting screen or a screen that has a gain >1.0 as those seem to not work with an ust.


Any discernible differences of white vs grey? Which would you prefer?


----------



## DustinLH00

LegoMyGeggo said:


> Any discernible differences of white vs grey? Which would you prefer?


It does not appear that anyone in this thread has purchased one of these screens that I recall. It seems most are using paint or wall so far, perhaps because this projector is so new or is being used in multiple or secondary locations. Not sure how many are using this as their main viewing source.

I have ordered the grey screen, primarily due to the fact that my room is not dark during the day. I can close the blinds, but I still have some ambient light to deal with and grey will be better for that than white. If you have a completely dark room then go with white for a brighter picture and better color accuracy. 

I will let you know what the grey screen looks like if I decide to give it a try next week when it comes and haven't returned the projector yet. I went ahead and ordered it because a third party had it for $40 off today, but I am still seriously considering canceling that order/returning it and returning the projector.

Grey = better blacks/contrast, dimmer picture, better with ambient light
White = better color accuracy, brighter picture, ambient light is also reflected


----------



## DustinLH00

viba said:


> The bottom left shadowy rectangle was mentioned to me by a friend. I'm not sure if it is a sample defect or a design defect due to raising of the projector via it's screw legs. Does this go away if you don't raise the projector using the leg screws?


Just tested and the legs make no difference in the bottom rectangle or any of the uneven black shown in that photo. If anyone else can test this and see if they have it as well I would appreciate it.


----------



## viba

LegoMyGeggo said:


> Any discernible differences of white vs grey? Which would you prefer?





DustinLH00 said:


> It does not appear that anyone in this thread has purchased one of these screens that I recall.
> ...
> ...


While not exactly the SilverTicket screen, here is a video (from a review link/video in the first post) which can give an idea of how the image looks on a white screen.






Both @Ponziani and @SoulTaker78 have mentioned using a screen (here + here, and here, respectively).


----------



## owizard

DustinLH00 said:


> So, after a second night with the projector I have some additional issues. For bright pictures, like the Pixar movie Inside Out, the picture was great. But, when watching darker films, the picture definitely suffers from horrible black levels and looks generally washed out even in a pitch black room.
> 
> I also noticed another problem with my unit/picture. When the picture is predominantly black, there is definitely some color uniformity issues. Specifically, there are dark spots in the top corners and a really large rectangle in the bottom left corner.
> 
> Here is a picture of it. Has anyone else noticed something similar?


Hi,

I had the same issues with my LG PF1000U (EU Model) projector. In addition, I had severe focus uniformity issues. I could never get it to focus at any size. It was also crashing while playing certain files through USB. I ended up returning it. 

I have now got a LG PF1500 (EU Model) which is much sharper with no focus issues. I also found it to be brighter and quieter than PF1000U. Unfortunately, it has colour uniformity issue with a band of light leakage at the top. I am now thinking of returning it and trying another one. With these projectors, it is definitely very important to buy from a place with an easy return policy.


----------



## DustinLH00

owizard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the same issues with my LG PF1000U (EU Model) projector. In addition, I had severe focus uniformity issues. I could never get it to focus at any size. It was also crashing while playing certain files through USB. I ended up returning it.
> 
> I have now got a LG PF1500 (EU Model) which is much sharper with no focus issues. I also found it to be brighter and quieter than PF1000U. Unfortunately, it has colour uniformity issue with a band of light leakage at the top. I am now thinking of returning it and trying another one. With these projectors, it is definitely very important to buy from a place with an easy return policy.


Thanks, good to know. The PF1500 is not an option for me as I am in need of ultra short throw. I have the screen coming Friday and I hope to partially assemble it and place it near the position and see what kind of improvements I see. I don't want to hang it or anything as I am likely going to end up returning it all, but hopefully I will have an update soon.


----------



## DustinLH00

I got my 92" grey Silver Ticket screen and put it all together and have the screen leaning against the wall at the moment. I didn't want to hang it unless I was sure I was keeping all of this. I am basically seeing zero improvement in the image with even just minimal ambient light. Since my wall color was a flat light blue color, I am assuming it was close to this grey screen in color and quality. 

Really disappointed because I really wanted to like this projector, but I just cannot justify the cost. I just posted a really long review on Amazon with all of my thoughts. I am even more frustrated because now I have to disassemble this screen, which was very frustrating to assemble.

I will probably wait until it gets dark as I am really curious how the screen looks in a completely dark room and I spent a lot of time and money on it. But I plan to return the screen and projector next week once I get everything boxed up and will likely put my TV back tonight or tomorrow morning.

Good luck to the rest of you with this unit and feel free to check out my review if you are curious. I will keep an eye on this thread to see what others experience and to answer any questions that I can.


----------



## andyalford

*LG PF1000U Minibeam on a Sailing Yacht*

A slightly unusual case story…. I live on a Sailing Yacht, traveling the world but wanting to watch big screen movies! The advent of the LED projector, makes that dream a reality …. I hope…. 

So I have ordered LG’s new PF1000U Mini-beam LED projector. 

It is at the maximum range of power that I can provide from my Solar powered life - apparently 50-75w in Eco mode. But more critically, it is the ONLY unit where I have enough room for a convenient ceiling mounting. 

My plan was to use a Manual Pull Down screen. At least until I wrote to Da-lite to check before ordering. I have a slot available 60” long by 4” wide above the false ceiling, that I can use to recess the roller unit, which would be really nice and tidy. Nothing would show apart from the pull-down strip at the bottom of the screen. I had thought the Model B or Deluxe Model B 50”x50” would be ideal. I had thought Matte White 1.0 was the only choice that would work with UST.

But Da-lite replied very promptly “With an ultra-short throw projector you would need to use a tension electric screen if you need one that will retract into a case. The manual screens use a fiberglass based material that has a visible texture to it and the severe projection angle will cause your image to look wavy and shadowed. The tension electric screen will use a vinyl based surface without visible texture so the image will not be shadowed and additionally will be perfectly flat due to the tensioning cords at the sides of the screen.”

Ok, I take the point about the vinyl material. I have seen the video of the hotel room wall texture effecting the PF1000U image. But I am not interested in an electric screen – partly to keep the size and complexity down. If I need tension, (I am a sailor, after all) so I guess a few ropes can pull the screen down for movies that demand the best quality. Or is this a bad compromise?

In summary, I need a pull down screen. I don’t have a wall to project on! Who can recommend very smooth material that would not show a texture with UST light at an angle of as little as 22 degrees?

In my case, white is fine, as it gets dark here at 6pm. 

What would you recommend for a pull down screen for the LG PF1000U


----------



## andyalford

I spent a long time on a spreadsheet to do the calculations, so for the benefit of others… I will be using a fixed level ceiling mounting in a fairly dark (and small) room. The mirror (source of light) is only 0.4m 15.6" back from the screen, the image starts 0.23m 9" down from the ceiling at an angle of 60 degrees, and the bottom is 1.0m 37" from the ceiling at an angle of incidence of 22 degrees. The resulting image is 1.27m 50" wide, and at 16:9 aspect the projected diagonal image will be 57". The observer (me) will be around 1.5m 60" from the screen (awesome!) It is a small cabin with full surround sound. Nice.

To make your own calculations, download the manual from LG's Customer Service site (Easy to find. Sorry, I can't post the link as a Noob.) Page 25 has a table of figures that indicates a Throw Ratio of about 0.311 (rather than 0.29 in Specifications.) And I calculated a vertical ratio as 0.254. 

Let me know if you want me to run some calculations for your intended installation.


----------



## LegoMyGeggo

Anyone try 3D on this? Would one need 3D passive glasses or DLP-link glasses? It looked as though the manual was pointing towards DLP-link, but since I'm new to 3D I have no clue what to do.


----------



## DustinLH00

LegoMyGeggo said:


> Anyone try 3D on this? Would one need 3D passive glasses or DLP-link glasses? It looked as though the manual was pointing towards DLP-link, but since I'm new to 3D I have no clue what to do.


I did not try it, but you do need the DLP Link glasses.


----------



## LegoMyGeggo

Any suggestions on which ones to buy? Or would whatever cheap one I find on Amazon suffice?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## carrtier600

DustinLH00 said:


> Thanks, good to know. The PF1500 is not an option for me as I am in need of ultra short throw. I have the screen coming Friday and I hope to partially assemble it and place it near the position and see what kind of improvements I see. I don't want to hang it or anything as I am likely going to end up returning it all, but hopefully I will have an update soon.


Have you found a new UST yet


----------



## DustinLH00

carrtier600 said:


> Have you found a new UST yet


No, I haven't really been looking. The only other UST that is 1080p that I can find is the Optoma EH320UST, but it is $1,600 and has no reviews on Amazon. It says it is 4,000 lumens, so I am very curious, but just didn't want to be the guinea pig.

Please do let me know if you have other options in mind.


----------



## DustinLH00

LegoMyGeggo said:


> Any suggestions on which ones to buy? Or would whatever cheap one I find on Amazon suffice?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I never tried any myself, but was looking at a pair on Amazon that was under $50. Sorry, I don't have any recommendations on this.


----------



## viba

LegoMyGeggo said:


> Any suggestions on which ones to buy? Or would whatever cheap one I find on Amazon suffice?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Here is a post on this thread for 3D glasses recommendation: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...tra-short-throw-projector-2.html#post37441282


----------



## redzoneos

been a while since I came back to this thread, too much stuff going on and my movie screen building project was stalled for a long time. 

I have the ESTAR 3D glasses and they work fine. I dont have anything to compare them to so I can't speak to whether they're the best choice or not. I have not been impressed with the 2D to 3D converstion. 3D blu ray is much better but not "perfect" IMO. it gets a wee bit too dim for my liking (on maximum power save), and it loses some detail/color. Video quality also appears to look a little "glassy" if that makes sense. hard to describe. I have not noticed any cross talk or other home 3D related issues. I'd say its definitely "good enough" but better options out there if you're looking specifically for 3D.


As far as my issues: the awesome 82" screen that was sitting in my basement (Stewart FireHawk screen) can't be used with this it seems. I tried to put it on the wall, but because of how tight the UST angle is, the light hits the frame and doesnt make it to the actual screen without some of it getting cut off.

I ended up buying Carls Black out Cloth for now. I have the entire thing thumb tacked directly on my wall with no frame. The weird "curves" that were introduced by my wall are nearly gone and I have closer to a perfect 16x9 picture. There is still a slight bit of curvature at the bottom because of an airduct indent which I have no solution for without adding a frame.

As far as the black out cloth - Its better then projecting directly on the wall for sure, but not "wow factor" better. It looks similar, texture is gone, and because my wall was a shade of Yellow, the colors overall seem to be a bit better. The projector also feels a little bit brighter and crisper. I will say that the most significant improvement is during day time and or ambient light viewing. I wasn't expecting it (and its still not "good" and washed out), but the imagery is definitely more visible on the cloth. 

I am in the process of buying in-wall speakers to complete the setup and will eventually post a video once its all done.. probably a few more weeks!


----------



## viba

redzoneos said:


> been a while since I came back to this thread, too much stuff going on and my movie screen building project was stalled for a long time.


 @redzoneos, welcome back and thanks for keeping us posted. Bummer about not being able to reuse that nice Stewart screen, but good to hear that you are chugging along with the projector and that you were able to improve the perceived picture quality in your case.


----------



## Morgain

Here's a video of the LG PF1000U at the CES 2016. 

In the second half of the video you can see the image next to a 1500 lumens LG projector.
Kind a shame they don't display the same content for a better comparison.
Too bad it's not clear which projector the 1500 lumens projector is exactly.


----------



## DragonlordP

Morgain said:


> Here's a video of the LG PF1000U at the CES 2016.
> 
> In the second half of the video you can see the image next to a 1500 lumens LG projector.
> Kind a shame they don't display the same content for a better comparison.
> Too bad it's not clear which projector the 1500 lumens projector is exactly.


I bet it's the new PW1500: http://www.lg.com/us/home-video/lg-PW1500-portable-led-projector


----------



## DustinLH00

Morgain said:


> Here's a video of the LG PF1000U at the CES 2016.
> 
> In the second half of the video you can see the image next to a 1500 lumens LG projector.
> Kind a shame they don't display the same content for a better comparison.
> Too bad it's not clear which projector the 1500 lumens projector is exactly.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14D5H6vQdOU


This video does a great job of showing exactly how dim and poor the picture quality is with this projector, so I am pleased it is not CES rigged if you catch my drift. Now, if it looked like the image behind them, the 1500 lumen picture, I would have kept this guaranteed.


----------



## Jorgexx21

Any idea how this proyector compare to the Philips screeneo (other than 1080p)?

Watched the Philips at a friends house and was good enough for me

Thx!


----------



## Morgain

DustinLH00 said:


> This video does a great job of showing exactly how dim and poor the picture quality is with this projector, so I am pleased it is not CES rigged if you catch my drift. Now, if it looked like the image behind them, the 1500 lumen picture, I would have kept this guaranteed.


I also noticed the 1500 lumen picture to be much better and brighter than the picture of the PF1000U. I really don't understand the choices that LG makes in it's projector range. Why not put out a PF1500U short throw projector instead of this crappy PF1000U version?

Just give us a short throw version of the LG Largo with 1500 lumens. Which fools at LG make those choices, just like the idiotic choice for the totally stripped down version of the PF1000U for Europe?

Could there be something for sale to turn the LG Largo 1500 lumens projector into a short throw projector, some kind of lens extension mirror to attach to the LG Largo and turn it into a short throw projector.

In this video something like that is done with a simple mirror, maybe there is some more professional device to do that even better for the LG Largo?


----------



## Jorgexx21

BTW, Philips just lunched New screeneo 1080p 2000 lumens


----------



## Jorgexx21

http://www.whathifi.com/news/philips-has-new-screeneo-short-throw-projector


----------



## Morgain

Jorgexx21 said:


> Any idea how this proyector compare to the Philips screeneo (other than 1080p)?
> 
> Watched the Philips at a friends house and was good enough for me
> 
> Thx!


From what I've seen I think the PF1000U performs better than the Philips Screeneo HDP1590/HDP1690.

I can't tell about the new Philips Screeneo HDP2510, but that new Screeneo is not a LED projector anymore, it has a normal bulb:

http://www.projection-homecinema.fr/2016/01/10/philips-screeneo-hdp2510/


----------



## Jorgexx21

Morgain said:


> From what I've seen I think the PF1000U performs better than the Philips Screeneo HDP1590/HDP1690.
> 
> I can't tell about the new Philips Screeneo HDP2510, but that new Screeneo is not a LED projector anymore, it has a normal bulb:
> 
> http://www.projection-homecinema.fr/2016/01/10/philips-screeneo-hdp2510/


Any idea why they "downgrade" the LED to bulb? 
They say it is a 10.000h bulb UHP Mercure ... Is that any good?

Thx!


----------



## DustinLH00

It also looks like it is going to come in at over $1,700. It may be brighter, but the thing looks too big to me.


----------



## t-n-o

I wonder why Philips doesn't use their new HLD lightsource.


----------



## kreeturez

t-n-o said:


> I wonder why Philips doesn't use their new HLD lightsource.



I wonder the exact same thing. 

I guess they did invent UHP light sources... (Two decades ago!)... But it still seems like a step backwards. Lamp life is rated really high (10000 hours) but that's still only half (or less) of the life expectancy of an LED source.


----------



## Ftoast

Is the 10,000hr claim for normal, eco, dynamic-eco, or eco-blank?
Plenty of projectors already claim around 10,000hours at eco-blank or equivalent settings..so don't fall for that silliness.


----------



## OmniAtlas

This projector is finally launching in Australia -- it looks like it is going to be the 'gimp' down version without the magic remote, or TV tuner (looking through the manual). 

Is there any essential features missing from this version? Should I import direct from South Korea? (I don't really care much about the TV tuner, have a cable box for that -- I do care about local warranty). 

Thank you.


----------



## OmniAtlas

My mistake -- the projector does come with an Antenna input -- so it looks like the only difference I can see is one USB port less, and no magic remote.


----------



## Jorgexx21

kreeturez said:


> I wonder the exact same thing.
> 
> I guess they did invent UHP light sources... (Two decades ago!)... But it still seems like a step backwards. Lamp life is rated really high (10000 hours) but that's still only half (or less) of the life expectancy of an LED source.


How do they compare each other (UHP vs LED)? (Lifestyle expectancy appart )
Image quality 
Fan noise 
...


----------



## kreeturez

Jorgexx21 said:


> How do they compare each other (UHP vs LED)? (Lifestyle expectancy appart )
> Image quality
> Fan noise
> ...


LEDs = Less Heat; so in a well-engineered chassis, usually less fan noise. (There're some exceptions - especially when using small fans for cooling which can be high-pitched in their sound and thus be more annoying... but generally speaking, LED projectors will be quieter.)

PQ is more dependent on the rest of the projector than the light source. 

Brightness is the only real advantage to UHP. It's a significant advantage: but it stands alone.


----------



## chk230

OmniAtlas said:


> This projector is finally launching in Australia -- it looks like it is going to be the 'gimp' down version without the magic remote, or TV tuner (looking through the manual).
> 
> Is there any essential features missing from this version? Should I import direct from South Korea? (I don't really care much about the TV tuner, have a cable box for that -- I do care about local warranty).
> 
> Thank you.


Somehow missed the post about the European (also Australian) version being different. It's total ****, no magic remote and NO Smart Tv functions (no dlna, no nothing). It is not worth the money. Now i have to return it. I hate that LG did this.


----------



## chk230

OmniAtlas said:


> This projector is finally launching in Australia -- it looks like it is going to be the 'gimp' down version without the magic remote, or TV tuner (looking through the manual).
> 
> Is there any essential features missing from this version? Should I import direct from South Korea? (I don't really care much about the TV tuner, have a cable box for that -- I do care about local warranty).
> 
> Thank you.


Somehow missed the post about the European (also Australian) version being different. It's total ****, no magic remote and NO Smart Tv functions (no dlna, no nothing). It is not worth the money. Now i have to return it. I hate that LG did this.


----------



## Morgain

Just came across this video a new Coretronic Z28 SSI Ultra Short Throw Laser Cinema projector which might become competition for the LG PF1000U 

Will this be a new Optoma UST laser projector? I can't find too much info about it yet.


----------



## Dave in Green

It's Coretronic, not Concentric. Coretronic is the parent corporation of Optoma.


----------



## Morgain

Dave in Green said:


> It's Coretronic, not Concentric. Coretronic is the parent corporation of Optoma.


Whoops I must have been sleeping ....


----------



## Morgain

Morgain said:


> Just came across this video a new Coretronic Z28 SSI Ultra Short Throw Laser Cinema projector which might become competition for the LG PF1000U
> 
> Will this be a new Optoma UST laser projector? I can't find too much info about it yet.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrH3Il6wEy0


Looking at the fact that the following new AVSforum topic from kraine is located in Digital Hi-End Projectors - $3,000+ USD MSRP it's probably not gonna be cheap:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/24-di...d-ust-1080p-dlp-projector.html?highlight=u28c


----------



## chk230

*Lg pf1000u*

Does anybody know of a way of ordering in Europe the US version of this product?


----------



## t-n-o

There are rumours that a new version is released in Germany in the next few weeks. A pf1000u Largo, which has all features.


----------



## chk230

Thank you, in the meantime i found the Korean version (same as US version) on Ebay and it ships worldwide. Decent price too


----------



## Morgain

t-n-o said:


> There are rumours that a new version is released in Germany in the next few weeks. A pf1000u Largo, which has all features.


Where did you read these rumors exactly?


----------



## chk230

chk230 said:


> Thank you, in the meantime i found the Korean version (same as US version) on Ebay and it ships worldwide. Decent price too


Yeah, forgot that Korea is ATSC standard and most of Europe is DVB-T  for tv


----------



## Morgain

t-n-o said:


> There are rumours that a new version is released in Germany in the next few weeks. A pf1000u Largo, which has all features.





Morgain said:


> Where did you read these rumors exactly?



Any news anywhere on this new PF1000u Largo version?


----------



## mischu860

Hi all..


i just had to register to give you an answer about the Coretronic Z28 SSI.


And now take a Look at that -> This is exactly the optomia projector.

the only problem is that i have to buy at leaset 10 pieces...


Go to alibaba....
/product-detail/Laser-projector-for-135-inch-interactive_60184767347.html?spm=a2700.7724857.29.46.pLluiN


The U25 model has exactley the same specs as the just released optoma zh3000uw has...

Go to optomaeurope
/projectordetails.aspx?PTypeDB=Professional&PC=ZH300UW


(sorry for the text links.. i have to post at least 5 entries to be allowed to post url's.)

i almost bought the lg pf1000u.

but right now it seems like these ust projectors are just coming up like the mushrooms in a wet forest....

i always had the distance problem so the screend would get to big with almost every projector (~5m distance to max 2,4m width).

regards.


----------



## t-n-o

Morgain said:


> Any news anywhere on this new PF1000u Largo version?


Cine4home stated that they got the info that the Largo family gets a new member, but they are not allowed to give further informations and we will get informed by the authorized Largo-traders later this week or next week. Many ppl suspect that this new member of the Largo family will be a full version of the pf1000u. We will see in the next few weeks. Once i get any news i will inform you.


P.S.
Mischu
Coretronic is the parent company of Optoma. So yes, it is very likely that it is the same projector, sold in Asia as Coretronic xxxx and in Europe as Optoma xxxx.


----------



## Alfadelta

Hi, 

Ordered last week this projector from Ebay (S. Korea) still waiting for the seller to send. 


Does anyone know if in order for me to play .mkv files (plus .srt file) I need a external media player or can i just connect my usb stick/hard disk drive straight to the projector? 


tks/rgds


----------



## mischu860

i am not a pro on that theme. but.. isn't that a clear desicion with all the black issues that the lg has when you can compare it with the new laser beamer?
on top the new korean optomia model has an ratio of 0:25, 20'000h and Laserprojection...


regards


----------



## t-n-o

From what i know the EU price tag is about 5000€ and they are much more power hungry than the LED projectors(about 5x), not portable like the pf1000u and we don't have any reviews/previews yet with contrast/lumens/fan noise measurements. So we have to wait till we know more.


----------



## t-n-o

Here is a link to the 'new' one:

http://www.heimkinoraum.de/beamer/nach-herstellern/lg/lg-adagio-lg-pf1000ut-711

Sy, for text link.


----------



## Morgain

Here's a 20 minute review video from Heimkinoraum of the new LG PF1000UT Adagio:

Unlike the specs and pictures show on their productpage, the video shows it does have an RJ-45 ethernet connection.
Also it has Smart features, Magic Remote, 3D and Tru-Motion. 
Unfortunately it does lack the DVB-T tuner.

I still wonder if it supports DTS 2.0 out.

Only a shame it doesn't provide more lumen.


----------



## chk230

Morgain said:


> Here's a 20 minute review video from Heimkinoraum of the new LG PF1000UT Adagio:
> 
> Unlike the specs and pictures show on their productpage, the video shows it does have an RJ-45 ethernet connection.
> Also it has Smart features, Magic Remote, 3D and Tru-Motion.
> Unfortunately it does lack the DVB-T tuner.
> 
> I still wonder if it supports DTS 2.0 out.
> 
> Only a shame it doesn't provide more lumen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-df2BlUnKY


I don't understand what is the deal with LG, why can't they just sell in Europe the SAME version of this projector like in US or SKorea. Now they added the smart functions but without tv tuner. Their logic is beyond stupid. :\


----------



## t-n-o

I understand that they give up the tv tuner. With the different dvb-t standards and so many ppl using sat or cable tv instead, the only perfect solution would be a multistandard triple tuner with CI+ slot. But i can not understand the lack of the smart functions, true motion, dts-out etc. in the normal EU versions. Maybe they think the Europeans are all cave men.


----------



## Adventzero

Hello. I recently bought this projector and love it. I went ahead and built my own zero edge screen using some blackout cloth from Joann and framing lumber from Home depot and it looks amazing. The version I have does have Hulu, and has the ethernet jack and tv tuner (US version). I have this sitting on a low tv stand in a small room (my game room) and I'm getting a 92" picture. I can also verify I was able to get the picture to a 130" without too much hassle (quite a bit of angling to get it perfect) and the picture was still very clear. Once I went past that though, it was very hard to keep the picture from curving. I'm new to the forum, but will do my best to answer any questions as quickly as possible about the unit.


----------



## MrCuba

Greetings! I've had this projector for 4 days now and here is what I've observed myself and after reading these 12 pages. Right now I have this as a 110" screen. I bought a Mainstays queen size bed sheet from Walmart, gray and white. The gray was incredibly too dark for me, but the white is actually very good to see in. It is highly bearable to watch during daylight hours and how i have my lighting set up. I'm thinking of putting a wall of some sort on each side to block the lights. I don't notice any rainbow effects. I can't really tell if the image has any bends or not, at least nothing stands out. I have the sheet really tight, but I've yet to put it in the dry to get out the wrinkles to have a more clearer picture. On the lowest energy saving mode, the fan is quite noisy from 8' away. With the volume high enough, it just sort of blends in. At that point, you won't really notice it until you think about it.

Two things I'm really hating right now. The "smart" part. The web browser really sucks, as in it takes about 10 seconds for it it respond to inputs. I watch shows online from their web sites. So I was hoping instead of having a screen and my pc on, I would be able to save electricity with this projector. It doesn't even have Amazon, the only streaming service I have.

The second, would be the heat generated. I've noticed after about 3 hours of this being on, with lowest energy saving mode, the room would get hot enough that I can feel my forehead getting wet. I'm planning to get an ir thermometer to see the temps coming out of the vents. Or I'm gaming too hard...

Speaking of gaming with my ps4, horrible input lag if you're not on gaming mode. With it on though, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference from a tv.

My final thoughts: I only bought this now just to test it. I feel this could've been priced much lower by removing the 3d, or at least have 3d and non 3d models. I don't think I could go back to a tv now, unless I wish to spend roughly $4,000 for an 80 inch tv. The ~110" screen size has certainly sold me over the tad lower picture quality, which is actually still great to me. That includes the wash out. I 100% know for a fact I will only accept ust and no bulbs. Seeing as I've read on this thread that other brands are planning to come out this year, makes me not want to keep this model. I might return and rebuy for a bit until I hear about the new projectors.


----------



## jaygeo

Verge2 said:


> Probably looks very similar to the 1500.
> 
> 
> At 750 usd it's an attractive offer, but 1299. Meh


does anyone know where I can find throw calculator? and what is the the offset? judging by the videos, the projector has to sit pretty low to the floor, thanks


----------



## Verge2

jaygeo said:


> does anyone know where I can find throw calculator? and what is the the offset? judging by the videos, the projector has to sit pretty low to the floor, thanks


It's on their website.


----------



## Morgain

It seems that in Turkey the LG PF1000UT Adagio has already been available for more than a week and it's also on the Turkish version of the LG website:

http://www.lg.com/tr/projektor/lg-PF1000UT

http://www.bilio.com/projeksiyon-c88/lg-pf1000ut-p208724930/


----------



## ciuvak

Could anyone please list any UST alternatives to this model even if using traditional bulbs?


----------



## brinza

Hi all,

Did someone from EU imported it from South Korea? What were the import taxes?

Something I found on the net


Spoiler



Notes on duty & taxes rates and compliance
Lg Projector is duty free and has a VAT rate of 21% . Importation of these articles must comply with labelling requirements (CE marking) and safety standards (Low Voltage Legislation) controlled by European Commission. Please contact regulatory agency for more information. [Some Probability]. Duty rate for lg projector may be reduced as EU-South Korea free trade agreement applies. A certificate of origin may be required. If the product has dual-use, an Export Control Classification Number (ECCN) is required [Some probability].



Does it mean It could be free of taxes?


----------



## brinza

And what do you think about this screen : h ttps://w ww.luxburgvisual.com/luxburgr-120-266x149-cm-full-hd-3d-premium-electric-tab-tensioned-projector-screen-fiber-glass-fabric-105-x-59.html
Luxburg® 120" 266x149 cm Premium Electric Tab-Tensioned Projector Screen - Fiber Glass Fabric (105"x 59")

Would it suit for the UST ? It is 120" with gain factor: 1.0 but I'm almost sure I would not have any issues to have it this big..... However not sure about gain factor....



Spoiler



Luxburg® Projection Screens 
Luxburg® offers a wide range of high-quality screens, suitable for almost every situation. Whether at home or for everyday use in the office, screenings in large conference rooms, cozy movie nights, table presentations at external appointments - Luxburg® is the perfect projection screen for you 
Premium Tab Tension electric projection screen 
. The Luxburg® tab-tensioned projector screen is equipped with an adjustable inner bracket to ensure a flat viewing surface to create a theatre level image effect. No more waves or wrinckles even after few years of active use. The elastic tightening system will completely balance the surface tension making the viewing area as smooth as a mirror surface. The precision design and the use of high quality materials ensure images are sharp and accurate.
It can be easily hanged to the wall or ceiling, without any encumbrance in your office or living room. The electric pull down and built-in adjustable vertical limit switchs allows you to regulate drop/rise settings and choose the screen size you like more. Tubular motor provides more silent operation with extended operational longevity and low power consumption. Manual and remote controller are included.

Specifications

- Type: tab-tensioned projector screen 
- Format: 16:9
- UHD - | 3D | HD | Full HD 
- Canvas: Matt White 
- Fabric: 2-ply vinyl + 1-ply fiberglass fabric 0.42mm 
- Gain factor: 1.0
- Viewing angle: to 150° 
- Back: black, opaque 
- Size of the viewing area: 266x150 cm 
- Screen Size: 120" Inch 
- Black Border: Side - 3.5 cm, bottom - 10 cm
- Cleaning: possible, with a damp cloth - Weight: 14 kg 
- Body: Metal 
- Housing Size: 299x8.5x6 cm 
- Packaging Size: approx. 309x15.2x13.8 16kg



Thanks


----------



## Morgain

My LG PF1000UT Adagio arrived last week from Beamer Discount:

http://www.beamer-discount.de/beamer/lg/adagio-led-beamer-p-50086.html

They have it in stock and dispatch was quick, it arrived in 2 to 3 days.

First impression: quite ok, but not during the day. When the evening begins, the image starts to get quite acceptable.

Aligning the image properly is a hassle, when you don't have a flat and even table, the outline of the image gets distorted to for example a trapezium/diamond shape very easily if the table is not 100% straight.

The wooden wall I'm projecting on is also clearly not 100% flat, that was right away noticeable cause the image gets wavy.

I also wonder if the mirror inside is aligned properly, at first sight it doesn't seem to be symmetric at the left and right side and that might explain the little angle I have to put it in with the wall (not 90 degrees). I have to test some more to be sure if other factors mentioned above are not responsible for that.

Still I have enjoyed watching a few series with it, the picture this big is quite enjoyable. I did see some rainbow effects occasionally when moving my eyes quickly across the screen when white subtitles are shown.

The coming days I have no time other things to attend to, so I'll update this maybe later this week.


----------



## HassleHOF

The PF1000U is on sale at Amazon and Newegg for $999.


----------



## strindl

HassleHOF said:


> The PF1000U is on sale at Amazon and Newegg for $999.


I missed that sale. I was considering buying one and doing my research, and the price went to back up before I placed my order. I currently own two LG LED projectors, a PF 1500 and a 75U that's about three years old. The 1500 is ceiling mounted in my home theater and I love watching movies and TV on it. 

I'm involved with a political party office and I just installed a 100 inch screen there and use my LG 75U mounted on a tripod to stream debates and election results. That combination works very nicely, but the projector sits about 10 feet into the room with the associated wires and cables running along the floor. The Ultra Short Throw PF 1000U would eliminate all of the clutter and free up more floor space for the audience. Not to mention looking much cleaner over all. 

I've not found anything that equals what the 1000U offers from any other manufacturer. I've had great success with my other two LG LED projectors so would be very willing to invest in another that better fits a specific use. I'm not sure if I should wait a bit and see if it goes on sale again sometime soon or just buy one and be done with it.


----------



## markus767

I've owned the PF1500G and the PF1000U. The 1500 had decent performance after calibration. The 1000 on the other hand has gamma problems and the light output isn't uniform. If I remember correctly someone reported having the latter issue too but with a 1500. So this might be a manufacturing issue and not specific to the 1000.
The 1000 is very sensitive to screens that aren't perfectly flat while the picture of the 1500 is OK even when projected on less than perfect walls.
Light output of 1500 and 1000 is about the same. It's not enough on my 2.8m wide screen with a gain below 1 (I'm projecting on white Spandex).
I can post a calibration report if someone is interested.


----------



## strindl

markus767 said:


> I've owned the PF1500G and the PF1000U. The 1500 had decent performance after calibration. The 1000 on the other hand has gamma problems and the light output isn't uniform. If I remember correctly someone reported having the latter issue too but with a 1500. So this might be a manufacturing issue and not specific to the 1000.
> The 1000 is very sensitive to screens that aren't perfectly flat while the picture of the 1500 is OK even when projected on less than perfect walls.
> Light output of 1500 and 1000 is about the same. It's not enough on my 2.8m wide screen with a gain below 1 (I'm projecting on white Spandex).
> I can post a calibration report if someone is interested.


I received my PF1000U this morning and have been playing around with it this afternoon and evening. I bought it to use in a political party office , for debate watch parties, to show politically themed movies , and to keep track of election activities on CNN and other news stations. I have a 100 inch Elite pull down screen mounted on the front wall of the main meeting room....this one:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000B60LVG...olid=3VCB4KUVWNYKN&coliid=IYDL8KT39S9V1&psc=1

My conclusions are that first, this projector should be used in a light controlled room. It doesn't have to be pitch black, but you won't be happy with the picture if daylight or some other light is shining directly on the screen. The room has 5 large windows and as I was watching in the middle of a bright sunny afternoon, I closed the drapes, and the picture was very impressive. The room was still bright enough to read in, but nothing was shining on the screen except the projector. With that setup, the picture with this projector was spectacular... bright, vivid and sharply detailed . I've used a more conventional LED projector in that room before, an LG75u, and the 1000U looks better. With it's UST, the 1000u also avoids a tripod mounted projector ten feet into the room with all of the associated cables and wires. Everything is immediately beneath the wall mounted screen and the wires and cables can be easily concealed. That was exactly what I was looking for.

Second, it did take some fiddling and experimentation before I got the hang of placement of the projector and aligning it so the image on the screen was the size and shape I was looking for. It's different from what I was used to.

Third, I was a bit concerned that using a non tab tensioned pull down screen with a 1.1 gain, wouldn't work well with the ust projector. The Elite Screen does work very well with it though. NO wavy lines or distorted images. I'm not sure if I got lucky and happened to receive a more flat than normal pull down screen, but the one I have has no visible waves or non flat sections in it. 

All in all, the PF1000U is a keeper and will be put to use many times in front of appreciative audiences during the election season we're in the middle of.


----------



## Flashkobalt

Obviously a different beast entirely in terms on placement, but how do you find it compared to the pf1500?

I must admit that it is quite tempting because it pretty much takes care of any placement issues, but I've read more than a few difficulties regarding getting the image satisfactory. 

The reason I ask many of these questions us really because I've bought myt projectors from the u.s and had them shipped to Australia... Kind of a pain to return/exhangr.


----------



## strindl

Flashkobalt said:


> Obviously a different beast entirely in terms on placement, but how do you find it compared to the pf1500?
> 
> I must admit that it is quite tempting because it pretty much takes care of any placement issues, but I've read more than a few difficulties regarding getting the image satisfactory.
> 
> The reason I ask many of these questions us really because I've bought myt projectors from the u.s and had them shipped to Australia... Kind of a pain to return/exhangr.


I have a PF1500 that I use ceiling mounted in my home theater. In that usage, the 1500 is superior. If your situation allows for ceiling mounting, then get the 1500. I did try the 1000u in my home theater last night, on a small height adjustable table sitting directly below and in front of an elite 100 inch motorized screen. The picture with the 1000u compared favorably with the 1500, but I also had the 1500 on the medium power saving setting and the 1000u on the minimum power saving setting. Properly placed and adjusted, the picture that the 1000u throws is very nice. It is more sensitive to placement though. It must be placed exactly perpendicular to the screen or you'll mess up the geometry of the image.

In the political party office where the 1000U will be used, ceiling mounting is not an option. We have a fire rated ceiling there and anything that makes a penetration into that ceiling would be an issue with the fire code. In that situation, the 1000U is the ideal solution.


----------



## Dave in Green

strindl said:


> ... The picture with the 1000u compared favorably with the 1500, but I also had the 1500 on the medium power saving setting and the 1000u on the minimum power saving setting. ...


Assuming you have to run the dimmer PF1000U at its brightest setting to match the PF1500 at its medium bright setting, how much fan noise does the PF1000U make?


----------



## strindl

Dave in Green said:


> Assuming you have to run the dimmer PF1000U at its brightest setting to match the PF1500 at its medium bright setting, how much fan noise does the PF1000U make?



In a quiet room, I can hear the 1000u fan on high. Because it's at the front of the room near the speakers though, once the video starts, the sound from the fan is no longer noticeable.


----------



## Dave in Green

Thanks, I figured if the seating area is about 10' back from the screen that would put your ears more than 8' from the projector and fan noise. If anyone is bothered by the fan noise one thing that might help would be to get a block of black soft foam and set it on the table or shelf between where the projector is sitting and the viewing area to absorb some of the sound.


----------



## jaygeo

Morgain said:


> My LG PF1000UT Adagio arrived last week from Beamer Discount:
> 
> http://www.beamer-discount.de/beamer/lg/adagio-led-beamer-p-50086.html
> 
> They have it in stock and dispatch was quick, it arrived in 2 to 3 days.
> 
> First impression: quite ok, but not during the day. When the evening begins, the image starts to get quite acceptable.
> 
> Aligning the image properly is a hassle, when you don't have a flat and even table, the outline of the image gets distorted to for example a trapezium/diamond shape very easily if the table is not 100% straight.
> 
> The wooden wall I'm projecting on is also clearly not 100% flat, that was right away noticeable cause the image gets wavy.
> 
> I also wonder if the mirror inside is aligned properly, at first sight it doesn't seem to be symmetric at the left and right side and that might explain the little angle I have to put it in with the wall (not 90 degrees). I have to test some more to be sure if other factors mentioned above are not responsible for that.
> 
> Still I have enjoyed watching a few series with it, the picture this big is quite enjoyable. I did see some rainbow effects occasionally when moving my eyes quickly across the screen when white subtitles are shown.
> 
> The coming days I have no time other things to attend to, so I'll update this maybe later this week.


the symmetry issue is the reason I sent mine back, I could never get the top corners of the picture to be completely square, an obvious bow along the top of the image. picture was nice but the uneven focus with the symmetry issue was a deal breaker for me...why on earth did LG decide to go with a weird fish eye lens set up is beyond me..some other manufacturers have been building UST projectors for years with just a simple flat mirror, but the projector has serious flaws for sure. if you buy one, make sure you can return it, oh and I almost forgot....there's a dark square that's visible on a dark screen...like a shadow, left lower corner of the screen, it covers like 20-30% of the screen, it shouldn't be there, but others have reported it also. also a halo effect around the projected image...so, as you can see, the idea is great but the finished product has many many issues..just be aware


----------



## DustinLH00

I am curious how you are able to use a screen with a gain and not have issues? My understanding is that USTs and gain do not work together due to the angle and position of the projector compared to the screen.

Also, while everyone is entitled to their opinion, I am surprised to hear you call the picture "spectacular". Either I had a completely defective model or my standards are very high. In a completely pitch black room watching a Pixar blu-ray, the image was "pretty good" in my opinion, but at no point would I use the word spectacular to describe this model. 

I also found the fan to be distracting, but with the understanding that I had to have the image on the highest setting (not eco mode) and watch a lot of horror movies that have quieter scenes in them, so I may be a bit biased. The perception of the level of sound could be significantly different in a home theater than an office environment. 

To offer a bit of a dissenting opinion, I would say that if you absolutely have to have a 100"+ screen size, absolutely have to have a UST, and want to spend a reasonable amount of money then this is your unit. Otherwise get a large flat screen if you care about image quality enough to buy an expensive LCD over a cheap one or blu-rays over streaming, etc. I much prefer my 65" Samsung in any lighting condition over this unit and went back to that.


----------



## Dave in Green

DustinLH00 said:


> I am curious how you are able to use a screen with a gain and not have issues? My understanding is that USTs and gain do not work together due to the angle and position of the projector compared to the screen. ...


He said he was using a 1.1 gain screen. In the AccuCal screen tests white screens rated at 1.1 gain were virtually indistinguishable from those rated at 1.0 gain. In other words, 1.1 gain is not enough to have a significant effect on a UST projector's screen image.


----------



## DustinLH00

Dave in Green said:


> He said he was using a 1.1 gain screen. In the AccuCal screen tests white screens rated at 1.1 gain were virtually indistinguishable from those rated at 1.0 gain. In other words, 1.1 gain is not enough to have a significant effect on a UST projector's screen image.


Interesting, thanks for sharing as I did not know that.


----------



## strindl

DustinLH00 said:


> I am curious how you are able to use a screen with a gain and not have issues? My understanding is that USTs and gain do not work together due to the angle and position of the projector compared to the screen.
> 
> Also, while everyone is entitled to their opinion, I am surprised to hear you call the picture "spectacular". Either I had a completely defective model or my standards are very high. In a completely pitch black room watching a Pixar blu-ray, the image was "pretty good" in my opinion, but at no point would I use the word spectacular to describe this model.
> 
> I also found the fan to be distracting, but with the understanding that I had to have the image on the highest setting (not eco mode) and watch a lot of horror movies that have quieter scenes in them, so I may be a bit biased. The perception of the level of sound could be significantly different in a home theater than an office environment.
> 
> To offer a bit of a dissenting opinion, I would say that if you absolutely have to have a 100"+ screen size, absolutely have to have a UST, and want to spend a reasonable amount of money then this is your unit. Otherwise get a large flat screen if you care about image quality enough to buy an expensive LCD over a cheap one or blu-rays over streaming, etc. I much prefer my 65" Samsung in any lighting condition over this unit and went back to that.


I'm including some pictures of the layout in the political office. Here it is with the pull down Elite 100 inch screen.










I did notice a very slight waviness along the top edge of the of the screen, and I attribute that to the non tensioned screen. It's not objectionable in this use, but it is there. The brightness and sharpness of the screen/projector is just fine.












I'm watching the 1000u on an elite motorized tab tensioned 100 inch screen right now at home, and the picture has no waviness anywhere. Tab tensioning is definitely better, especially with an UST projector. That non tensioned pull down screen does the job needed in the political office just fine though.


----------



## daclina

MrCuba said:


> Speaking of gaming with my ps4, horrible input lag if you're not on gaming mode. With it on though, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference from a tv.


I'm glad somebody mentioned lag. Did you get the U or the UT model? 

Does anybody know if there is any input lag difference between the two - I would sacrifice image quality and features vs input lag performance so I don't mind getting either one of these UST devices (assuming the input lag is equal).


----------



## Morgain

I've been trying to install apps from the LG appstore on my LG PF1000UT Adagio but really can't find the proper way to do so.
The manual that accompanied my PF1000UT mentiones the "Sign in" option at 2 in the right hand corner of the screen, but I don't have this option. I also don't have the little search bar.

I do have the other three icons in the right hand corner "Network", "Notification" and "Exit" . And I have a proper working connection to the internet using a network cable plugged into the PF1000UT.
I also can't find any other way to install apps in the menu. I'd like to install Plex or some other apps but am not able to this way. Can anyone please give some advise in this matter?












USER GUIDE MANUAL:

"> *ENTERTAINMENT*
*To use Smart Features*
*To use Home Screen*
*• *Press the (*Home) *button on the remote control.
With all projector features on one screen, everyone can access a wealth of
content and applications conveniently via the quick and easy-to-use menu,
arranged by themes such as MY APPS, etc.










[FONT=LG-Display_Eng_Kor][FONT=LG-Display_Eng_Kor]*Description*
*1 *RECENT LIST
*2 *Sign in
*3 *MY APPS[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## takietam

I've recently bought PF1000U and I've this dark corner problem. So, does every unit has this dark left bottom corner, or it's just a defect and I should get the replacement ?

(I can't attach images/links due to post count below 5, i.imgur.com/IyDLMvp.jpg)


----------



## davidlamd89

markus767 said:


> I've owned the PF1500G and the PF1000U. The 1500 had decent performance after calibration. The 1000 on the other hand has gamma problems and the light output isn't uniform. If I remember correctly someone reported having the latter issue too but with a 1500. So this might be a manufacturing issue and not specific to the 1000.
> The 1000 is very sensitive to screens that aren't perfectly flat while the picture of the 1500 is OK even when projected on less than perfect walls.
> Light output of 1500 and 1000 is about the same. It's not enough on my 2.8m wide screen with a gain below 1 (I'm projecting on white Spandex).
> I can post a calibration report if someone is interested.


Can you share your the calibration settings for LG PF1500?


----------



## markus767

davidlamd89 said:


> Can you share your the calibration settings for LG PF1500?


Why? Screen and light conditions differ quite a bit from room to room so calibrating a screen in-situ is essential.


----------



## davidlamd89

markus767 said:


> Why? Screen and light conditions differ quite a bit from room to room so calibrating a screen in-situ is essential.


Because I don't have the tools to make a proper calibration of the color levels, and i was looking for some help to achieve a better picture with the projector. I'm using a white screen with 100" and 1.0 gain factor.


----------



## markus767

davidlamd89 said:


> Because I don't have the tools to make a proper calibration of the color levels, and i was looking for some help to achieve a better picture with the projector. I'm using a white screen with 100" and 1.0 gain factor.


You don't need any meter to set brightness and contrast:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-display-calibration/948496-avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration.html
This will improve picture quality the most.

If you want to get colors and gamma right a meter and software is mandatory. You can't just copy the values someone else measured with his specific screen in his specific room.


----------



## davidlamd89

markus767 said:


> You don't need any meter to set brightness and contrast:
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/139-display-calibration/948496-avs-hd-709-blu-ray-mp4-calibration.html
> This will improve picture quality the most.
> 
> If you want to get colors and gamma right a meter and software is mandatory. You can't just copy the values someone else measured with his specific screen in his specific room.


Thank you for your help, I already used this tool for the basic calibration settings. I was trying to improve color settings of the projector. Can you point me in the right direction for calibration equipment? Is it to expensive?


----------



## markus767

http://www.chromapure.com
http://calman.spectracal.com

ChromaPure is an ugly piece of software but ChromaPure Lite is just $100 and supports a wide range of meters.


----------



## CubanLegend

Would someone with this projector please measure the distance in inches where the bottom of the image begins, when the projector is 5 and 10 inches away from the screen? Like how many inches from the surface/table the projector is on does the bottom of the image start? 

I need this measurement desperately to know if I need a new/lower table and to calculate how that measurement changes with size. Thank you in advance


----------



## Verge2

CubanLegend said:


> Would someone with this projector please measure the distance in inches where the bottom of the image begins, when the projector is 5 and 10 inches away from the screen? Like how many inches from the surface/table the projector is on does the bottom of the image start?
> 
> I need this measurement desperately to know if I need a new/lower table and to calculate how that measurement changes with size. Thank you in advance


That not in the manual?


----------



## k_rock

CubanLegend said:


> Would someone with this projector please measure the distance in inches where the bottom of the image begins, when the projector is 5 and 10 inches away from the screen? Like how many inches from the surface/table the projector is on does the bottom of the image start?
> 
> I need this measurement desperately to know if I need a new/lower table and to calculate how that measurement changes with size. Thank you in advance





Verge2 said:


> That not in the manual?



I am interested in the same piece of information.
I've looked through all the LG docs online and didn't see it. I may have missed it. Can anyone provide this piece of information?


----------



## Verge2

k_rock said:


> I am interested in the same piece of information.
> I've looked through all the LG docs online and didn't see it. I may have missed it. Can anyone provide this piece of information?



B.S.


English manual, page 26. I mean come on man, there's a giant picture. If you want help cool, but crap put some effort in first.


----------



## markus767

k_rock said:


> I am interested in the same piece of information.
> I've looked through all the LG docs online and didn't see it. I may have missed it.


You did. From the manual:


----------



## k_rock

Verge2 said:


> B.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English manual, page 26. I mean come on man, there's a giant picture. If you want help cool, but crap put some effort in first.



A simple wrong would have sufficient. I'm all for teaching people to fish, but damn.

Manuals 145 pages and there are 4 to 5 different PDFs on the support page. I really did miss it when I was skimming through it. Thought it was odd that nothing about this topic was in there, which is why I asked. 

I do appreciate getting me pointed in the right direction. You would have saved everyone a ton of time if you would have said page 26 in the first response. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k_rock

markus767 said:


> You did. From the manual:




Thanks! I've seen it now. LG did a good job with the details!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deshwasi

anyone know what the number in the "usage" means? i see a 2 in there. does it mean 2 minutes or 2 hours or 2 days or something else?


----------



## markus767

deshwasi said:


> anyone know what the number in the "usage" means? i see a 2 in there. does it mean 2 minutes or 2 hours or 2 days or something else?


? What are you looking at?


----------



## deshwasi

markus767 said:


> ? What are you looking at?


In the "OPTIONS/Support/Product" Info menu it shows "usage" and a number next to it (mine says 2). i want to know what the unit of that number is - 2 mins, 2 hrs, 2 days or something else. if its like other projectors i'd assume its hrs. just wanted to confirm here.


----------



## ashishkushwaha

I got this projector last week. I like it so far but trying to find the optimal calibration settings.

Someone posted a link to LG PF1500 calibration settings in this thread earlier (http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...-lg-pf1500-led-projector-68.html#post37146714).

I am going to try them shortly. But wanted to check if someone has done a calibration with this exact projector? Might save me (and others) some time/effort.

Thanks....


----------



## markus767

ashishkushwaha said:


> I got this projector last week. I like it so far but trying to find the optimal calibration settings.
> 
> Someone posted a link to LG PF1500 calibration settings in this thread earlier (http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...-lg-pf1500-led-projector-68.html#post37146714).
> 
> I am going to try them shortly. But wanted to check if someone has done a calibration with this exact projector? Might save me (and others) some time/effort.
> 
> Thanks....


Has already been discussed here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...ra-short-throw-projector-13.html#post45232721
Also see subsequent discussion.


----------



## ashishkushwaha

markus767 said:


> Has already been discussed here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...ra-short-throw-projector-13.html#post45232721
> Also see subsequent discussion.


Thanks. Going to follow the advise from there.


----------



## rinbozo

Does anyone have input lag specs on this thing? I cant seem to find them anywhere at all. Want to know if its any better than the pf1500 as asked in the first pages.


----------



## jellona

Just thought I'd leave my two cents. I've never owned a projector before, but wanted to upgrade from a 46in LCD TV. I haven't been interested in projectors due to trouble and money needed to replace bulbs so often. I've also been put off by the need to drill holes in the ceiling to hang the projector. When I found out about this LED ultra short throw projector, I decided to go for it.


I live in Europe, so I got the EU version of the projector. I don't think I miss any of the US model's features. Smart TV features come from the attached Xbox One and computer. I thought the price was very fair, 1000 eur shipped through French Amazon.


I've been watching stuff in day light, without blinds closed, and to me at least it's definitely watchable even like that. I've also been playing sports games on Xbox, and haven't noticed any lag problems.


----------



## hifiaudio2

I am thinking about this unit to put on a fireplace mantle and project above instead of mounting a TV there. The shelf of the mantle is 10 3/4" deep. How large of an image could this throw if set on the mantle as far out as it could be and still be stable?


----------



## Dave in Green

The projector alone is 12.2" deep, which means your 10.75" mantle shelf isn't even deep enough for the projector with its back against the wall. In the manual it says that the back side of the projector needs to be 4" from the screen to get a 60" image. That would put the front of the projector 16.2" from the screen, or hanging nearly 6" off your mantle shelf.

I would think you'd need something like a small shelf a little wider than the projector and deeper than 10 3/4" attached to the center of the mantle shelf. That would give you the ability to slide the projector out far enough to get a larger than 60' screen size without having the projector perched precariously over the edge of the mantle shelf. For example, you could get a 100" image with the back of the projector 15" from the screen, which would put the front of the projector 27.2" from the screen, or about 16" past the front of your mantle shelf.


----------



## obscuro

*I am still trying to decide.*



m.spin said:


> Here's another quick video. LG PF1000u at 140" (measured at 71"h x 120" w), projected from about 3 feet away.
> 
> Still a nice picture with no major focus/noise issues.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0_t-qZKM-4



Ever since I paired a couple of PF1500 projectors, I have been blown away by the color, brightness, and near silent operation but from a scientific point of view (after all this is a science forum), the real projector prize is the PF1000u. I have a target price and as soon as the projector hits that price then I intend to buy a pair to use as one projector. I value the absence of a critical feature i.e. linking two or more projectors without splitters more than smart features. Such linking could eliminate RBE, dramatically increase brightness with extremely low noise, dramatically improve color balance, permit passive 3D, and brighter active 3D.

The ultra short throw is the second major improvement in home projection technology with LED being the first and hopefully, we will have focus free laser projector technology one day. I’d like build to sled to house a pair of PF1000u projectors in order to move the projectors (simulate zoom) as needed to increase brightness for daytime viewing.

I was quite ready to take the plunge last year until I read about “stuck pixels” so I backed off. I saw reviews on Youtube but did not pay much attention. I watched them again when Fry’s started to offer the PF1000u at 899 (with promo code) dollars. That is still above my target price for two but within range if I didn’t have to pay so much local tax. I believe buying local is important. Anyway, the most important thing I learned from reviewing the PF1000u Youtube videos was that the PF1000u highlights any textures on the projection surface.

So I have a few questions as I make my decision about the PF1000u:

1.	How annoying is the wall surface texture problem?

2.	Since you have both the PF1500 and the PF1000u, have you tried to overlay them using the four corner edge feature to double the light output? 

3.	If you have then does the texture problem lessen?


4.	How much brighter is the PF1000u? You show a 140 inch picture. The PF1500 would not be any where near as bright as the Youtube video at 140 inches. I cannot use my PF1500 duet setup separately because the image just seems dull and dim. The PF1000u measures about 30% less in light output than the PF1500 but the inverse squares law should dictate that the PF1000u image is brighter once you pass the point of parity e.g. at 100 inch the image may measure 20 fl but then the 110 inch should be brighter on the PF1000u.

BTW, I bought two table covers from a local dollar store. One was gray and the other was white. They both work quite well as projection screen. The gray really improved the apparent blacks but at the expense of light output. I tried the gray cover as a rear screen with my PH550. I was impressed but it was no substitute for the PF1000u or PF1500.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Movie78

Is LG going to release a 4k version of this projector?


----------



## obscuro

*Probably when the is a Market!*



Movie78 said:


> Is LG going to release a 4k version of this projector?


The most logical guess is when there is a market. Right now 4k is simply hype. It is still very difficult to distinguish 720 from 1080 material unless there are special circumstances like a static image. The same holds true for 4K.


----------



## Movie78

I kind agree with you about 4K, it hard to tell until you watch the same movie on 1080p the switch back to 4K...
PS: I like 3D better than 4K...


----------



## MickeyJC

I just bought this projector last week. Has been testing it for a week. It is an Australis model, with DTV tuner, one USB one VGA(no LAN port), but not the smart feature nor smart remote.

I can not get the bottom center part of the image focused, no matter what screen distance, the rest of the screen is fine, just not the bottom center. Also, when projecting pure white image, I can see a slight red patch at the bottom center as well.

Does anyone have the same problem, or it was just my unit? Would LG consider this a defect and initiate an warranty exchange?


----------



## Dave in Green

If a single section of the screen image can't be brought into focus no matter what distance from the screen, it sounds very much like a defect in the projector. The slight red patch in the area that won't come to focus is another sign that there's an internal issue with the projector. If it were mine I would definitely be calling LG for a replacement.


----------



## Szabó Gábor

Hi,

I'm new to the forum. Just bought one of these LG units recently, been only using it for a few days, yet the mirror (and lens) have already collected some amount of dust. I've tried removing it with a simple lens blower, but the particles wouldn't come off easily.

Question: How does one clean the mirror safely? The manual only mentions about the lens i believe. I don't want to scratch it, but i'm afraid that this collected dust starts to degrade picture quality at some point. 

Anybody tried cleaning the mirror yet?


----------



## Szabó Gábor

MickeyJC said:


> I just bought this projector last week. Has been testing it for a week. It is an Australis model, with DTV tuner, one USB one VGA(no LAN port), but not the smart feature nor smart remote.
> 
> I can not get the bottom center part of the image focused, no matter what screen distance, the rest of the screen is fine, just not the bottom center. Also, when projecting pure white image, I can see a slight red patch at the bottom center as well.
> 
> Does anyone have the same problem, or it was just my unit? Would LG consider this a defect and initiate an warranty exchange?


Not sure if it helps, but i have similar issues. I can't focus the entire screen to maximum sharpness. Mine has the lower right corner slightly out of focus, when the rest of the screen is "ok" and consequently when i focus the lower right corner, the rest of the screen becomes slightly out of focus. 

I'm afraid this is due to this (relatively) cheap UST design. Probably there are little better and worse units around. But i'd say it's not a major issue during intended use (games, movies), just don't use it as a computer monitor...


----------



## Masteruser

Hi Everyone.

I'd like to ask a question, does anyone know why I can't select game mode in the picture settings, doesn't matter from which source I tried? I hooked up my ps4 via hdmi, and tried to reach label even the connection to anything, started from PC- to. It wasn't let me select the game picture mode. Without it literally unplayable, and useless the ps4.
Any advice or help would be appreciated !


----------



## rinbozo

So no posted input lag specs still? I dont understand, is this some sort of secret..


----------



## Masteruser

I don't know what happened, but somehow the game mode became active, and I could select it. It is completely playable now, just like previously said the input lag around 50ms not for hardcore gamers, but perfectly playable like on most of the tvs.


----------



## Masteruser

Again I can't select the game mode. Something weird happening here... I remember I could select game mode at the first time, when the projector strangely turned off itself or reseted the picture.. After the game mode became active. Now it did once more, and again I can't select it...

Anyone here??!?!!?


----------



## Masteruser

Okay, coz nobody could answer or gave any reply or idea to my concerns, I'll consider this topic is officially dead. 
A little note for future reference..... The game mode and the bluetooth connection can't work simultaneously, that caused the problem. You have to choose only one of them. 
Shame, that this important information cannot be found anywhere in The manual or any official page.


----------



## 350D

Ponziani said:


> - DLNA support is good, as I was able to stream videos from my DVBLink server and Plex server without any problems. Note that I couldn't find a native Plex client like I have on my few-years-old LG LCD set; not sure if it has one or not at the moment.


Hello! Can you please follow me up with Plex configuration for DLNA in this case? Mine just show "No File" in SmartShare by clicking on PLEX icon.


----------



## Adventzero

*It's going good for me*



Masteruser said:


> Okay, coz nobody could answer or gave any reply or idea to my concerns, I'll consider this topic is officially dead.
> A little note for future reference..... The game mode and the bluetooth connection can't work simultaneously, that caused the problem. You have to choose only one of them.
> Shame, that this important information cannot be found anywhere in The manual or any official page.




I've been using Bluetooth for my soundbar and game mode for a while now. This is news to me. I only have my ps4 and xbox one connected to it, and I switch the video back to Cinema for movies connected to my laptop.


----------



## Adventzero

Here are a few pictures of the current setup. At my old house I had built a fabric screen using wood from Home depot for a frame and then the blackout cloth from Joann's. This worked perfect for me and looked amazing. This time around I got a bit lazy and instead went for the wood frame and smooth shower board. This makes the effort super cheap and super easy as I literally just gorilla sealed the cut wood strips to the back of the board and let it sit overnight. Found the studs in the wall and hung it like a picture. The first picture here is using flash to show exposure under super bright light. With regular lights on in the room this picture is much brighter and better ( I literally used the flash to get the worst possible picture condition possible, as this room faces North so it does not get direct sunlight to show it that way) The third picture is also with flash only from further away. As far as lag goes, I don't really notice any when using game mode. I play first person shooters (BO3, Infinite warfare...etc) and get performance that's pretty consistent with my TV. The biggest problem here is my fault. I used the shiny side of the board instead of the matte and so there's an extra wash with the lights on because of the reflection, however it doesn't really bother me much. Another issue I ran into...DO NOT clean the mirror with any solvents. Yes I know this is stupid, but I'm a nut for hating dust so I went overboard and ruined the mirror lens. LG replaced it without asking any questions, so I'm pretty happy there, but definitely won't do it again. I would like a specific mount kit made for it and possibly a bag cover of some sort (especially for the price). As you can see from the setup, I'm at 100 inches here and the projector is still fairly close to the wall. I find this stand is perfect (from walmart) and the gate around keeps the baby from touching it. All in all, I'm extremely happy with the performance and purchase. We don't use it outdoors, We have an Optoma and a yardmaster screen for that. Another thing I noticed, somehow it doesn't really matter how much dust is on it, the damn thing still shows a perfect picture. Dust bothers me a lot, but overall it doesn't affect the picture.


----------



## Dave in Green

I'd think the best way to clean dust off the mirror is with one of the soft brushes designed to clean expensive coated camera lenses without damaging them. Search for camera lens brush for many good options.


----------



## tanilolli

I just tried using this projector with a harmony remote and found a lot of commands are missing. 

I posted on the Logitech forum and emailed them so hopefully they can update the database.

PF1000U: missing input commands (HDMI1/2, AV, Component, TV)
PF1000U and PF1500: Play, Pause, FastForward, Rewind, Settings, Ratio, Favorite, Keystone

Harmony's database has input commands for the PF1500, and transport controls for the PF85U that work.


----------



## kopmjj

hi guys i have just ordered this but have some questions for current users.

can i use this like a tv as i tend to watch 4 movies in a row sometimes or watch tv series back to back. any overheating issues?

has anyone tried 3d on this? which 3d glasses work for this?

i understand the lens are open for dust, ive seen a video on youtube about a guy putting a glass box over the whole projector and adding fans and also made holes for ventilation, cant find the video now. is this a good option or any other suggestions as my room tends to get dusty fairly quick.


----------



## tanilolli

kopmjj said:


> hi guys i have just ordered this but have some questions for current users.
> 
> can i use this like a tv as i tend to watch 4 movies in a row sometimes or watch tv series back to back. any overheating issues?
> 
> has anyone tried 3d on this? which 3d glasses work for this?
> 
> i understand the lens are open for dust, ive seen a video on youtube about a guy putting a glass box over the whole projector and adding fans and also made holes for ventilation, cant find the video now. is this a good option or any other suggestions as my room tends to get dusty fairly quick.


I regularly binge on Netflix for a few hours with no issues. I'm running on Medium power to keep the fan noise down as well.

I have not tried 3d yet.

I use a quick burst of compressed air to blow dust off the mirror and lens.


----------



## kopmjj

tanilolli said:


> I regularly binge on Netflix for a few hours with no issues. I'm running on Medium power to keep the fan noise down as well.
> 
> I have not tried 3d yet.
> 
> I use a quick burst of compressed air to blow dust off the mirror and lens.


thanks one more question, below the projector screen i will have a center speaker or a soundbar now the previous page shows a diagram of how high the picture is from the pj placed, im going to be doing 100 inch screen, so do you reckon the pj will be placed lower than my center speaker? i dont want to have the speaker and pj at the same level as this might interfere with the speech.


----------



## strindl

kopmjj said:


> hi guys i have just ordered this but have some questions for current users.
> 
> can i use this like a tv as i tend to watch 4 movies in a row sometimes or watch tv series back to back. any overheating issues?
> 
> has anyone tried 3d on this? which 3d glasses work for this?
> 
> i understand the lens are open for dust, ive seen a video on youtube about a guy putting a glass box over the whole projector and adding fans and also made holes for ventilation, cant find the video now. is this a good option or any other suggestions as my room tends to get dusty fairly quick.


I've been using a PF1000 since last spring and have never encountered any heat issues from using it for hours at a time. I also have a PF1500 and a PW1500 and the heat generated by all three is about the same. To keep excess dust off the lens and mirror, I use the light foam wrapper that the projector came wrapped in out of the box. I just place it over the projector when it's not in use. To clean dust off that is already there, a can of compressed air works well, as would one of the soft lens brushes sold for camera lens use. My PF1000 was used all day for 4 days straight in an office back in November, and it worked great on a 100 inch screen.


----------



## tanilolli

tanilolli said:


> I just tried using this projector with a harmony remote and found a lot of commands are missing.
> 
> I posted on the Logitech forum and emailed them so hopefully they can update the database.
> 
> PF1000U: missing input commands (HDMI1/2, AV, Component, TV)
> PF1000U and PF1500: Play, Pause, FastForward, Rewind, Settings, Ratio, Favorite, Keystone
> 
> Harmony's database has input commands for the PF1500, and transport controls for the PF85U that work.


Great news, the Harmony database has been updated with the proper commands for this projector 

If anyone has issues with apps closing when they press the exit button, change it to "Return" so it will act like the stock remote.


----------



## tanilolli

kopmjj said:


> thanks one more question, below the projector screen i will have a center speaker or a soundbar now the previous page shows a diagram of how high the picture is from the pj placed, im going to be doing 100 inch screen, so do you reckon the pj will be placed lower than my center speaker? i dont want to have the speaker and pj at the same level as this might interfere with the speech.


Do you already have furniture?

For my setup I'm using a slim Ikea Besta. The center channel can go directly under the projector on a shelf.

Besta Frame: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70294508/
Besta Shelf: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40295528/

The placement is a bit low, but it's the compromise I have to make for my low basement ceiling.


----------



## Xeon C

Hi, guys
Any idea how to get the color calibrated?
I am using Expert mode with my X-rite i1 Display Pro
I just cannot get the RGB balanced no matter how I tweak the settings.
The projector after my bad calibration looks even more awful than the standard setting. 
I have no problem calibrating my Epson HC 2045 using the same calibrater. 
Maybe it is the design flaw of this projector with light output Green>Blue>Red in its RGB LEDs?


----------



## markus767

Xeon C said:


> Hi, guys
> Any idea how to get the color calibrated?
> I am using Expert mode with my X-rite i1 Display Pro
> I just cannot get the RGB balanced no matter how I tweak the settings.
> The projector after my bad calibration looks even more awful than the standard setting.
> I have no problem calibrating my Epson HC 2045 using the same calibrater.
> Maybe it is the design flaw of this projector with light output Green>Blue>Red in its RGB LEDs?


I've set my PF1000 to Dynamic Contrast > off, Color temperatur > warm and Gamma > 2.4 (this results in a curve close to 2.2 gamma). Then set contrast and brightness. After that do a 2 point grey scale optimization. I don't touch the controls in "Colour Management System" at all as they don't seem to work.

The settings for the PF1500 are different.


----------



## BroncoMan13

So I had a small kid grab the projector and put finger prints on the mirror. Any suggestions on how I should clean finger prints off of the mirror?


----------



## Dave in Green

Whatever you do go slowly and follow the Hippocratic Oath: First do no harm.

First thing to do is check the owner's manual or website to see if there's a recommendation. For any lens or mirror that may have a special coating it's critical not to rub hard. It's also critical not to use an abrasive cloth. Even a tissue that feels soft to you can cause damage. It's generally recommended to use disposable lens wipes or a quality microfiber cloth designed to clean sensitive lenses. If a fluid is required, lens-cleaning solutions, alcohol, or de-ionized water are the most often recommended for sensitive lenses. If you follow best practices you will be fine.


----------



## strindl

The new replacement for the PF1000u, named the PF1000uw, is now on the Amazon site, with a 1 to 2 month shipping date.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MSBRYZL?ref=emc_b_5_t


It looks like LG did the same to the 1000u as they did to the PF1500...they added their webOS3.0 to the app section to improve that, and added a W to the end of the model name to designate the new model. The remainder of the specifications of the new 1000uw, appear to be identical to the previous model, the PF1000u


----------



## DustinLH00

strindl said:


> The new replacement for the PF1000u, named the PF1000uw, is now on the Amazon site, with a 1 to 2 month shipping date.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MSBRYZL?ref=emc_b_5_t
> 
> 
> It looks like LG did the same to the 1000u as they did to the PF1500...they added their webOS3.0 to the app section to improve that, and added a W to the end of the model name to designate the new model. The remainder of the specifications of the new 1000uw, appear to be identical to the previous model, the PF1000u


Are you kidding me?! They couldn't improve a single thing about PQ? Not even a sliver brighter?


----------



## strindl

DustinLH00 said:


> Are you kidding me?! They couldn't improve a single thing about PQ? Not even a sliver brighter?


I don't see any difference in the specs between the old and new model...other than the apps section. Same 1000 lumen brightness. There really is no competition for the 1000u in anywhere near the same price class. I'm very happy with mine. If an ultra short throw projector works best in your situation, the 1000u is the one to buy.


----------



## flyingsherpa

Can anyone comment on rainbows in this model? I had an Optoma H27 (DLP) for years and it never bothered me, but then I tried a LG PA70G and it gave me terrible eye strain after a few weeks so I had to get rid of it (sold it to a friend and it doesn't bother him or his family). I replaced it with an Acer H6510BD, which was better, but still gave me noticeable eye strain. Fed up, I switched to LCD models and have been using a Epson 2030 for about a year with no issues.

I just think it's weird that I _became _sensitive to DLP after years (usually people notice it right away)... perhaps it's color wheel speed and my H27 was fast while the others were too slow?!?!? IIRC the LED models don't usually have a color wheel, but they effectively have a wheel speed based on how fast they cycle the LEDs, right? So I'm thinking if the PF1000u cycles much better/faster than the PA70G did, perhaps I could tolerate this model? Because I love the idea of UST, as my apartments don't have ideal mounting places so my PJ usually hangs out on a coffee table, with a mess of wires all over the place. Would love to put it in the front and not worry about it.


----------



## bigt369

hello!

im a novice to projectors only been looking at them for about 2 weeks all because i saw this lil beaut by mistake on youtube and i wanted it! i then started looking around and researching. from reviews i almost bought a BENQ w1210st/HT2150st but i have been offered this LG pf1000u (my first projector crush if you will) for just over £560. should i bite at this price? want it for wrestlemania and movie nights and odd bit of gaming. the BENQ offer is £840 so a fair bit more.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## newuser121

strindl said:


> I don't see any difference in the specs between the old and new model...other than the apps section. Same 1000 lumen brightness. There really is no competition for the 1000u in anywhere near the same price class. I'm very happy with mine. If an ultra short throw projector works best in your situation, the 1000u is the one to buy.



The main difference I saw between the PF1000u and PF1000uw is that they removed 3D from the new PF1000uw. You can compare specs on the LG website.

The 3D on the PF1000u was horrible for me, but that may be subjective. For a 30,000 hour lamp, and LED I was ready to expect a trade off in brightness, and image quality, however, not as much as what we saw, and 3D only made it even more dark, and even less picture quality.

I'm very new to projectors, and this is just a nobody's opinion, but just the ability to use it to project to my ceiling, and 30,000 bulb life was good enough for me, however, I wish to try other projectors now. If the LG PF1000u was $699, it would be a no brainer for me, even with the bad 3D, which is what I want the most.


----------



## strindl

newuser121 said:


> The main difference I saw between the PF1000u and PF1000uw is that they removed 3D from the new PF1000uw. You can compare specs on the LG website.
> 
> The 3D on the PF1000u was horrible for me, but that may be subjective. For a 30,000 hour lamp, and LED I was ready to expect a trade off in brightness, and image quality, however, not as much as what we saw, and 3D only made it even more dark, and even less picture quality.
> 
> I'm very new to projectors, and this is just a nobody's opinion, but just the ability to use it to project to my ceiling, and 30,000 bulb life was good enough for me, however, I wish to try other projectors now. If the LG PF1000u was $699, it would be a no brainer for me, even with the bad 3D, which is what I want the most.



I have no interest in 3d capability in a projector or TV, and support for 3d among TV manufacturers has ended as well. If you don't need the ultra short thow ability of the 1000u, the PF1500 is a better choice. It has a 1400 lumen brightness rating along with other benefits...but it does not have the ability to be mounted directly beneath the screen like the pf1000u does. The PF1500 is also cheaper.





> It's been a walking corpse for the last couple of years, and now 3D TV finally looks dead.
> LG and Sony, the last two major TV makers to support the 3D feature in their TVs, will stop doing so in 2017. None of their sets, not even high-end models such as their new OLED TVs, will be able to show 3D movies and TV shows.
> Samsung dropped 3D support in 2016; Vizio hasn't offered it since 2013. Other smaller names, like Sharp, TCL and Hisense, also failed to announce any 3D-capable TVs at CES 2017.



https://www.cnet.com/news/shambling-corpse-of-3d-tv-finally-falls-down-dead/



For those of you old enough, remember quad sound in the mid 70's? That lasted a couple years and then went away for a few decades, until a better form of multi channel music was created around movies. I'm guessing 3d video will follow some sort of similar path.


----------



## owen2001

Just received the new PF1000UW from Amazon. Unfortunately, I found this thread after I placed the order and didn't realize that this new model did not support 3D. We have a pretty big 3D collection that we enjoy and I was hoping to try it out with LG's UST. Before I return this unopened projector to Amazon today, I just wanted to be sure that it does not support 3D. It doesn't say anything about 3D on the box, but it also doesn't say anything about the SmartTV WebOS 3.0. I tried calling LG's CS last night and this morning and they are closed. Thought I'd check here before I head to work.

The model I received from Amazon: LG PF1000UW.AUS, made in Korea. 

TIA.


----------



## CZE_Lecco

@ owen2001 : W stands for WebOS. It looks like the newer models with WebOS including the laser based Probeam will not have 3D and FI. LG doesn't advertise it and there is no mention of it in the user guide.


----------



## owen2001

CZE_Lecco said:


> @ owen2001 : W stands for WebOS. It looks like the newer models with WebOS including the laser based Probeam will not have 3D and FI. LG doesn't advertise it and there is no mention of it in the user guide.


Thanks for the reply. I finally got in touch with LG's CS last night. They confirmed that 3D is not supported in the newer model, as you and previous posters had already stated. Amazon was quick to offer a refund and return shipping.

The PW1000u is getting harder to find. One site (which I've ordered from in the past) doesn't offer returns on this projector - just replacements or exchanges. I just purchased it from another site and I chatted with their CS to ensure that they accepted returns before placing the order. I'll report back once its up and running. Thanks again.


----------



## luckyram

Adventzero said:


> Here are a few pictures of the current setup. At my old house I had built a fabric screen using wood from Home depot for a frame and then the blackout cloth from Joann's. This worked perfect for me and looked amazing. This time around I got a bit lazy and instead went for the wood frame and* smooth shower board.* This makes the effort super cheap and super easy as I literally just gorilla sealed the cut wood strips to the back of the board and let it sit overnight. Found the studs in the wall and hung it like a picture. The first picture here is using flash to show exposure under super bright light. With regular lights on in the room this picture is much brighter and better ( I literally used the flash to get the worst possible picture condition possible, as this room faces North so it does not get direct sunlight to show it that way) The third picture is also with flash only from further away. As far as lag goes, I don't really notice any when using game mode. I play first person shooters (BO3, Infinite warfare...etc) and get performance that's pretty consistent with my TV. The biggest problem here is my fault. I used the shiny side of the board instead of the matte and so there's an extra wash with the lights on because of the reflection, however it doesn't really bother me much. Another issue I ran into...DO NOT clean the mirror with any solvents. Yes I know this is stupid, but I'm a nut for hating dust so I went overboard and ruined the mirror lens. LG replaced it without asking any questions, so I'm pretty happy there, but definitely won't do it again. I would like a specific mount kit made for it and possibly a bag cover of some sort (especially for the price). As you can see from the setup, I'm at 100 inches here and the projector is still fairly close to the wall. I find this stand is perfect (from walmart) and the gate around keeps the baby from touching it. All in all, I'm extremely happy with the performance and purchase. We don't use it outdoors, We have an Optoma and a yardmaster screen for that. Another thing I noticed, somehow it doesn't really matter how much dust is on it, the damn thing still shows a perfect picture. Dust bothers me a lot, but overall it doesn't affect the picture.


Question - is this "shower board" the same as what's known as tile board???

Here's a link:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/EUCATILE...d-Thrifty-White-Tile-Board-HDDPTW48/205995949

Is this what you're referring to or something else? Seems to me that "tile" board may be quite shiny and not the best for a UST projector. If you can please link what you used, thanks.

Oh...and can you list the height of that Walmart stand or provide info on it too, thanks.


----------



## owen2001

So I returned the new model (PF1000UW) because it did not support 3D. I purchased the previous model (PF1000U) and it arrived yesterday. I have to say, I was pretty impressed straight out of the box. Setting it up was really easy and I was up and running quickly.

But we ran into a problem. My wife and I hate LG's TruMotion setting. We just don't like the soap opera effect. With this projector, you can turn off TruMotion in the settings for TV, but that doesn't apply to the apps (like Netflix). When we went to watch Netflix last night, the TruMotion was turned back on. Everything we tried to watch looked like a soap opera.

I just contacted LG's customer service and was told that TruMotion is an "automatic function for the apps and cannot be turned off". Has anyone here had success turning off TruMotion for the apps? If I can't get it turned off, I'm going to have to return this projector too. TIA!


----------



## Dave in Green

If you like the projector otherwise, just add a Roku (or other brand) streaming stick and bypass the built-in projector apps. Streaming sticks are cheap and work better than most built-in apps. I use a Roku streaming stick on one of my TVs and it performs flawlessly.


----------



## owen2001

Dave in Green said:


> If you like the projector otherwise, just add a Roku (or other brand) streaming stick and bypass the built-in projector apps. Streaming sticks are cheap and work better than most built-in apps. I use a Roku streaming stick on one of my TVs and it performs flawlessly.


Thanks for the info. I didn't realize this was an option. We're used to using the built-in apps on our Smart TV and aren't familiar with the Roku. Much appreciated.


----------



## ctarczon

owen2001 said:


> With this projector, you can turn off TruMotion in the settings for TV, but that doesn't apply to the apps (like Netflix). When we went to watch Netflix last night, the TruMotion was turned back on.


This stumped me for a while too but then I was able to fix it with my Harmony remote. I forget which button did it but while watching Netflix I got a small menu allowing me to both turn off TruMotion and set the aspect ratio to Original.


----------



## owen2001

ctarczon said:


> This stumped me for a while too but then I was able to fix it with my Harmony remote. I forget which button did it but while watching Netflix I got a small menu allowing me to both turn off TruMotion and set the aspect ratio to Original.


Thanks for sharing. I don't have a Harmony remote, but I'm going to go mess around with it some more, now that I know there may be a possible solution. I appreciate the heads up.

On a side note, here's my initial thoughts on the LG PF1000U. We have it projecting onto a wall that is painted light beige with a flat finish. We are not using a screen. Aside from the TruMotion issue that I mentioned (which has some solutions), this projector blows me away. Setting it up out of the box is a breeze. It took less than 15 minutes for me to have it totally hooked up and adjusted.

We have a very bright living room, but as long as we close the window blinds, then it's certainly watchable during the day. Based on some reviews, I was prepared to not be able to watch it at all during the day time, but that is not the case for us. Is it washed out? Sure. But I could watch a daytime football game on this, no problem.

The picture is bright and clear and positioning the projector is easy. Adjusting the screen size from 100" to 70" is as easy as sliding it forward or backward an inch or two. We have it connected to our Sonos speakers and are not using the built-in speakers for sound. Setting it up with Sonos was simple, too. We don't notice any noise from this projector when we're watching it, and I've got it on the normal setting.

I was waiting to comment until I could test the 3D (which was very important to us, as avid 3D movie watchers). We usually use _*Beauty and the Beast*_, *Up* and *Hugo* as our standards for how we measure the quality of 3D movies. Last night, we chose *Beauty and the Beast*. The 3D was amazing. The depth, clarity, and brightness of colors far surpassed our expectations, and we both felt that the 3D picture was far superior to our Samsung LED 3D TV that we've had for the last few years. Based on some of the reviews, we were prepared to keep our expectations low. But wow...the 3D was 50x better than I was anticipating. It's better than we could have hoped for. For us, this projector is a keeper.

Is the picture as clear as the Samsung LED we're replacing? No, but at night, the image-quality loss is slight. For our purposes of watching TV/Netflix/Blu-Ray on a daily basis, this projector is perfect. We only have one TV, and we are replacing it with this projector. 

This photo was taken with my iPhone during the middle of a partly cloudy day. Although it looks kind of dark in the room, that's just my iPhone. It was much brighter in here than the photo depicts. All my window blinds were fully open. The screen size in this photo is approximately 80". In person, the brightness and clarity of the image are better than what my iPhone captures in this photo.


----------



## owen2001

ctarczon said:


> This stumped me for a while too but then I was able to fix it with my Harmony remote. I forget which button did it but while watching Netflix I got a small menu allowing me to both turn off TruMotion and set the aspect ratio to Original.


 @ctarczon - you are a genius! Your post got me messing around with LG's Magic Remote (included with the projector) and I fixed the TruMotion issue. 

While watching Netflix via LG's built-in app, press the "Input" button on the Magic Remote. This brings up a small menu with audio/visual settings and you can change the screen settings for the apps here. I thought I had hit every button on the remote during Netflix, but I may have missed this one. Anyway...

...THANK YOU!


----------



## Jim Berkman

*The Mirror is just paint!!*



BroncoMan13 said:


> So I had a small kid grab the projector and put finger prints on the mirror. Any suggestions on how I should clean finger prints off of the mirror?


So I had the same problem as above, a child putting fingerprints on the mirror, and using the same micro cloth I've used for months, the mirror started flaking??!! There is no glass! It's just painted on like chrome. And now I find out that the whole unit needs to be replaced as they don't sell the mirror on it's own?? How can something so fragile not be replaceable? I love this thing, 3D works great, great picture, easy to use but now what? I don't want and can't afford to pay 2/3rds of the price to fix it. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,
Jim


----------



## markus767

Jim Berkman said:


> So I had the same problem as above, a child putting fingerprints on the mirror, and using the same micro cloth I've used for months, the mirror started flaking??!! There is no glass! It's just painted on like chrome. And now I find out that the whole unit needs to be replaced as they don't sell the mirror on it's own?? How can something so fragile not be replaceable? I love this thing, 3D works great, great picture, easy to use but now what? I don't want and can't afford to pay 2/3rds of the price to fix it. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Jim


Can you post a picture? Did you use any cleaner or chemicals with the cloth?


----------



## Jim Berkman

markus767 said:


> Jim Berkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I had the same problem as above, a child putting fingerprints on the mirror, and using the same micro cloth I've used for months, the mirror started flaking??!! There is no glass! It's just painted on like chrome. And now I find out that the whole unit needs to be replaced as they don't sell the mirror on it's own?? How can something so fragile not be replaceable? I love this thing, 3D works great, great picture, easy to use but now what? I don't want and can't afford to pay 2/3rds of the price to fix it. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a picture? Did you use any cleaner or chemicals with the cloth?
Click to expand...

Hi, no cleaners or chemicals used. Never have. Always the same micro cloth that you see reflected in the picture to show the flaking.


----------



## markus767

Jim Berkman said:


> Hi, no cleaners or chemicals used. Never have. Always the same micro cloth that you see reflected in the picture to show the flaking.


The mirror seems to be chrome plated plastic or similar. It shouldn't chip off that easily. Looks like a manufacturing defect to me. Hope you can get it fixed as the mirror seems to be a single part that might be replaceable.

How does this affect the projected image?


----------



## Jim Berkman

markus767 said:


> The mirror seems to be chrome plated plastic or similar. It shouldn't chip off that easily. Looks like a manufacturing defect to me. Hope you can get it fixed as the mirror seems to be a single part that might be replaceable.
> 
> How does this affect the projected image?


Hi Markus, LG wants me to take it to a service center to verify that it is a manufacturing fault. Hopefully the store agrees with me. The "scratch" doesn't affect the picture until there is a scene where there is one full color, like a football match with a whole screen of green, then you see a slight dark stain on the image where the fault is, otherwise hardly noticeable. But I notice it of course and feel sad it's happened. As I said I love this little unit.

,Jim


----------



## pasechnik4

Hello everyone! I have PF1000U The USA version, could I get firmware custom,or European version? Thank you!

Sent from my MI 5s Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## markus767

Hi guys

Anybody changed the rather loud fans? I've opened up my PF1000U and found two Sunon EB40201S2 (12V, 6200RPM, 7.7CFM, 21dBA). I'd like to replace them with 2 Noctua NF-A4x20 (5000RPM, 5.5CFM, 14.9dBA).

Anybody knows how to wire them? Here are pictures showing the original wiring:


----------



## markus767

Here are a couple of picture showing how RPM (i.e. voltage) varies with ECO setting (maximum, medium, minimum):


----------



## markus767

markus767 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anybody changed the rather loud fans? I've opened up my PF1000U and found two Sunon EB40201S2 (12V, 6200RPM, 7.7CFM, 21dBA). I'd like to replace them with 2 Noctua NF-A4x20 (5000RPM, 5.5CFM, 14.9dBA).
> 
> Anybody knows how to wire them? Here are pictures showing the original wiring:


To answer my own question:
brown = +
black = ground
grey = speed signal

Installed 2 10mm deep NF-A4x10 FLX for testing:










Unfortunately the temperature that was around 43°C with the original fans is now 60° (tested only ECO minimum):










Guess they don't move enough air. Not sure if the NF-A4x20 FLX will work as it moves only 0.7CFM more (NF-A4x10 FLX = 4.8CFM, NF-A4x20 FLX = 5.5CFM, original = 7.7CFM).


----------



## Jim Berkman

markus767 said:


> The mirror seems to be chrome plated plastic or similar. It shouldn't chip off that easily. Looks like a manufacturing defect to me. Hope you can get it fixed as the mirror seems to be a single part that might be replaceable.
> 
> How does this affect the projected image?


Hi All, LG (Australia), repaired, replaced the main unit free of charge, as the mirror should not flake. Very happy with the outcome. I love this thing. And thanks to Markus for the feedback.

,Jim


----------



## durack

A question to users here - how is your projector with screen uniformity?

The reason I am asking is I got one to use with a portable screen and I am getting horrible picture distortion with all the portable screens I've tried.


----------



## Jarno_Germany

Jim Berkman said:


> Hi All, LG (Australia), repaired, replaced the main unit free of charge, as the mirror should not flake. Very happy with the outcome. I love this thing. And thanks to Markus for the feedback.
> 
> ,Jim


Hi Jim,

nice to hear, that LG solved your Problem.

i have checked your Pictures from the delaminated mirror, but the part whit the dark area was not the mirror itself.

Locks like the painted part beside the Lens, instead.

Could you explain this?

thank you


----------



## Jarno_Germany

durack said:


> A question to users here - how is your projector with screen uniformity?
> 
> The reason I am asking is I got one to use with a portable screen and I am getting horrible picture distortion with all the portable screens I've tried.


Is the Gain factor of the canvas the problem?

As far as i know, it should be in the 1.0 region for UST projectors .


----------



## strindl

durack said:


> A question to users here - how is your projector with screen uniformity?
> 
> The reason I am asking is I got one to use with a portable screen and I am getting horrible picture distortion with all the portable screens I've tried.


a UST projector is more prone to showing picture distortion due to being used with a screen that isn't totally flat. I have an Epson Duet portable screen and the surface is not as flat and free of waves as my tab tensioned 100 incher at home. I have used my pf1000 with an Elite wall mounted pull down 100 inch screen with excellent results though. If you look at the surface of your portable screen from the side, can you see wrinkles or any uneven areas?

Too much screen gain could have an effect as well, although it would have to be more that a little gain. The 100 inch pull down screen I have used succesfully with my PF1000 has a 1.1 gain.


----------



## markus767

durack said:


> A question to users here - how is your projector with screen uniformity?
> 
> The reason I am asking is I got one to use with a portable screen and I am getting horrible picture distortion with all the portable screens I've tried.


Ultra short throw projectors like the PF1000 will only work with very even screens/walls.


----------



## durack

strindl said:


> a UST projector is more prone to showing picture distortion due to being used with a screen that isn't totally flat. I have an Epson Duet portable screen and the surface is not as flat and free of waves as my tab tensioned 100 incher at home. I have used my pf1000 with an Elite wall mounted pull down 100 inch screen with excellent results though. If you look at the surface of your portable screen from the side, can you see wrinkles or any uneven areas?


Pretty much every portable screen I've tried had tons of wrinkles and uneven areas.

Tried the Epson Duet - has uneven areas, sags in the middle as well. 

Tried this one - horrible

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AK5DSN0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This one was the best but still has uneven areas. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HQJQFC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I think I will try a different projector, it seems that this projector is unusable with portable screens.

There are tensioned electric screens from Elite however they are very expensive and not too many places sell them (I think they got discontinued) meaning that returning one of those may be a huge hassle.


----------



## markus767

Back to talking to myself. I bought two Noctua NF-A8 *ULN* and built a quick and dirty adapter:










The noise of those fans is way below the noise level coming from other parts of the projector, i.e. they are silent. Temperature stays below 50°C at all times. Mission accomplished!


----------



## strindl

durack said:


> Pretty much every portable screen I've tried had tons of wrinkles and uneven areas.
> 
> Tried the Epson Duet - has uneven areas, sags in the middle as well.
> 
> Tried this one - horrible
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AK5DSN0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> This one was the best but still has uneven areas.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HQJQFC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I think I will try a different projector, it seems that this projector is unusable with portable screens.
> 
> There are tensioned electric screens from Elite however they are very expensive and not too many places sell them (I think they got discontinued) meaning that returning one of those may be a huge hassle.


I don't think any UST projector is what you want to use with any portable screen...at least not any that I've ever seen. That 100 inch wall mounted pull down Elite screen has worked very well with my PF 1000. It's not tab tensioned but does have a nice flat surface. Here is a picture of it in use with my pf1000 in a political office.


----------



## rtchinn

DustinLH00 said:


> So, after a second night with the projector I have some additional issues. For bright pictures, like the Pixar movie Inside Out, the picture was great. But, when watching darker films, the picture definitely suffers from horrible black levels and looks generally washed out even in a pitch black room. Unfortunately, we watch a lot of horror films, so this seems to be something that might be hard to settle with. Also, the fan is pretty loud during the many quiet scenes in the film, but I realize this is probably true of all projectors.
> 
> I also noticed another problem with my unit/picture. When the picture is predominantly black, there is definitely some color uniformity issues. Specifically, there are dark spots in the top corners and a really large rectangle in the bottom left corner. I realize that the corners could be due to an uneven wall, but the one on the bottom is just so large I find that hard to believe.
> 
> Here is a picture of it. Has anyone else noticed something similar?


I own a PF1500, and after my recent lens investigation, I saw something that could be causing the rectangle at the bottom...
See the link below, and find the linked picture called "OFF pixel absorber". This internal black metal "intentional obstruction" inside the lens may cast a shadow like you posted. The "obstruction" is in the physical upper-right corner of the lens, therefore the resulting shadow would be in the lower-left corner of the projected image. This lens feature would be identical to the PF1000U, it's only the secondary elements that would need to change for the UST model.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...den-service-menus-hack-time.html#post54557556


----------



## rtchinn

Jim Berkman said:


> Hi All, LG (Australia), repaired, replaced the main unit free of charge, as the mirror should not flake. Very happy with the outcome. I love this thing. And thanks to Markus for the feedback.
> 
> ,Jim



Cover it when not in-use ;-)


----------



## rtchinn

Jim Berkman said:


> Hi All, LG (Australia), repaired, replaced the main unit free of charge, as the mirror should not flake. Very happy with the outcome. I love this thing. And thanks to Markus for the feedback.
> 
> ,Jim





strindl said:


> a UST projector is more prone to showing picture distortion due to being used with a screen that isn't totally flat. I have an Epson Duet portable screen and the surface is not as flat and free of waves as my tab tensioned 100 incher at home. I have used my pf1000 with an Elite wall mounted pull down 100 inch screen with excellent results though. If you look at the surface of your portable screen from the side, can you see wrinkles or any uneven areas?
> 
> Too much screen gain could have an effect as well, although it would have to be more that a little gain. The 100 inch pull down screen I have used succesfully with my PF1000 has a 1.1 gain.



Screens with "gain" achieve this by reducing the viewing angle... which compresses the total reflected light into a snaller "cone"... which also means it reduces their light admittance angle. The same holds true for ALR (Ambient Light Rejection) screens. This means the light from the VERY steeply angled UST projector will be rejected... even more-so at the top of the screen.

Any type of pull-down or pull-up screen must be tensioned, and even this may not be enough to eliminate all ripples. Best is to have a 'perfectly' flat wall, and paint it with screen paint.


----------



## rtchinn

markus767 said:


> Back to talking to myself. I bought two Noctua NF-A8 *ULN* and built a quick and dirty adapter:
> 
> 
> 
> The noise of those fans is way below the noise level coming from other parts of the projector, i.e. they are silent. Temperature stays below 50°C at all times. Mission accomplished!


(Pictures removed for sake of space)


Nice! Necessity is the mother of invention  You probably could have done as well with 1 of the externals... comparing the physical size (assuming you powered them externally)

QUESTION... I see you are familiar with the service menus! Would you be willing to send me pictures of them so that I can compare to my PF1500 ?
Trying to hack the 3D mode into the PF1500...

Please see my post over in the PF1500 thread... regarding Service Menu pictures
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...lg-pf1500-led-projector-105.html#post54562158

Thanks in advance!


----------



## markus767

rtchinn said:


> QUESTION... I see you are familiar with the service menus! Would you be willing to send me pictures of them so that I can compare to my PF1500 ?


There are quite a lot of submenus. Anything specific you're interested in?


----------



## rtchinn

markus767 said:


> There are quite a lot of submenus. Anything specific you're interested in?


Yup! Anything that MIGHT define it as a PF1000U, or that MIGHT enable 3D
(and thanks!!)

In the "EZ-Adjust" menu:
0.Tool Option1
1.Tool Option2
3.Tool Option4
4. Tool Option5 (kind of essential, since it's the only page that actually mentions 3D)

"In-Start" menu
Main menu that shows all software versions
4. System1
5. System2
6. System3
7. Model Number D/L (only the exact Model Number entry)
11. Access Code


----------



## markus767

rtchinn said:


> Yup! Anything that MIGHT define it as a PF1000U, or that MIGHT enable 3D
> (and thanks!!)
> 
> In the "EZ-Adjust" menu:
> 0.Tool Option1
> 1.Tool Option2
> 3.Tool Option4
> 4. Tool Option5 (kind of essential, since it's the only page that actually mentions 3D)
> 
> "In-Start" menu
> Main menu that shows all software versions
> 4. System1
> 5. System2
> 6. System3
> 7. Model Number D/L (only the exact Model Number entry)
> 11. Access Code


Is the menu structure the same? See screenshots.


----------



## rtchinn

markus767 said:


> Is the menu structure the same? See screenshots.


OH!... my bad, I did not know you were in Europe... that probably is going to mean the info from yours may not help. 

Does it have a single USB port, and a HD15 VGA computer video connection? (like the EU version of the PF1500)

I don't believe the EU version has the same electronic hardware... as was shown in the "Cine4Home" teardown of the PF1500


----------



## markus767

rtchinn said:


> OH!... my bad, I did not know you were in Europe... that probably is going to mean the info from yours may not help.
> 
> Does it have a single USB port, and a HD15 VGA computer video connection? (like the EU version of the PF1500)
> 
> I don't believe the EU version has the same electronic hardware... as was shown in the "Cine4Home" teardown of the PF1500


https://translate.google.com/transl...://www.lg.com/de/beamer/lg-PF1000U&edit-text=


----------



## rtchinn

*PF1000-NA owners?*

Is there a willing owner of a North America PF1000 out there who could take pictures of the Service Menus to help us PF1500-NA owners try to get 3D working?

The specific hardware would have the two stacked USB ports on the side... and no HD15 PC video connector.


----------



## zettwoch

*Ceiling Mount - angled install*

I'm seriously considering purchasing this unit. I want to ceiling mount in my basement, but I want the image to go almost all the way to the ceiling and not be offset as shown in the user manual. To get a 120" image, and mounting the unit flat to the ceiling, the offset would be about 18". That would put the bottom at around 74" from the ceiling, but I've got built-in cubbies in the wall that only allow for a vertical image of about 64", so I need to raise the image. And, its a walk path, so its needs to be ceiling mounted. 

If I angle the unit so that the image is only a few inches from the ceiling, can I then use the vertical keystone adjustment to "square" the image and still maintain picture quality? I think I'd have to angle the unit about 20 degrees in order to get the projection to get a few inches from the ceiling instead of 18.

Before I purchase, I wanted to see if anyone with this unit has tried angling and then correcting with the keystone adjustments...


----------



## markus767

zettwoch said:


> I'm seriously considering purchasing this unit. I want to ceiling mount in my basement, but I want the image to go almost all the way to the ceiling and not be offset as shown in the user manual. To get a 120" image, and mounting the unit flat to the ceiling, the offset would be about 18". That would put the bottom at around 74" from the ceiling, but I've got built-in cubbies in the wall that only allow for a vertical image of about 64", so I need to raise the image. And, its a walk path, so its needs to be ceiling mounted.
> 
> If I angle the unit so that the image is only a few inches from the ceiling, can I then use the vertical keystone adjustment to "square" the image and still maintain picture quality? I think I'd have to angle the unit about 20 degrees in order to get the projection to get a few inches from the ceiling instead of 18.
> 
> Before I purchase, I wanted to see if anyone with this unit has tried angling and then correcting with the keystone adjustments...


Not a good idea to use keystone correction in the PF1500/1000. https://www.lifewire.com/tip-lens-shift-vs-keystone-correction-1847335


----------



## rtchinn

*Scaling in 3D mode*

Having read through far too much T.I. documentation on the IC's used in these projectors... I found this that finally defines (for me at least) what happens in 3D mode. 

The short tale is that they can not perform 120Hz frame rate at 1080p, even in 2D mode... the maximum is 62fps at 1080p due to 150MHz bit clock rate of the controller IC (the DLPC3439)

This means that at 3D mode, a native 1080p input signal running in 3D mode will be down-scaled to one of the following resolutions for 3D processing:
1920x540 
960x1080 (same net pixel count as 1920x540, both are 1,036,800)
1280x720 (less net pixel count: 921,600)

Then the image is scaled-back-up to fit the DMD resolution of 1920x1080. The result is 2 "lossy" scaling processes. Which of the three options does LG use? I have no idea... there are advantages and disadvantages to each. The first keeps the maximum horizontal resolution, dropping vertical res down 50% to 540 pixels. 960x1080 does just the opposite. Both of these result in an overall 2:1:2 axis scaling (2:1, then 1:2), either horizontal or vertical... but one axis remains untouched... no scaling at all. 

Scaling the 1080p down to 720p resolution means both vertical and horizontal axis will be scaled... but not as much as 2:1 in the above cases... so less "per axis" losses are incurred. (1.5:1, then 1:1.5 in both axis)... BUT... the down-scaled image has a lower overall pixel count by 11.1%. I'm guessing they use one of the first two... which retains one axis untouched. If I had to guess, I'd probably go with the 960x1080... simply because I've seen DLP designs before that did single-plane (horizontal) pixel-shifting to get full-HD..... and also because it keeps the highest pixel count on a single axis (960 vs 540), and would likely result in the least "visible" artifacts.

Want to read all about it?
http://www.dodosn.com/product/cn/DLPC3439/datasheet/7_ZHCSDS2B.html


Spoiler



7.2 Input Source - Frame Rates and 3-D Display Operation

The dual DLPC3439s will support both 2D and 3D sources on the parallel interface. The DLPC3439s have very limited scaling capabilities, but a limited number of input image sizes can be scaled up to 1920x1080 for displaying images on the DMD over the frame rates given below for 2D sources and 3D sources.

For 2D sources, the following two input options are supported on the parallel interface:

1920x1080 over 5-62Hz
1280x720 over 5-62Hz

For 3D sources on the parallel interface, images must be frame-sequential (L, R, L, …) when input to the DLPC3439s. Any processing required to unpack 3D images and to convert them to frame sequential must be done by external electronics prior to inputting the images to the DLPC3439s. Each 3D source frame input on the parallel interface must contain a single eye frame of data separated by a VSYNC where an eye frame contains image data for a single left or right eye. The signal 3DR input to the DLPC3439s tells whether the input frame is for the left eye or right eye.

The DLPC3439s have a 150MHz max input clock frequency for the parallel interface which means that pixel inputs cannot be supported at 120Hz for 1920x1080. However, up to 120-Hz 3D can be supported if the vertical and/or horizontal resolution of the input source is reduced. The DLPC3439s can then scale the images up to 1920x1080 for displaying them on the DMD. For 3D sources, the following three input options are supported on the parallel interface:

1920x540 over 94.5-122Hz (same pixel count as 960x1080)
960x1080 over 94.5-122Hz 
1280x720 over 98-122Hz

Each DMD frame will be displayed at the same rate as the parallel interface frame rate. Typical timing for a 50-Hz or 60-Hz 3D HDMI source frames, the parallel interface of the DLPC3439s, and the DMD is shown in Figure 11. GPIO_09 is optionally sent to a transmitter on the system PCB for wirelessly transmitting a sync signal to 3D glasses. The glasses are then in phase with the DMD images being displayed. Alternately, 3-D Glasses Operation shows how DLP Link pulses can be used instead.



Just an FYI.... since I never could find this spec published by LG... not even 1080p frame rate... (which again, is only 60)


----------



## qoopy

Greetings.
Can anyone kndly advise if 24p in 2D is supported?
Thanks,


----------



## markus767

qoopy said:


> Greetings.
> Can anyone kndly advise if 24p in 2D is supported?
> Thanks,


It is.


----------



## qoopy

Thanks for the kind repky, Markus.
Would you know if 24p is dispkayed at 96fps? Using BFI or FI?
Thanks,


----------



## Trunksleo

Im recently bought the lg pf1000uw, can anybody give me recommendations for calibration (colors, etc)?


----------



## markus767

Trunksleo said:


> Im recently bought the lg pf1000uw, can anybody give me recommendations for calibration (colors, etc)?


Here you go: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...recommended-picture-calibration-settings.html


----------



## Trunksleo

recently i have installed the projector the only problem i have its that the netflix app (web os 3.0) dont have sound. The proyector its connected to a yamaha 479. Everything its ok only that problem (also i cant install the youtube app and spotify)


----------



## southleft

Trunksleo said:


> recently i have installed the projector the only problem i have its that *the netflix app (web os 3.0) dont have sound*. The proyector its connected to a yamaha 479. Everything its ok only that problem (also i cant install the youtube app and spotify)


I have a PF1000U. There are two HDMI inputs. One of them is labeled that it has Audio Return Channel (ARC), and the other does not. Check which one you're using!


----------



## Trunksleo

I connected on arc hdmi, its something about settings on both devices


----------



## southleft

Trunksleo said:


> I connected on arc HDMI, its something about settings on both devices


You probably already know this, but I'll mention it anyway. As I recall, the purpose of the ARC is so that you can connect all of your sources to the A/V receiver, then connect the receiver output to the projector using an ARC-capable HDMI cable. That cable then allows the projector to send the audio from the projector back to the receiver and ensures that the voices will be synchronized to actors' lip movements on the screen. Presumably, if you connected to a non-ARC input on the projector, or if you connected using a non-ARC capable HDMI cable (that would be an _old_ cable!), then there would be no audio available for the receiver to play. Hopefully, I have remembered this correctly and you have checked all those points in your setup. If so, then the only other thing I can think of to check would be if the ARC feature is definitely enabled on both the projector and the receiver. I don't know if maybe on some equipment ARC can be enabled/disabled?


----------



## Trunksleo

Both devices (yamaha 479 and lg pf1000uw) are arc capable And the cable too, amazon basics. The problem its on the settings of the devices.


----------



## drinac

Hi everybody,

I just bought a PF1000U and have it in a light controlled environment projecting to a wall. 

The problem is that there is a uniformity issue on the lower left side of the image, the light leak extends beyond the left image border and is of similar lightness to the image,
on the right and top corners the image is ok .


I sent it to the official LG service and they said that this is normal behavior for a UST projector of this price range and that i can't expect anything better unless i buy a professional grade projector.

Do You have similar issues with the uniformity?


P.S. I can't post photos because of the 5 posts limitation so if You could post photos of your projector just projecting a black image that would be helpful


Thanks


----------



## Santana D

Trunksleo said:


> Both devices (yamaha 479 and lg pf1000uw) are arc capable And the cable too, amazon basics. The problem its on the settings of the devices.


I had the same issue. I found the help from the manual.

Go to Home> My Apps (bottom right) > Select SIMPLINK and enable it.

Hope this helps

Have a good day.


----------



## markus767

drinac said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I just bought a PF1000U and have it in a light controlled environment projecting to a wall.
> 
> The problem is that there is a uniformity issue on the lower left side of the image, the light leak extends beyond the left image border and is of similar lightness to the image,
> on the right and top corners the image is ok .
> 
> 
> I sent it to the official LG service and they said that this is normal behavior for a UST projector of this price range and that i can't expect anything better unless i buy a professional grade projector.
> 
> Do You have similar issues with the uniformity?
> 
> 
> P.S. I can't post photos because of the 5 posts limitation so if You could post photos of your projector just projecting a black image that would be helpful
> 
> 
> Thanks


That's unfortunately normal. But if you really see it the same way the pictures suggest then you haven't set up brightness and contrast correctly. Please see http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...recommended-picture-calibration-settings.html


----------



## drinac

Hi Markus,


the images where taken with the camera exposition set to the black area, so in real life the difference is not as extreme.
The images here were made with Your calibration recommendations using Chromecast and Youtube videos for black, blue, and a calibration video.


It seems to me that the projector lens is offset to the right side looking from the front, and because of that there are visible left/right differences to the reflections on the borders inside the projector that affect the left side of the projected image.


The main problem beside the difference of the brightness left/right is the light extending way beyond the left side, i semi fixed the problem by obscuring that part of the image (it is still visible but less so), 

but would still like to know if my projector is an extreme of this distortion or are all PF1000U the same.


If You or anyone else could please take a similar picture (full black image of the screen exposed for the black and a photo of the lens/mirror also when this image is projected), also if You could check if the lens is offset or in the center of the projector.


It would help me a lot when I contact the service again.


----------



## rtchinn

I addressed some of these "light spill" issues with regards to the PF1000U... which has the same light engine. 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...den-service-menus-hack-time.html#post54557556

Basically it's this... 
Due to the ultra-compact design, the company that designed the light engine was unable to use the normal external "light dump" area for the DLP "OFF pixels". This resulted in the need for an IN-LENS light-dump. In case you're not familiar with how this works, the DLP is made of 2-position pixel mirrors... ON and OFF. The light hitting the pixel mirrors in their "OFF" position (not reflecting the light of that pixel on-screen) has to go somewhere... which is usually (in large DLP projectors) completely isolated from the image path, so that no reflections affect the projected image.

This puts a LOT of non-desireable light inside the lens, which bounces around and comes out the front. This kills the possible contrast ratio, as well as causing light leaks on-screen as well as off-screen. This is why I designed a 3D printed light cropping device for the PF1500U projectors that just slips over the lens extension on the front of the projector... but unfortunately this isn't applicable to the PF1000 due to the very special front lens element.

One more thing that the light engine (and optics) designer/manufacturer didn't do, was to coat the edges of the lens elements with flat-Black. This leaves all lenses as possible sources of internal reflections... more light scatter and spill.

I intend on making internal lens upgrades in the PF1500U to drastically increase the "blackness" of the metal "light dump" in there, but I'm still trying to put together funds to buy a second 'used' projector to do my development work on. I also find that the PF1500U lens has bad Focus consistency... you always have to settle for a "best compromise" of the whole image being slightly off-focus or else the opposing corners can be drastically different focus. With using the very tiny 0.47" diagonal DLP device, the mechanical accuracy increased dramatically. Large HT DLP projectors often use 0.7" or larger DLP devices, which allows for a lot more "error" before it becomes noticeable. With as little as 0.002" mis-alignment on a 0.47" DLP mounting plane, you can get very noticeable focus problems... which is what I believe plagues these units.

There's just no real "fix" for trying to make 8 pounds of projector fit into a 3 pound box... considering mass-production products... the "fix" would cost more per-unit than they believe would help the per-unit profit. I do believe it can be drastically improved though... with proper understanding of the why, and using a little educated ingenuity.


----------



## Marcus Peters

rtchinn said:


> I addressed some of these "light spill" issues with regards to the PF1000U... which has the same light engine.
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/68-di...den-service-menus-hack-time.html#post54557556
> 
> . This is why I designed a 3D printed light cropping device for the PF1500U projectors that just slips over the lens extension on the front of the projector....


Can you share your 3D Model? Would love to fire up my 3D Printer and give it a go. Do you have a post here to show comparison images?


----------



## markus767

drinac said:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> 
> the images where taken with the camera exposition set to the black area, so in real life the difference is not as extreme.
> The images here were made with Your calibration recommendations using Chromecast and Youtube videos for black, blue, and a calibration video.
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the projector lens is offset to the right side looking from the front, and because of that there are visible left/right differences to the reflections on the borders inside the projector that affect the left side of the projected image.
> 
> 
> The main problem beside the difference of the brightness left/right is the light extending way beyond the left side, i semi fixed the problem by obscuring that part of the image (it is still visible but less so),
> 
> but would still like to know if my projector is an extreme of this distortion or are all PF1000U the same.
> 
> 
> If You or anyone else could please take a similar picture (full black image of the screen exposed for the black and a photo of the lens/mirror also when this image is projected), also if You could check if the lens is offset or in the center of the projector.
> 
> 
> It would help me a lot when I contact the service again.


I've fixed the light spill with a simple black paper frame that goes in front of the mirror.


----------



## Richard Servello

*Ambient Light Rejection*

I have a PF1000U and the room has daytime side light that annoys me. It's viewable but washed out. I was wondering if using a ambient light rejecting screen (I was considering the Seymour AV Matinee Black) would help the problem or make it worse? It's in a small room, so viewing angle isn't an issue...the couch is dead center and there are no chairs outside the center. But I'm concerned it will block light coming from the projector, since it's such an extreme angle. I want a brighter picture with no ambient light...but the room has vaulted ceilings and a fan...so overhead is impossible...across the room is impossible....UST is the only solution. Would I be wasted $800 getting this screen?


----------



## Richard Servello

So it looks like the Elite Screen Aeon CLR is what I need. Any thoughts or experience with this screen. They sell it thru amazon so no need to go thru their crooked site. Seems to get great reviews, where I can find them. Any thoughts or alt suggestions?


----------



## Seminolebrad

Adventzero said:


> Here are a few pictures of the current setup. At my old house I had built a fabric screen using wood from Home depot for a frame and then the blackout cloth from Joann's. This worked perfect for me and looked amazing. This time around I got a bit lazy and instead went for the wood frame and smooth shower board. This makes the effort super cheap and super easy as I literally just gorilla sealed the cut wood strips to the back of the board and let it sit overnight. Found the studs in the wall and hung it like a picture. The first picture here is using flash to show exposure under super bright light. With regular lights on in the room this picture is much brighter and better ( I literally used the flash to get the worst possible picture condition possible, as this room faces North so it does not get direct sunlight to show it that way) The third picture is also with flash only from further away. As far as lag goes, I don't really notice any when using game mode. I play first person shooters (BO3, Infinite warfare...etc) and get performance that's pretty consistent with my TV. The biggest problem here is my fault. I used the shiny side of the board instead of the matte and so there's an extra wash with the lights on because of the reflection, however it doesn't really bother me much. Another issue I ran into...DO NOT clean the mirror with any solvents. Yes I know this is stupid, but I'm a nut for hating dust so I went overboard and ruined the mirror lens. LG replaced it without asking any questions, so I'm pretty happy there, but definitely won't do it again. I would like a specific mount kit made for it and possibly a bag cover of some sort (especially for the price). As you can see from the setup, I'm at 100 inches here and the projector is still fairly close to the wall. I find this stand is perfect (from walmart) and the gate around keeps the baby from touching it. All in all, I'm extremely happy with the performance and purchase. We don't use it outdoors, We have an Optoma and a yardmaster screen for that. Another thing I noticed, somehow it doesn't really matter how much dust is on it, the damn thing still shows a perfect picture. Dust bothers me a lot, but overall it doesn't affect the picture.


I have also ruined my mirror - any tips on getting LG to replace it? Thanks


----------



## obscuro

*Mirror Damage*



Seminolebrad said:


> I have also ruined my mirror - any tips on getting LG to replace it? Thanks


When the PF1000u appeared, I immediately dismissed it because of the serious design flaw of having a critical component, the mirror, exposed. It is like making a car without a cover for the engine. The PH450 corrected the design flaw but omitted too many features to be seriously considered for purchase.

I would like to own a pair for my ultimate budget home theatre but the price would have to be reduced to the point where my labour in correcting that error (building a case to shield the mirror) would have to be factored in.

Anyway, how did you damage the mirror? Did you spill anything on it or did it collect dust or smoke and you tried to clean it? If LG does charge could you give a heads up on the repair price? Also, which PF1000 model do you own?


----------



## Seminolebrad

obscuro said:


> When the PF1000u appeared, I immediately dismissed it because of the serious design flaw of having a critical component, the mirror, exposed. It is like making a car without a cover for the engine. The PH450 corrected the design flaw but omitted too many features to be seriously considered for purchase.
> 
> I would like to own a pair for my ultimate budget home theatre but the price would have to be reduced to the point where my labour in correcting that error (building a case to shield the mirror) would have to be factored in.
> 
> Anyway, how did you damage the mirror? Did you spill anything on it or did it collect dust or smoke and you tried to clean it? If LG does charge could you give a heads up on the repair price? Also, which PF1000 model do you own?


windex caused stains on the mirror


----------



## gunhedz

markus767 said:


> I've fixed the light spill with a simple black paper frame that goes in front of the mirror.


Hi Markus,

can you maybe show a photo what it looks like?

regards
gun


----------



## markus767

gunhedz said:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> can you maybe show a photo what it looks like?
> 
> regards
> gun


Sure. It was meant as a quick and dirty fix but it's still there  It did fit better when I initially made it but still works. After seeing the "mirror" chipping off I've decided NOT to use any tape as this will most likely damage the surface. Furthermore adhesive changes its properties quite a bit over time, most often for the worse.


----------



## Imamekanic

Seminolebrad said:


> I have also ruined my mirror - any tips on getting LG to replace it? Thanks


buy one off eBay and do it yourself. Ill post a vid when I'm past the stupid post count thingy.


----------



## Imamekanic

Seminolebrad said:


> windex caused stains on the mirror


I ruined my mirror too and just replaced it. Just like new!


----------



## pottscb

*thanks*

Hey guys,
Is the LG PF1000 still competitive with other UST pjs out now? I'm considering a Viewsonic PX800HD which outputs about 1300 lumens max (tested on pjc.com) and I'd spring for a lenticular ambient light rejecting screen...even though its 3 years old the technology hasn't advanced significantly (unless you count the $25K Sony)...I think we're a year or more away from other manufacturers having affordable UST 4K...so any decision right now is a band-aid until later...I just want to know if the image is sharp, bright enough with ALR screen for semi light viewing and blacks good enough not to be distracting. Also, is the fan loud or lamp get hot (this is a main complaint with the Viewsonic).

Thanks,


----------



## Transistor11T

Jasinto said:


> European model
> 
> -No magic remote
> 
> -No truemotion
> 
> -no dts 2.0 out
> 
> reading the Manual
> 
> for the moment
> 
> 
> I think even kraine news by part of LG was keep the triple xd engine pf1000 will be the same pf1500g castrated inside.
> 
> 
> Saludos





Morgain said:


> It seems even worse for the European version of the LG PF1000U
> 
> No Ethernet jack
> No Smart functionality/apps
> Probably no DLNA
> 
> 
> Again Europe gets the JUNK version of the PF1000U just like happened with the LG PF1500 when Europe got the far inferior PF1500G. With this information I'm actually also fearing for the image quality to be just at the same inferior level as the PF1500G.
> 
> Again LG is disappointing me and I don't think after waiting for more then a year for a Led proper projector, that I'm going to wait much longer till LG maybe finally decides to get their act together and release a proper "Largo" version of the PF1000U (ofcourse at a higher pricepoint to rip off the people in Europe some more). Maybe it's time to start looking again for >= 65" Ultra HD Samsung, Sony or Philips TV.





Hi after my quick research, for know, seems to find the best with full features model when you type HF85JA
you`ll get an -international version- :
......
and this is what about we looking for.
Has also webOS 3.0 it is something like Smart TV but it is LG`s operation system with some interesting features and tricks:
......
I`d find also eco mode 21 dB only never heard about it before.


So I believe that international is axactly the same as korean version 

I`ll find out soon personally, cheers!


----------



## rtchinn

markus767 said:


> Sure. It was meant as a quick and dirty fix but it's still there  It did fit better when I initially made it but still works. After seeing the "mirror" chipping off I've decided NOT to use any tape as this will most likely damage the surface. Furthermore adhesive changes its properties quite a bit over time, most often for the worse.





Your black paper mask is similar to what I had to do to my PF1500 to kill the off-screen light spill to the LEFT of the projection screen...
Prototype done with black electrical tape, but gaffers tape would have been better. My final version was a 3D printed black ABS Lens Mask that I designed... it clips to the front lens trim ring... which everyone should "black-out" with a permanent black marker... what a dumb idea to have "chrome" around a lens!
The 2nd pix is my 3D printed lens mask "history"... it took a few design iterations to get to where I wanted it, but it makes a significant reduction of off-screen light spill.


----------



## thumpson

I bought a (second hand) PF1000U from ebay and there's quite intensive light aura/halo around white objects on the screen (white area on black background). My 10 years older Mitsubishi projector has much better contrast and colors, so I'm confused if my pf1000u is defective or not. Image is sharp and straight and i've tried calibrating it (contrast/brightness/color) and dark content looks ok, but as soon as there's more light i.e. white the image looks washed out and the contrast is just horrible. The effect is more visible on the lower part of the screen. 

I read through the previous post, but I didn't find any similar problems. There's some residue/dust inside the lens, maybe from cigarette smoke? smells like it, but is it even possible? This residue might diffuse the light? or does the lens look normal from the picture? and there's some scratches on the mirror.

I've read that the contrast is poor on this projector, but it can't be this bad? Your thoughts?


----------



## pottscb

thumpson said:


> I bought a (second hand) PF1000U from ebay and there's quite intensive light aura/halo around white objects on the screen (white area on black background). My 10 years older Mitsubishi projector has much better contrast and colors, so I'm confused if my pf1000u is defective or not. Image is sharp and straight and i've tried calibrating it (contrast/brightness/color) and dark content looks ok, but as soon as there's more light i.e. white the image looks washed out and the contrast is just horrible. The effect is more visible on the lower part of the screen.
> 
> I read through the previous post, but I didn't find any similar problems. There's some residue/dust inside the lens, maybe from cigarette smoke? smells like it, but is it even possible? This residue might diffuse the light? or does the lens look normal from the picture? and there's some scratches on the mirror.
> 
> I've read that the contrast is poor on this projector, but it can't be this bad? Your thoughts?


I don’t have this pj but I have the ViewSonic UST and, even if your blacks aren’t great, they should be uniform across the screen (with the exception of at the top of the screen if you have a white ceiling it will lighten the blacks toward the top when a bunch of white is displayed and bounces off the ceiling) looks like you have a bunch of internal light spill...have it repaired if under warranty.


----------



## Transistor11T

Does anyone have experience with Luxburg screen for Ultra Short Throw projectors?
I have just bought one to try 100" matt grey designed for high ambient light space and work probably with low luminous projectors
(but not sure is it suitable for USM?)

simply because I won`t get anything better for low cost 100F prize

It it based on PVC materials like a professional expensive screen projectors fitted to UST.


----------



## foofoobar

*Pairing with AEON CLR...*

Has anyone tried pairing it with AEON CLR 90" or 100"? Based on the 0.6 gain, it seems that might just squeak by in terms of acceptable brightness, but wondering if anyone had a first hand experience.


----------



## jmaccool

Does anyone know how to eliminate or reduce the light flare around the project screen with the LG UST 1000WU? I swore it was not happening, now it is. Thanks!!


----------



## 350D

markus767 said:


> Sure. It was meant as a quick and dirty fix but it's still there


Any chances you have 3d printed version?


----------

